# Official (Tom) Ritchey Picture Thread



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Lots of Ritchey threads on this forum...but now's the time to show off your Ritchey!

Lets see pics of what you've got!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*What no pics of your own?*

oh expect us to do all the hard work ehhhh

Hey, maybe you have something new to show us....


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*darn, I wanted to be first..*

Oh well, heres my lowly 86 Ritchey Ascent. But it is a Ritchey, it is clean and it's the only one I've got 

and I like the funky pedals


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*This Super Comp*

Humbles me everytime I look at it.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> Humbles me everytime I look at it.


Very Nice:thumbsup: 
Hey, why didn't you bring that to the Sea Otter???


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> darn, I wanted to be first..


What can I say Its Sunday and I'm bored.



stan4bikes said:


> Oh well, heres my lowly 86 Ritchey Ascent. But it is a Ritchey, it is clean and it's the only one I've got
> 
> and I like the funky pedals


Very Nice, a classic:thumbsup: 
Is that the famous saddle Rumpfy disrespected


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe someone could post a pic of their Annapurna. I'd love to hear the backstory on how one would end up with one of those.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*er*



crconsulting said:


> Very Nice:thumbsup:
> Hey, why didn't you bring that to the Sea Otter???


'cause I live so far away . . .


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

crconsulting said:


> What can I say Its Sunday and I'm bored.
> 
> Very Nice, a classic:thumbsup:
> Is that the famous saddle Rumpfy disrespected


He should have dissed the pedals

Stan, that bike is my size.....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Mine*



crconsulting said:


> Hey, maybe you have something new to show us....


No, he's putting this up here with the hope that someone will post their Ritchey and say they were thinking about selling....the Rumpfy pounce  .

My 83/84 Team Comp. Originally piloted by the man himself.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Here's mine:


That's a great picture of Tom with your bike:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the bikes are wonderfull.. it's the 19th century moustache that puzzles me.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ssmike said:


> No, he's putting this up here with the hope that someone will post their Ritchey and say they were thinking about selling....the Rumpfy pounce  .


Ha, good luck.
These guys are all Hoarders


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> the bikes are wonderfull.. it's the 19th century moustache that puzzles me.


We call that "old school"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> No, he's putting this up here with the hope that someone will post their Ritchey and say they were thinking about selling....the Rumpfy pounce  .
> 
> My 83/84 Team Comp. Originally piloted by the man himself.


Lol! Yep, this thread pretty much plays out like a list of bikes for me to make offers on. 

I didn't know that was one of Tom's personal bikes. That ups the cool factor for sure! I like it.

I'll post a picture of the one Ritchey I have...not a finished product yet. 
Still waiting for my P-23 to come along.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

I finally finished the TimberComp I got from Bushpig. I'll take some pics today and post.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

dick said:


> Maybe someone could post a pic of their Annapurna. I'd love to hear the backstory on how one would end up with one of those.


Get it in 1983.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's TR with my '90 P-23 team at the Ride for Rwanda, cool helmet  I'll post more pics soon


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

kb11 said:


> cool helmet


I saw Tom Ritchey outside of Moab, probably 1999. There aren't a lot of areas near Moab where the falls are going to be soft and he wasn't wearing a helmet. The guy who with with Ritchey said that he rarely wore one. If so, he is a smart man in some ways, though maybe not so in all, imho.

I've only needed my helmet twice so far, both times involving wooden items of biological origin. When in Moab or the desert, other parts have taken the hits.

Pinguwin


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

TR showed up at this charity event without a helmet and maybe because of insurance requirements he needed one. The start/finish was at a well known biker bar so he just borrowed a helmet from one of the biker chicks. :crazy:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks like they are having the same Rwanda ride in 2007 http://www.50mileride.com/

It was a very worthy grassroots cause and I'll be riding again with a different Ritchey


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*where do you draw the line?*



pinguwin said:


> I saw Tom Ritchey outside of Moab, probably 1999. There aren't a lot of areas near Moab where the falls are going to be soft and he wasn't wearing a helmet. The guy who with with Ritchey said that he rarely wore one. If so, he is a smart man in some ways, though maybe not so in all, imho.
> 
> I've only needed my helmet twice so far, both times involving wooden items of biological origin. When in Moab or the desert, other parts have taken the hits.
> 
> Pinguwin


is the guy who wears a standard Giro helmet and regular riding gear dumber than the guy who does the same ride with full body armor and a full face helmet? I dont think so.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

reminds me of a saying "If you have a $5 head, ware a $5 helmet" or something like that


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

a small pile of frames(where did all the forks go?!:madman: ), a red and white something or other, and a p-21 rumpfy wants nothing to do with.

(no camera today, pics tomorrow)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> a small pile of frames(where did all the forks go?!:madman: ), a red and white something or other, and a p-21 rumpfy wants nothing to do with.
> 
> (no camera today, pics tomorrow)


Post em'!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

dick said:


> Maybe someone could post a pic of their Annapurna. I'd love to hear the backstory on how one would end up with one of those.


I'm waiting for it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> oh expect us to do all the hard work ehhhh
> 
> Hey, maybe you have something new to show us....


Thats the problem...I don't. 

I only have past Ritchey's.

My first, a SoftTail.









All the parts went to my P-22 (with P-20 decals...should have left well enough alone)









P-22 Team that was too big for me. Should have kept that anyway too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> reminds me of a saying "If you have a $5 head, ware a $5 helmet" or something like that


That was a Bell ad in the 80s - "$10 head, $10 helmet". Thats a good one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rumpfy, you want a 19 or 20in ritchey. frischy rode a 20in. and he was like 5 10 or 5 9.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I saw Tom Ritchey outside of Moab, probably 1999. There aren't a lot of areas near Moab where the falls are going to be soft and he wasn't wearing a helmet. The guy who with with Ritchey said that he rarely wore one. If so, he is a smart man in some ways, though maybe not so in all, imho.
> 
> I've only needed my helmet twice so far, both times involving wooden items of biological origin. When in Moab or the desert, other parts have taken the hits.
> 
> Pinguwin


He's learned the basic maneuver of "Duck n Roll" I've had to use it many a time myself.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Post em'!


like i said, no camera today + im at the wrong computer(no saved pics)


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thats the problem...I don't.
> 
> I only have past Ritchey's.


WHAT? You cant possibly live in Nor-Cal and not have a Ritchey....

Fillet Brazed talk some sense into this man


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Here's TR with my '90 P-23 team at the Ride for Rwanda, cool helmet  I'll post more pics soon


He looks like a Giant next to that bike.

great pic and bike


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> rumpfy, you want a 19 or 20in ritchey. frischy rode a 20in. and he was like 5 10 or 5 9.


Hey, Hey, theres already too many people around here looking for 19" bikes


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> rumpfy, you want a 19 or 20in ritchey. frischy rode a 20in. and he was like 5 10 or 5 9.


Yeah, 19-20" er in Ritchey sizing. I'm 5'11", tend to like my bikes on the smaller side.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> WHAT? You cant possibly live in Nor-Cal and not have a Ritchey....
> 
> Fillet Brazed talk some sense into this man


I have one FB Ritchey. Its cool, but not really that special.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I have one FB Ritchey. Its cool, but not really that special.


que?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*for real?!*



Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, 19-20" er in Ritchey sizing. I'm 5'11", tend to like my bikes on the smaller side.


remind me to never take sizing advice from you again.

whats your inseam?

if rootbeer coulda fit me.....


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is Tom and myself standing behind my 1985 Team Comp. This is possibly from one of the women on the team since it is pink (thats at least what Tom thinks). 

















Here is me preparing for and racing my Ritchey Commando at Keyesville (my favorite riding early bike). 

















My P-23 in near mint condition: 

















My 1983 Ritchey:

















My Supercomp thats in mint condition 

















And finally here are a couple of my peep's on my Ritchey Tandem


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

*My '82/'83 Annapurna*

Found mine on Ebay back in '99, before many people even cared about vintage mountain bikes. The seller was a Vermont antiques dealer who was selling it on consignment for the owner. (The owner had purchased it at a swapmeet, so I'm at least the 3rd owner) I was the high bidder at approx $300 but the reserve was not met. We worked out a price after the auction for what was a lot back then, but a steal for an Annapurna today.:thumbsup:

This bike is mostly original, except for the Suntour 7-speed freewheel and XC front derailleur, and possibly the Deer Head cantis.

Full specs and more pics on Oldmountainbikes.com:

http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=21C2

Sorry for the crummy pics, but these are older files that I had to resize.

Craig


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> And finally here are a couple of my peep's on my Ritchey Tandem


Oh, I cringe when I see that. The garish colors, the weird tights. Velo, that just ain't right. Don't do that anymore.

Pinguwin

P.S. Sound familiar anyone?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

82Sidewinder said:


> Found mine on Ebay back in '99, before many people even cared about vintage mountain bikes. The seller was a Vermont antiques dealer who was selling it on consignment for the owner. (The owner had purchased it at a swapmeet, so I'm at least the 3rd owner) I was the high bidder at approx $300 but the reserve was not met. We worked out a price after the auction for what was a lot back then, but a steal for an Annapurna today.:thumbsup:
> 
> This bike is mostly original, except for the Suntour 7-speed freewheel and XC front derailleur, and possibly the Deer Head cantis.
> 
> ...


Why no newer pics?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Another of my Ritchey's. It was stickered with P-22 Team decals, but it ain't a Team and it ain't a P-22. It's a Crazy Pete. A somewhat rare bike from 1995 that was called a P23 in 1994. Fun bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i love TR's clean lines.. never rode one but it looks just right. spartan, slim, light.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i love TR's clean lines.. never rode one but it looks just right. spartan, slim, light.


His bikes are nice too! :yesnod:


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Oh, I cringe when I see that. The garish colors, the weird tights. Velo, that just ain't right. Don't do that anymore.
> 
> Pinguwin
> 
> P.S. Sound familiar anyone?


see now, they are wearing a costume. whats your excuse?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's a pic of my '86 Team Comp taken Labor Day weekend 2007. I was on the first day of a three day bike tour.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> Here is me preparing for and racing my Ritchey Commando at Keyesville (my favorite riding early bike).


Cool Bike, my favorite too!!!
I remember the first time I saw one of those. A buddy of mine had just picked it upI 
I was blown away by how cool those bikes were and how well they rode compared to what I was riding at the time. By the time I scraped enough money to get one of them they were discontinued. Love my bike, but always kind of wish I had robbed a bank or something Somehow money seemed to be harder to come by in those days although I seemed to have plenty of time on my hands seems to be the other way around these days. funny how that works.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Post em'!


 Ruthies(a work in progress, i only need a few more parts)

a team comp?

a small pile. a cupertino(can you think of a more fitting name),a timber comp, and Jim sullivans ascent


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I have one FB Ritchey. Its cool, but not really that special.


pic!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Fillet Brazed talk some sense into this man


I try and try, CR. It is useless as he talked me into trying out a Slingshot.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> pic!!


I'll fire off a photo when I get home. It does have a Potts FB stem and Potts custom bent handlebars...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> he talked me into trying out a Slingshot.


Which ended up kicking ass. It's ok to admit you liked it. You won't be any less of a Ritchey/Potts/C'Ham collector.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Which ended up kicking ass. It's ok to admit you liked it. You won't be any less of a Ritchey/Potts/C'Ham collector.


I dont admit anything of the sort any more. Steve Potts (the nicest guy ever) threw me out of his shop when I only hinted at a build request for a fillet-brazed Slingshot. :eekster:


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

I think you have already seen the Everest and the Super Comp.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

better


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

WorldWind said:


> I think you have already seen the Everest and the Super Comp.


lets see em again


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

WorldWind said:


> better


Yes, that is very nice. I like that quite a bit.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

See I do ride them.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I try and try, CR. It is useless as he talked me into trying out a Slingshot.


How could you fall for that nonsense 

LOL! No wonder Steve threw you out of his shop. Jeez, half a friggen bike cut in half again and then bolted back together with a corvette leaf spring and a cable holding it together.

crimey


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

there are others in my Gallery


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

WorldWind said:


> there are others in my Gallery


I really like that metallic tan stem. Very spiffy.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

WorldWind said:


> See I do ride them.


love that color!!

Did you pick that bike up in the San Francisco area?

nice headset too....

I don't see a "drool" smiley face but there should be one.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Tom made that bike for me when I worked at the Velomister in LosGatos, it is Mtn Everest 003.

The wait was over a year and I got that frame and the road frame within two months of each other. I was pretty adamant about the color schemes on both bikes, the E is Emron metal flake root beer fade to las Vegas gold at the dropouts.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

WorldWind said:


> See I do ride them.


Eh, maybe. Looks like a little wear on the pedals from leaning against the coffee shop wall. 

'Guin


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

WorldWind said:


> ...when I worked at the Velomister in LosGatos.


sorry to hi-jack the thread but did you work there in 1988? i've got that sticker on my old Merlin and thought you might like the pic.










Carsten


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm not going to try and deny I didn’t spent my share of time at the roaster, but there it was always rear rubber agenst the wall or curb.

That paint came off in the bead of Curt's truck under a tarp sneaking under the radar up to China Grade.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool, 88 that would be just before the Loma Prieta quake had it’s way with our Nice-Clean-Marks, and dumped the restaurant up stairs into the shop, crushing all of Tom’s team bikes.

Did you buy that bike new or acquire it later? Did you ride with us back in the day?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WorldWind said:


> Cool, 88 that would be just before the Loma Prieta quake had it's way with our Nice-Clean-Marks, and dumped the restaurant up stairs into the shop, crushing all of Tom's team bikes.


Wait...wha? Are you saying there was a restaurant above Velomeister?

You'll be happy to know that the old Velomeister shop location is now home to....uber expensive wedding dresses.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Lots of Ritchey threads on this forum...but now's the time to show off your Ritchey!
> 
> Lets see pics of what you've got!


early Ritchey P-23 Team in an incomplete state:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice one FB! though i would use silver on post, stem and rims. 18 in?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> early Ritchey P-23 Team in an incomplete state:


That was the drop bar'ed one right?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> That was the drop bar'ed one right?


you mean this one?



Yeppers. That sure was a fun bike like that. Sadly its still uncabled with its new flat bar attire.

Colker, thanks. I think its a pretty one too. I dont know, I kinda like the black post. Its a fillet brazed stem and I dont think those were ever nickel plated like the TIG'd versions. Yes, its an 18".


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike, nice stuff in the background.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Heres a few P series, 1st is a '90 P23 tig, the one I ride most often  









'90 P23 Team, #8P5 ,fillet brazed, the one that got away from FB  

























'93 P-21 tig, in team colors


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> nice bike, nice stuff in the background.


Sweet garage door.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> Yeppers. That sure was a fun bike like that. Sadly its still uncabled with its new flat bar attire.


Yeah that one. It rode great. Got me hooked on off road drop bars.

And just a tad too small as an 18" frame....hence my quest for a 19-20" frame. Not sure why that weirds Hollister out.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Not sure why that weirds Hollister out.


im always busy lookin at the bikes, never realized you were so short


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Wait...wha? Are you saying there was a restaurant above Velomeister?
> 
> You'll be happy to know that the old Velomeister shop location is now home to....uber expensive wedding dresses.


After the quake we moved from East Main to the little white building across from Steamers on University. You might be thinking of that location.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> im always busy lookin at the bikes, never realized you were so short


Which why a Bonty CX/Ruthie trade would be perfect!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WorldWind said:


> After the quake we moved from East Main to the little white building across from Steamers on University. You might be thinking of that location.


Indeed I am.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Here is my Skyliner. I loved crconsulting's paint on his sc. I was going to get one of my team 23 painted like it then this fell in my lap for an awesome price. Full xt with king hus and hs. Presumably one of the last built. Before it I had never see a ritchey with an oversized headset. Seems locical for a tandem. No pun intended. Its also built with logic tubing versus straight prestige. Wish it had fb stem. Some day I'm gunna get a custom threadless fb bullmoose built for it.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Indeed I am.


Lol... That building had an appartment on the second floor occupied by a small coven of triathletes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty. I especially liked the water bottles it came with. 

Kb11, I like the r/w/b one. And or course, my wife asks about the pink Team all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

One of my My p23 teams naked. Its now painted but I have not finished cleaning all the components to put it back together.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WorldWind said:


> Lol... That building had an appartment on the second floor occupied by a small coven of triathletes.


Old school 'Oakley' decal is still in the window.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Which why a Bonty CX/Ruthie trade would be perfect!


oh, i'll trade it alright.

but not for that


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> One of my My p23 teams naked. Its now painted but I have not finished cleaning all the components to put it back together.


Gawd thats sexy.

That was the eBay basket case bike right?....at least...it looked like a basket case at the time.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> oh, i'll trade it alright.
> 
> but not for that


Let go man, let it go.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, I had to get rid of the bottles before they made me build a bike around them. Paint is still nowhere as nice of a job as cr's but it's close enough for me. Oh and my wife is not 7 foot tall. I just snapped the shots and forgot to lower the post. Not that there is anything wrong with tall girls.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

No this is the one that I've had since I was 15-16. The basket case was a victim of low res bad photography. Lucky me. Plus the guy selling the other worked 2 blocks from me so the price was extremely good. They guy who had that one traded a case of beer for it when he worked for sram here in Chicago. The basket case is getting ready for paint too. It took me along time to get all the house paint off of that one though.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

CK, those fillets are gorgeous. Keep it nekked, keep it cool.

P. Guin


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Found some more of the stem too


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> CK, those fillets are gorgeous. Keep it nekked, keep it cool.
> 
> P. Guin


Too late one is painted the other already has a paint scheme picked out too. Guess I'll just have to wait till my 20 inch super comp comes in for the clear job.

When ritchey was first prototyping the p23 at the show he had the proto clearcoated. Looked pretty nice. but from what I'm told with out the primer the clear wont stick to well. Powder clear does not require primer though, but there is no way I'd ever powder any of my frames.:nono:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone have picture of that rootbeer colored ritchey that has not been posted yet? I remember some guy who also had a tandem that does not post here too often had a nice one. ??????


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's a Ritchey not seen often in the US as it was only imported into Canada :skep: All original M700 moosehead componets, etc, etc I have a set of Ritchey Quad tires to go on but here it is, one of FB's favorites  
'85/'86 Lugged Ritchey :eekster:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*My Timber Comp*

I was just waiting for the proper way to post this sweet 1987 Timber Comp that I recently picked up and then this amazing thread popped up:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice bike Mike. Love it when you see a fb frame and the original purchaser splurged for the fb stem too. Great color.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

oooohh... nice silver ritchey. wonderfull. is it light? i see the tubing sticker: 4130 and it looks generic BUT it's a ritchey so there was someone paying attention.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> Nice bike Mike. Love it when you see a fb frame and the original purchaser splurged for the fb stem too. Great color.


Thanks ckevlar, I really like the color a lot! I recently got this bike from a 20-something guy who was the 2nd owner who never rode it and I have a feeling that the original owner who was his friend's dad, just went out and bought a good bike and went for the custom fillet brazed stem for comfort purposes (which really works for me!) and then he leaned this bike against the wall of his garage for 19 years and never really rode it judging by the brake pads and tires and then the neighbor's kid wound up with it and in turn sold it to fund a modern full suspension rig...So I feel like I got a good deal considering I would not have appreciated this bike back in 1987, as I was ONLY into Fat Chances and have since broadened my bicycle horizons a bit...I've now satisfied my fillet brazed craving


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Why no newer pics?


No reason other than Iaziness. I'll try to get some new pics together soon with better detail.

Craig


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

colker1 said:


> oooohh... nice silver ritchey. wonderfull. is it light? i see the tubing sticker: 4130 and it looks generic BUT it's a ritchey so there was someone paying attention.


colker1 - Thanks, it is actually pretty light for a 20 year old bike. I don't know what the tubing is - I'd have to look at the old catalogs that are on-line but it rides very nicely, it's stiff and quick and reminds me of a road bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> colker1 - Thanks, it is actually pretty light for a 20 year old bike. I don't know what the tubing is - I'd have to look at the old catalogs that are on-line but it rides very nicely, it's stiff and quick and reminds me of a road bike.:thumbsup:


sounds delicious. i have a wcs ritchey/nitto gold quill stem and it has the prettiest welds i have ever seen this side of a tig stem.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I was just waiting for the proper way to post this sweet 1987 Timber Comp that I recently picked up and then this amazing thread popped up:


Great looking bike Mike! :thumbsup:

Bonus for the matching fb stem that (looks?) close to the spec you like.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hmmm.. you know mike, a midge bar would create an interesting cockpit on your ritchey. that stem has the perfect reach. 
worth a try.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep, thats a beauty and in such great shape. I was eyeing that one too. That stem is normally seen on a Super Comp, so that was an upgrade. Super nice. It looked a little more champagney in the ebay pics.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

This group of Ritchey riders must all be the same height?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> This group of Ritchey riders must all be the same height?


i just fell out of my chair...

your NorCAL? im NorCal, where is there?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice shot FB :thumbsup: the problem with Ritcheys is once you get one you want more


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> This group of Ritchey riders must all be the same height?


Pretty old pic eh?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Pretty old pic eh?


yep, a few years old.

Hollister, a few miles south of you guys.

KB11, yes, its hard to stop. :thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Nice shot FB :thumbsup: the problem with Ritcheys is once you get one you want more


uh oh. i better not get one.. like i need another bike addiction.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> This group of Ritchey riders must all be the same height?


nice group shot! :thumbsup: We need to see more like that. I know its a pain in the ass to get all those bikes out and put them back.

Those look to be about 19's too

No wonder I haven't seen any 19 inch Ritchey's floating around for sale these days 

Between you and Rumpfy jeez.....


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I was just waiting for the proper way to post this sweet 1987 Timber Comp that I recently picked up and then this amazing thread popped up:


Holy S*%T! They're coming out of the wood work now:thumbsup: 
Nice Bike!! I love the black cranks and the RM-20 I taco'd mine years ago but they sure look cool. strong too.

We all need to get together and do a group thing on anodizing soon....

I need some cranks like that on my SC. I was kinda bummed when they didn't shipped my bike with black cranks but after waiting for close to a year

At that point I didn't care anymore.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Here is my Skyliner. I loved crconsulting's paint on his sc. I was going to get one of my team 23 painted like it then this fell in my lap for an awesome price. Full xt with king hus and hs. Presumably one of the last built. Before it I had never see a ritchey with an oversized headset. Seems locical for a tandem. No pun intended. Its also built with logic tubing versus straight prestige. Wish it had fb stem. Some day I'm gunna get a custom threadless fb bullmoose built for it.


That was a score for sure! Paint's pretty too. Man it looks brand new I think I saw that bike come up.

Man, I would love to get a tandem but my wife is already scared to drive with me. When we were first dating I thought she had Tourette Syndrome with all the outbursts and muscle twitching. Every time we went somewhere she'd start up. I finally realized it was my driving.

I think she'd probably divorce for sure if I got a tandem. 

how do you store that thing? its pretty long.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> nice group shot! :thumbsup: We need to see more like that. I know its a pain in the ass to get all those bikes out and put them back.
> 
> Those look to be about 19's too
> 
> ...


Me!? I don't have one either.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Me!? I don't have one either.


now we know why.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Me!? I don't have one either.


mine will be an 18. you guys can hoarde all the 19in ritcheys and i don't care.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> mine will be an 18. you guys can hoarde all the 19in ritcheys and i don't care.


living near FB I now wish I took an 18 or 20 incher.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> mine will be an 18. you guys can hoarde all the 19in ritcheys and i don't care.


btw I know just the right grips for that bike too


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> btw I know just the right grips for that bike too


Wrap the handle bars in a couple Monet paintings?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I have the 18 inchers


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I have the 18 inchers


that statement has a funny ring to it.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*bmx*



crconsulting said:


> that statement has a funny ring to it.....


ron wilkerson

2-hip bikes

slogan: men with 20 inchers


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Wrap the handle bars in a couple Monet paintings?


i will invest all my money on bmx grips. i am convinced there is nothing wiser as an investment than vrc bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I have the 18 inchers


you know i am your best friend.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yep, thats a beauty and in such great shape. I was eyeing that one too. That stem is normally seen on a Super Comp, so that was an upgrade. Super nice. It looked a little more champagney in the ebay pics.


Thanks, it's a sparkly imron silver color and it's pretty mint except it has a few scratches over the frame that look like something like a step-ladder or lawn chair rubbed against it in a garage over the years, they're not scrateches that are consistent with mountain biking :skep:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Great looking bike Mike! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bonus for the matching fb stem that (looks?) close to the spec you like.


Thanks Rumpfy! Yes, the stem was a major selling point as the frame seems small but this one fits me quite well, I could probably use wider bars but don't know what would keep the bike period correct?

...Now let's get down to business, What do you think of the seat?  I think it may not be original as it's Lycra, which seems rather 90s to me, but I've kept it on there for now. I have moved it from the goofy forward position that you see in the photos and I've also added a Hite Rite! :thumbsup:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Seat depends on two things imho. Like grips if its gunna hang on a wall make it period correct. If your going to ride it make comfortable regardless of vintage. Or at least take shots of it with the vintage crap them switch it over.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Holy S*%T! They're coming out of the wood work now:thumbsup:
> Nice Bike!! I love the black cranks and the RM-20 I taco'd mine years ago but they sure look cool. strong too.
> 
> We all need to get together and do a group thing on anodizing soon....
> ...


I like the black parts but I'm bummed that they didn't go with all black Magura Levers and black hubs on this one, that would've been very stealthy! 

I'm surprised no one has commented on the High Zoot BioPace rings on this rig :blush:


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

BTW theres too much talk here we need mor ritchey pics!!!!!!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> Seat depends on two things imho. Like grips if its gunna hang on a wall make it period correct. If your going to ride it make comfortable regardless of vintage. Or at least take shots of it with the vintage crap them switch it over.


Dang, why didn't I ever think of that before :madman:

You're right! I should've originally taken photos of all of my bikes with an old brutal on my backside period correct saddle and not the modern prostate saver ones that I have on some of my bikes and RUMPfy never would've razzed me about my lame seats!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> pic!!


Here she is.

(Should) be an 85 TimberWolf. Stem and bars by Steve Potts. 
This guy is last in line in the restoration line up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> i will invest all my money on bmx grips. i am convinced there is nothing wiser as an investment than vrc bikes.


Its about time you came to your senses.

Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Rumpfy,

That's a sweet 1985 bike! Did you get the stem and bars from Steve Potts or off someone's bike?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I like it. Looks like a comfortable rider. Just needs a rack and a beer cooler strapped to it.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Ghetto.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Rumpfy,
> 
> That's a sweet 1985 bike! Did you get the stem and bars from Steve Potts or off someone's bike?


The bars and stem....ah, kind of a long, not so interesting story.
But basically from a guy I'd bought a bunch of parts from.
(and no, the rest of the Potts they came from is not attainable)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> (and no, the rest of the Potts they came from is not attainable)


It may be.  Im sorta working on it, but its not looking good.

And where is the picture of this Ritchey everybody's talking about??


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ckevlar said:


> I like it. Looks like a comfortable rider. Just needs a rack and a beer cooler strapped to it.


Not really sure if I'll like the end product.

Should be mostly M700 XT.

I'd rather a P-23 to ride.

And yeah...kinda ghetto.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gracias, mi amigo*



crconsulting said:


> nice group shot! :thumbsup: We need to see more like that. I know its a pain in the ass to get all those bikes out and put them back.
> 
> Those look to be about 19's too
> 
> ...


There are some 19s and 20s in there too depending on the age. And my oldest Ritchey is a 22"! Too big, but way too cool to kick out of bed. And plus, I am an equal opportunity employer. 

Yeah its a pain to get them all out, but every once in a while I gotta clean the garage out a bit (and take a little inventory).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It may be.  Im sorta working on it, but its not looking good.
> 
> And where is the picture of this Ritchey everybody's talking about??


Well I wasn't going to say anything about that. 

I think the pics above were the ones they were waiting for. I'm sure they're all quite let down.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Well I wasn't going to say anything about that.
> 
> I think the pics above were the ones they were waiting for. I'm sure they're all quite let down.


about the blue one? Its been so long I think I forgot the exact sichyouashin.

Ah, found it. Cousins on a Ritchey violate some sort of VRC code Im pretty sure.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> about the blue one? Its been so long I think I forgot the exact sichyouashin.
> 
> Ah, found it. Cousins on a Ritchey violate some sort of VRC code Im pretty sure.


I bought them...had to put them on something. Tan walls are so hard to come by.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

sneek peek of a winter project.... uupps....wrong thread... 



gary fisher was sucha great welder!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> I like the black parts but I'm bummed that they didn't go with all black Magura Levers and black hubs on this one, that would've been very stealthy!
> 
> I'm surprised no one has commented on the High Zoot BioPace rings on this rig :blush:


i noticed but i thought i was hallucinating...


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

*My Offer*

There is more from MWC if Eric and Nate will chime in....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Sharky! Youre making me nervous. What are you doing to that incredible piece of history??

You really scored huge on that one. Im jealous. I'd like to hear SeeKay's thoughts on this one (although I think it was slightly after his time).


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

FB, check your email. Just sent one out to you...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Here she is.
> 
> (Should) be an 85 TimberWolf. Stem and bars by Steve Potts.
> This guy is last in line in the restoration line up.


hmmm, we need to talk.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool thread. takes me back about 20 years when i first started riding. a friend of mine got a used but not all that old Ritchey Timber Comp with camo paint, black ano'd parts, yellow bullmoose that had a Indian head nickle as the stem cap. was super slick. i had a c-dale sm700, that was slick too. hehe

last talked to this guy about 8-9 years ago and he still had the frame, but it was just hanging in his garage. i tried to talk him into letting me take it off his hands, but he was keeping it for sentimental value. so if you see one for sale in the salinas area by a guy name robert or bobby, that's the one.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Whats the deal with the fisher competition? Did it predate the anipurna?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

*88 Timber Comp*

Just finished this build last weekend. I took these pics this afternoon and then took the bike out for the maiden voyage on dirt. Man, this thing is seriously stable. I found myself counter steering in the corners, even at slow speeds.

Another observation: these weren't meant to do wheelies. I think I almost put my back out trying to lift the front end up.

Full M730 build with several NOS or mint parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> Just finished this build last weekend. I took these pics this afternoon and then took the bike out for the maiden voyage on dirt. Man, this thing is seriously stable. I found myself counter steering in the corners, even at slow speeds.
> 
> Another observation: these weren't meant to do wheelies. I think I almost put my back out trying to lift the front end up.
> 
> Full M730 build with several NOS or mint parts.


Beautiful!

So clean...then you went out and rode it. Thats awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> So clean...then you went out and rode it. Thats awesome. :thumbsup:


nice work, chucky. The bikes were a bit longer then making wheelies and quick steering a bit harder. But get them up to speed on the rough stuff (or smooth) and they come to life and feel right.

Im not sure I know what you mean by having to countersteer?

Pretty bike. Lets see some dirty pics now.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Whats the deal with the fisher competition? Did it predate the anipurna?


its kind of a long story and I dont know if I should be the one to tell it. This one was made by Tom for the 83 Interbike/trade show. Tom showed up to the show and was surprised to see these odd new Fisher decals replacing his that had always been on his frames. This bike represents sort of the end of the Fisher/Ritchey business. SeeKay supposedly had already saw the writing on the wall and abandoned ship. SeeKay can correct me if Im wrong...

And yes, this was an Annapurna before the model name existed. Well, it has the fake lugs anyway...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*would be my guess*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Im not sure I know what you mean by having to countersteer?


motorcycle term for initiating a turn by turning the bars in the other direction to lean the bike over.

are all those ritcheys yours?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> nice work, chucky. The bikes were a bit longer then making wheelies and quick steering a bit harder. But get them up to speed on the rough stuff (or smooth) and they come to life and feel right.
> 
> Im not sure I know what you mean by having to countersteer?
> 
> Pretty bike. Lets see some dirty pics now.


Ever ride a motorcycle? If so, you "countersteered" to turn the bike. If you tried to lean the motorcycle into the turn, you would feel the bike resist the lean. To initiate a turn, you gently push the left grip forward and the bike will lean to the left.

Without realizing it, this is the same way you steer a road bike at speed. You also do this on a mountain bike, but it's more subtle so the wheels don't break loose in the dirt.

I actually had to consciously countersteer to round the corners on the Ritchey. Just a little weird to me.

I'd take those dirty pics, but it's started to rain pretty hard now and the bike would be really dirty. And I hear the moderator doesn't like things to get too dirty in here.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i noticed but i thought i was hallucinating...


I'm trying to keep this Ritchey period correct BUT if the BioPace rings feel weird when I ride it, I may take them off and substitute them with something more conventional like ROUND ones.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Ever ride a motorcycle? If so, you "countersteered" to turn the bike. If you tried to lean the motorcycle into the turn, you would feel the bike resist the lean. To initiate a turn, you gently push the left grip forward and the bike will lean to the left.
> 
> Without realizing it, this is the same way you steer a road bike at speed. You also do this on a mountain bike, but it's more subtle so the wheels don't break loose in the dirt.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, well they say any two wheeled vehicle requires that but Ive never really noticed it even when I try to... Lots of time spent on motorcycles too.. I thought maybe you meant countersteering like a dirttracker. 

Maybe the 69 head angle makes it more of a noticable effort.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Upchuck said:


> Just finished this build last weekend. I took these pics this afternoon and then took the bike out for the maiden voyage on dirt. Man, this thing is seriously stable. I found myself counter steering in the corners, even at slow speeds.
> 
> Another observation: these weren't meant to do wheelies. I think I almost put my back out trying to lift the front end up.
> 
> Full M730 build with several NOS or mint parts.


That thing is Awesome! It puts mine to shame :cryin:


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Mikey. I just got a NOS M730 FD in the post today. Now all I need is a NOS M730 RD and the groupo will be mint.


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

man those are some beautiful bikes. i dont want to know how much $ is invested and i'd be scared to even ride one.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok, enough talk, more Ritchey pics :yesnod:

Heres a '89 Ultra that Sky rescued from the playa and I rescued it from his van 

Its buried in there somwhere









befor









after


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*...and next we have...*

the predecessor to the 1990 P-23. This is the Super Comp which won the unofficial world championships under Don Myrah in 1989. This thing rides good. Stem is 150mm, but the bars have a lot of sweep. This should have an FB stem I think and the earlier SCs had a FB bullmoose.

Nice and lively:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the predecessor to the 1990 P-23. This is the Super Comp which won the unofficial world championships under Don Myrah in 1989. This thing rides good. Stem is 150mm, but the bars have a lot of sweep. This should have an FB stem I think and the earlier SCs had a FB bullmoose.


What, no drive side shots? Rookie.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What, no drive side shots? Rookie.


I liked it better when it read "dive side shots".


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Upchuck said:


> I liked it better when it read "dive side shots".


I type fast. Lucky we have the edit feature. :thumbsup:


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice SuperComp FB :thumbsup: Maybe some day I'll own one  For now I have to settle for a Ultra, the poor mans SuperComp. Same Frame tubes/angles but tig'd. Here's a '89 Ultra that I restored and sold last year as it was alittle too big. Had to get it repainted because my sunglasses weren't dark enough 

Befor









After


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

next time you sell something slightly too big please PM me.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> the predecessor to the 1990 P-23. This is the Super Comp which won the unofficial world championships under Don Myrah in 1989. This thing rides good. Stem is 150mm, but the bars have a lot of sweep. This should have an FB stem I think and the earlier SCs had a FB bullmoose.
> 
> Nice and lively


Hey Fillet-Brazed:
What are the basic differences between that SuperComp with the Prestige decals and my 1987 TimberComp that has the Fillet Brazed stem and "Ritchey" tubing decals?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

a P20 sold today on ebay for $399. built up w/ lots of fine stuff.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Hey Fillet-Brazed:
> What are the basic differences between that SuperComp with the Prestige decals and my 1987 TimberComp that has the Fillet Brazed stem and "Ritchey" tubing decals?


Tubeset: The Super Comp uses lighter Prestige tubing, versus butted 4130.

Chainstay length: Super Comp is 16.9", versus 17.25".

Seat tube angle: Super Comp is 74 degress, versus 73 degrees.

Head tube angle: Super Comp was available with either a 69 or 70 degree, versus 69.5 degrees.

Seat cluster: Super Comp had more extensive detail work at the seat cluster (peaked lug), white the Timber Comp had a simpler lug.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Tubeset: The Super Comp uses lighter Prestige tubing, versus butted 4130.
> 
> Chainstay length: Super Comp is 16.9", versus 17.25".
> 
> ...


That info is from the '88 catalog. There might have been a slight difference in angles and stay length from '87 to '88, but that's the differences between the models would be similar.

http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1988/index.html


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Heres my '88 TimberComp with Prestige tubing 

FB view


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> Hey Fillet-Brazed:
> What are the basic differences between that SuperComp with the Prestige decals and my 1987 TimberComp that has the Fillet Brazed stem and "Ritchey" tubing decals?


to put it in "Fat Chance" terms it'd maybe be similar in comparing a Wicked to a Team Comp - lighter frame tubing, more attention to detail on frame construction, top of the line parts, more expensive paint job, race geometry.

Like Laffeaux said, the easiest way to tell a B frame (Timber Comp) from a C frame (Team Comp, Super Comp) is to look at the seat cluster area. Tom kinda did a faux lug and a scalloped job there as you can see in one of the pics I posted. Some say the fillets are a little nicer on a C frame but man, theyre both pretty darn nice.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Like Laffeaux said, the easiest way to tell a B frame (Timber Comp) from a C frame (Team Comp, Super Comp) is to look at the seat cluster area. Tom kinda did a faux lug and a scalloped job there as you can see in one of the pics I posted. Some say the fillets are a little nicer on a C frame but man, theyre both pretty darn nice.


Sorry for the crappy pic, but here's a close up on the scalloped design. This was used on the higher end "C" frames.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I remember in the early days of submitting bikes onto oldmountainbikes.com that it was a bit foggy as to how a Team Comp differed from a Timber Comp...


In fact I think my Team Comp is still listed as a Timber Comp.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> In fact I think my Team Comp is still listed as a Timber Comp.


Not any more.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

*Timber Comp VS. Super Comp Answers...Thank you!*

Hey Guys,

THANKS! I totally get it now...I especially liked the "Fat Chance Terms" :thumbsup: 
I did notice that my seat cluster does NOT have the nice scalloped point  and I now also understand the difference in tubing and angles...I just didn't know but now I do!

FYI-My TimberComp is pretty light so the SuperComp must be SUPER light!

On another note, I need a wider handlebar for my Timber Comp and I want to keep it period correct and black in color, does anyone have any suggestions? My current bar is like 23" wide and I need at least a 26" for my ape like arms.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> On another note, I need a wider handlebar for my Timber Comp and I want to keep it period correct and black in color, does anyone have any suggestions? My current bar is like 23" wide and I need at least a 26" for my ape like arms.


The bullmoose bars on my Team Comp where super narrow - so much so that I couldn't ride with them. I sent them to Mark Nobilette and he extended them to about 26". The handlebars bars are pretty thick, and fashoned an insert that connects the extention to the bar, and brazed them together. I'm much happier now.

Other than being super wide bullmoose bars, there's no way that you'd notice the modification unless you look inside the handlebar tube.

I'm sure that other builders could do similar work.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> The bullmoose bars on my Team Comp where super narrow - so much so that I couldn't ride with them. I sent them to Mark Nobilette and he extended them to about 26". The handlebars bars are pretty thick, and fashoned an insert that connects the extention to the bar, and brazed them together. I'm much happier now.
> 
> Other than being super wide bullmoose bars, there's no way that you'd notice the modification unless you look inside the handlebar tube.
> 
> I'm sure that other builders could do similar work.


That's a pretty hard-core modification! I just need a wider 1987 vintage bar, I could probably have one custom made for less $ than that must've cost, no? If I had Fillet Brazed Bull Moose bars I'd definitely consider that apporach, but I've just got a flat bar. I'll have to look on OldMountainBikes.com to see what the stock bar for that bike is since it has no markings.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> That's a pretty hard-core modification! I just need a wider 1987 vintage bar, I could probably have one custom made for less $ than that must've cost, no? If I had Fillet Brazed Bull Moose bars I'd definitely consider that apporach, but I've just got a flat bar. I'll have to look on OldMountainBikes.com to see what the stock bar for that bike is since it has no markings.


I have a bunch of old, clean bars, but I don't know how wide. 26 inches was pretty wide in 1987. One day you will need to swing by and check out the hoard, and see if there is a bar you want.


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I have a bunch of old, clean bars, but I don't know how wide. 26 inches was pretty wide in 1987. One day you will need to swing by and check out the hoard, and see if there is a bar you want.


Thanks man that would awesome! I had some pretty wide bars back then but I think 24" was considered wide and then people started to cut them down to 21"-22" so anything that you have that's wider then 23" and has somewhat of a bend/sweep to it would be good! I can't tell if these Ritchey Bars were cut or not

I'll contact you directly!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fatmikeynyc said:


> That's a pretty hard-core modification! I just need a wider 1987 vintage bar, I could probably have one custom made for less $ than that must've cost, no? If I had Fillet Brazed Bull Moose bars I'd definitely consider that apporach, but I've just got a flat bar. I'll have to look on OldMountainBikes.com to see what the stock bar for that bike is since it has no markings.


Yeah, that would be overkill for a flat bar (and likely not possible). The bars that I did that for were fillet brazed bullmoose bars. They also used a double expander bolt instead of a quill, so the chances of finding another bar was somwhere really close to zero.

Speaking of the double expander bolt bars... that's another difference between the models. The "C" frames came with the different bullmoose setup, while the others all used a standard quill. I'm not sure what the advantages were supposed to be - it seems like it would be heavier.


----------



## talega (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is my 1982 Ritchey (fork not original). I'll post some more once I get all the old parts back on it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

that looks pretty [email protected] nice in white.

where did you get the decals?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

What's the searial number on that one? It's an odd frame.


----------



## talega (Jun 3, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> What's the searial number on that one? It's an odd frame.


Serial Number = 182

What's odd about the frame?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

talega said:


> Serial Number = 182
> 
> What's odd about the frame?


Some of these guys really, really know their Ritchey's and are great about identifying year and model...which they haven't yet.

Could be a transitional/mid year model change or a custom built bike.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

The location of the fdr braze-ons, the hole in the fork crown, the top of the seat tube and lack of wb braze-on on down tube.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

talega said:


> Serial Number = 182
> 
> Are there any letters befor the serial # like and R or a B ?


----------



## talega (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm the original owner. Got it directly through MountainBikes in Fairfax. Here is a picture of the front-end from back in '82:










As stated in the original post, the forks are not original. The serial number doesn't have any letters before/after the number.

Here's a picture off First Flight showing similar seat binder groove:










If I recall correctly, it may have been a mid-year model 81/82. The frame was custom made in a smaller size than what they were normally selling at the time.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool, and the road style rear cable hanger shows in that pic also.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

talega said:


> What's odd about the frame?


I guess there's just a lot of variations in the early frames...

The top of the seat tube is common on early frames, but the brake cable stops look newer. Also it has older style chain stays and vertical dropouts, which I thought were later, but were likey an option from early on. At first glance it looks like a TimberComp, but the details are different. I've not seen the combination of features that your bike has before.

Is the original fork gone? Having that would be really nice.


----------



## talega (Jun 3, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> I guess there's just a lot of variations in the early frames...
> 
> The top of the seat tube is common on early frames, but the brake cable stops look newer. Also it has older style chain stays and vertical dropouts, which I thought were later, but were likey an option from early on. At first glance it looks like a TimberComp, but the details are different. I've not seen the combination of features that your bike has before.
> 
> Is the original fork gone? Having that would be really nice.


Unfortunately the original fork is long gone. I went to the unicrown thinking it was an upgrade in the late 80's.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

talega said:


> I'm the original owner. Got it directly through MountainBikes in Fairfax. Here is a picture of the front-end from back in '82:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool bike. I like those old photos that show bike details from back in the day - there's not too many of those around.

I like the build too, did MountainBikes build it for you or did you just buy it as a frameset?

Ive got an 81 or 82 with vertical dropouts too, but its got the scalloped seat collar.


----------



## talega (Jun 3, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Cool bike. I like those old photos that show bike details from back in the day - there's not too many of those around.
> 
> I like the build too, did MountainBikes build it for you or did you just buy it as a frameset?
> 
> Ive got an 81 or 82 with vertical dropouts too, but its got the scalloped seat collar.


I got the complete bike through MountainBikes. Unfortunately, I've lost some of the original parts along the way...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ive got an 81 or 82 with vertical dropouts too, but its got the scalloped seat collar.


scalloped collar, horizontal drops(campy), no "lug"on seat tube. approx what year?


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

*new skool*

no fillet brazing but I got a cool option:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

tom selleck meets chuck norris. look at the guns on the man! 

is that pic up in woodside?

edit: you look familiar...


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

hollister said:


> is that pic up in woodside?
> 
> edit: you look familiar...


No it is up near Fort Ross

Black Nomad with bad fork rind a bell


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

snowjnky said:


> Black Nomad with bad fork rind a bell


thats it!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

snowjnky said:


> No it is up near Fort Ross
> 
> Black Nomad with bad fork rind a bell


I met you up there when I came up with Steve. Did you recover from your milling session with Tom?

Update on TR, he was hit by a car last weekend. Not sure about the details, but he broke the windshield with his unprotected noggin (never rides with a helmet unless it's an event that requires it - maybe now he'll start). He was back on another bike a day or two after.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

ssmike said:


> I met you up there when I came up with Steve. Did you recover from your milling session with Tom?
> 
> Update on TR, he was hit by a car last weekend. Not sure about the details, but he broke the windshield with his unprotected noggin (never rides with a helmet unless it's an event that requires it - maybe now he'll start). He was back on another bike a day or two after.


 Hey what's up, you had your boy with you right? Seriously, it took around a week to recover from the milling session. That was some hard work, but I think TR could have pulled ten hour days for about a month. he was not even tired. I talked to him not to long ago and he did not mention anything about his accident. I am just glad he is OK, but I bet you the car is messed up.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

snowjnky said:


> Hey what's up, you had your boy with you right? Seriously, it took around a week to recover from the milling session. That was some hard work, but I think TR could have pulled ten hour days for about a month. he was not even tired. I talked to him not to long ago and he did not mention anything about his accident. I am just glad he is OK, but I bet you the car is messed up.


Yep, he was with me. The accident just happened last weekend.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

*my '89 TimberComp*

At least I think it's a '89, although it may be an '88. I'm the original owner, bought new at Mammoth Sporting Goods, Mammoth Lakes, CA in time for the Nationals that year (whichever year that was).

*UPDATE*: *Looks like it is an '87. Here's a link to the Ritchey "Old Mountain Bike" registry where I posted its original specs a while ago. * http://oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=9B317

I had been on a '85 Ascent, my first Ritchey and 1st mountain bike; the TimberComp was #2 in both categories. I sold the Ascent to my buddy that weekend. On the TC's maiden test ride, just 100' from the shop, I tacoed the rear wheel before I actually bought it!

Over the years I upgraded this and that, always with Ritchey's latest and greatest stuff where possible, in addition to 7-speed gearing, updated wheels (XT/Ritchey), etc. The cranks and two largest chainrings are original, as are the fr/rr deraileurs and U-brake (I have a NOS roller cam waiting for its installation). And I've kept nearly all the original parts, except the saddle and Magura levers, both sold on eBay a few years ago before I knew what an idiot I was in doing so. Perhaps some of you have them??

I rode the heck out of that bike, and so it's replete with many chips and scratches, all signs of the love I had for it. I still own it, yet haven't ridden it in years.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i love this yellow bike. my favourite in this thread.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i love this yellow bike. my favourite in this thread.


I'm humbled.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> I'm humbled.


I really like that one too. Somethin about that yellow. That musta been a real headturner in 1988. Great lookin' bike.


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)

If no new Tom Ritchey Pictures appear in this Thread,

maybe we can start a "looking like Tom Ritchey" Contest ?

Here is my first entry :












sorry for my bad english...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Not bad at all.

I submit Adam Craig this year at the SSWC and World Championships:

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=292525&stc=1&d=1188944519

He just needs a little length and some mustache wax and he's there. 

(and it must be said that Adam Craig is the coolest mtb rider the US has had since the Tomes)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> I submit Adam Craig this year at the SSWC and World Championships:
> 
> ...


I have to say though, when I watched Off Road to Athens he seemed a little too preoccupied with himself. He came across as being a little whiney.

I like the look on the guy's face on the right. He has that "Dude, you got something on your upper lip" look.

I dunno, I've found Eric Carter to be a pretty approachable guy at the races. And he's given so much back to the sport. Pretty classy guy IMO.


----------



## mtber3737 (Dec 23, 2004)

Here's a picture of Tom in happier times.... errr. you would be too if you were just handed $28,674.27!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

well, I must admit, Ive never even heard the guy speak.... I was talking about his riding. 

The guy does quite well in XC of course (picked up a couple 4ths on the World Cup scene) and also tears it up in Super D and DH. :thumbsup: 

I was getting a little bored with the US riders there for a while, but it seems to be getting a little more exciting. I miss the old days I guess.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Agreed. The female U.S. riders have been more successful in the last several years than the men. I've pretty much lost track/interest in the standings.

But I did just ride a heinously steep group ride with Kathy Pruitt 2007 National DH Champion yesterday. On several occasions, she was generous enough to give me a push from behind as I suffered on the SS.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

'85 Ritchey Team Comp. Columbus tubing, pretty fillets, Dura Ace hubs, red Imron paint, and those beautiful bullmoose bars made these super fast


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That is a beaut! I may copy that build on mine.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Beautiful. Is that a restoration, or original? If the latter, what a an incredible find.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> '85 Ritchey Team Comp. Columbus tubing, pretty fillets, Dura Ace hubs, red Imron paint, and those beautiful bullmoose bars made these super fast


Nice looking bike FB!!

I have a very similar one, but it's a little larger, has white bullmoose bars, and the paint shows the years of use. It does ride nice.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Nice looking bike FB!!
> 
> I have a very similar one, but it's a little larger, has white bullmoose bars, and the paint shows the years of use. It does ride nice.


And mine is yet a little more larger and does also ride nice - it's a great climbing bike. Good looking bike F-B.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Beautiful. Is that a restoration, or original? If the latter, what a an incredible find.


Thanks guys. I stumbled across it just as it is. Havent really done more than wipe it down a couple times.

Just enough nicks and scratches to be able to sneak her out on the trails once in a while.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> That is a beaut! I may copy that build on mine.


ah yes, the infamous Bushpig Team Comp. I forgot what happened on that one, I won it and let you pay?? Regardless, that one should be in my garage!! 

Does it not have the correct parts on it?


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*'81 MountainBike?*

Hey There,
I've got, what I believe to be, a 1981 MountainBike. CK and Tom checked it out. It was a custom bike with eyelets for racks and some othere weird stuff. It's got the Mafacs, Mightys, and that other early stuff. It's in boxes and I'm missing some parts (T/A cranks, Magura levers) but the rest is there. I'm looking for someone in SoCal who's got the skills to put this thing back together. I've got an '82 StumpJumper that I was going to use as a parts bike for the pieces I don't have. Any suggestions for a wrench in the Los Angeles area with an interest in historical bikes? I'd sure appreciate it. 
Ride on,
ScooterEndo
aka KlunkerBill


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I would reccomend a MTBR member Veloculture, his shop is down towards San Diego in La Jolla. Here's his MYspace site http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=150847217

He probably has all the parts you need and specializes in Vintage bikes. He has quite a few Ritcheys also, :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> Hey There,
> I've got, what I believe to be, a 1981 MountainBike. CK and Tom checked it out. It was a custom bike with eyelets for racks and some othere weird stuff. It's got the Mafacs, Mightys, and that other early stuff. It's in boxes and I'm missing some parts (T/A cranks, Magura levers) but the rest is there. I'm looking for someone in SoCal who's got the skills to put this thing back together. I've got an '82 StumpJumper that I was going to use as a parts bike for the pieces I don't have. Any suggestions for a wrench in the Los Angeles area with an interest in historical bikes? I'd sure appreciate it.
> Ride on,
> ScooterEndo
> aka KlunkerBill


Hey Bill, try Velo Culture in San Diego if thats not too far. Although he's a vintage mtb nut, he'll probably try and sell you a fixed gear bike while youre there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I would reccomend a MTBR member Veloculture, his shop is down towards San Diego in La Jolla. Here's his MYspace site http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=150847217
> 
> He probably has all the parts you need and specializes in Vintage bikes. He has quite a few Ritcheys also, :thumbsup:


Another honorable mention must go to Chuck at Pacific Coast Cycles in Oceanside. 760 729 7671. He is a great mechanic and loves the old mtbs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooterendo said:


> Hey There,
> I've got, what I believe to be, a 1981 MountainBike. CK and Tom checked it out. It was a custom bike with eyelets for racks and some othere weird stuff. It's got the Mafacs, Mightys, and that other early stuff. It's in boxes and I'm missing some parts (T/A cranks, Magura levers) but the rest is there. I'm looking for someone in SoCal who's got the skills to put this thing back together. I've got an '82 StumpJumper that I was going to use as a parts bike for the pieces I don't have. Any suggestions for a wrench in the Los Angeles area with an interest in historical bikes? I'd sure appreciate it.
> Ride on,
> ScooterEndo
> aka KlunkerBill


Jesus Billy, you're really dippin' into the new bikes now! 

I'll third Sky at Veloculture in Sandy Eggo.

Chuck at PCC is also super cool with a frightening amount of knowledge.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> Hey There,
> I've got, what I believe to be, a 1981 MountainBike. CK and Tom checked it out. It was a custom bike with eyelets for racks and some othere weird stuff. It's got the Mafacs, Mightys, and that other early stuff. It's in boxes and I'm missing some parts (T/A cranks, Magura levers) but the rest is there. I'm looking for someone in SoCal who's got the skills to put this thing back together. I've got an '82 StumpJumper that I was going to use as a parts bike for the pieces I don't have. Any suggestions for a wrench in the Los Angeles area with an interest in historical bikes? I'd sure appreciate it.
> Ride on,
> ScooterEndo
> aka KlunkerBill


Yeah, Chuck's the man - and this is his 30th year of being in business. I don't even think Rumpfy is that old . But F-B put down his old phone number (760) 967-4900 is the current one.

Or if you find yourself back in Marin...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Chuck's[/URL] the man - and this is his 30th year of being in business. I don't even think Rumpfy is that old .
> Or if you find yourself back in Marin...


Just barely.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

If I hadn't found this photograph, I would have forgotten that I ever owned this bike. 

I must have sold it, because I don't have it now. The Plumline jacket in new condition dates the photo as 1986. I wore that jacket until it fell off me.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> If I hadn't found this photograph, I would have forgotten that I ever owned this bike.
> 
> I must have sold it, because I don't have it now. The Plumline jacket in new condition dates the photo as 1986. I wore that jacket until it fell off me.


That seat height looks a wee bit tall for you. Are you sure you aren't riding around on mine - which could have been the one in the picture? And those Plumline jackets were the best. I've still got a Plumline jacket - the one with the hood that rolled into its own fanny pack. Might have to break that out some day.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

ssmike said:


> That seat height looks a wee bit tall for you. Are you sure you aren't riding around on mine - which could have been the one in the picture? And those Plumline jackets were the best. I've still got a Plumline jacket - the one with the hood that rolled into its own fanny pack. Might have to break that out some day.


Sure looks like the same bike, and you're not far from where I am. When did you get yours? I believe I got that bike because Shimano sent me (as the Fat Tire Flyer) the 1986 Deore gruppo, and I figured I might as well put it onto a new frame.

I must have unloaded the Ritchey when I got my American Breezer, around 1990 or 91.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Sure looks like the same bike, and you're not far from where I am. When did you get yours?


Yep, just down the road.

Got the frame/fork from Tom a year ago. A friend had given me the bullmoose bar several years ago and I set about trying to locate a frame/fork. Sure does ride nice - and is an especially nice climbing bike.


----------



## j7mb (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't know if this has been covered elsewhere, but what is the best way/place to get ritchey decals for my 99 plexus? understanding that I live in OZ. cheers


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Since the thread still lives...


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Is there a corresponding thingie on the head tube bottom to accomdate the wire? Haven't seen one like that before.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

The bottom of the head tube is open, until you cork it at assy... But the wire goes down the fork leg and comes out the weep hole at the dropout.

It’s one of the custom things I had done with this bike. It’s an homage to Albert Eisentraut, who at the time made the most beautiful custom frames in the world.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

That kinda looks like a ritchey stem. Never saw a ritchey stem with a noodle cable guide. BTW where are the full shots of that bike?


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> That kinda looks like a ritchey stem.


What tipped you off?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Dick, Ritchey is not the only guy who fillet brazes. I mean just because it has a sticker on it dont make it branded. Maybe I could interist you in a WTB wild bor.

I'd wager a bet that the stem may be a ritchey that came with no hanger. So the hanger and speedo cable hole was added by someone.

Most ritchey stems a.d.bullmoose but pre threadless i've seen have a hanger like this. Fillet or Not.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

ckevlar said:


> That kinda looks like a ritchey stem. Never saw a ritchey stem with a noodle cable guide. BTW where are the full shots of that bike?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=54263

The last page of this thread.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

So what is the story with that stem?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> So what is the story with that stem?


From a few posts back:

"It's one of the custom things I had done with this bike. It's an homage to Albert Eisentraut, who at the time made the most beautiful custom frames in the world."


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah, That I read, but who did the custom work and what part of it. Was it a ritchey made no hanger stem that someone else put a hanger and speedo hole on? The hanger looks a little sloppy in the brazed area.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Yeah, That I read, but who did the custom work and what part of it. Was it a ritchey made no hanger stem that someone else put a hanger and speedo hole on? The hanger looks a little sloppy in the brazed area.


I gathered that Tom did it but thats just a guess. Im pretty sure I remember seeing early 90's Everest stems with that hanger...


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

You know how some times there are things that a guy holds close to his chest that only get verbalized over cigars and brandy or told at trials rock or under the tree near the top of Kennedy. 

It’s for sure one of Tom’s stems but the stem mods were done before paint by another artist. I’m not trying to be vague just honoring an agreement.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats cool. I was wondering more on the variations of tom's work. Did not really mean who did it. yet. j/k


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I gathered that Tom did it but thats just a guess. Im pretty sure I remember seeing early 90's Everest stems with that hanger...


My friend got an everest and the fillet stem was the same as the one I showed above. He purchase his right after we got my p23 team in. Wasent the everest a logic version of the anipurrna minus lugs?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

May I ask why you went with that style of hanger vs. the ritchey?


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

It can't be disconnected, it needs no ferrule, has a shorter cable routing and the small amount of take up associated with the other style where it tries to straighten out the entry angle of the housing is eliminated.

These are all very minor engineering reasons eclipsed completely by the aesthetic aspects and the potential for conversations it seems to always start buy like minded riders.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

It has served you well. Nice bike BTW> ct


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

blue


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> blue


Another one? Tell me you didn't get another Ritchey.

For being a Bontrager guy, you sure have odd collecting habits.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Another one? Tell me you didn't get another Ritchey.
> 
> For being a Bontrager guy, you sure have odd collecting habits.


i just stumble across these things, they're everywhere!

not sure how bad i want it, its a 19", little small for me

something ti just showed up too...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> i just stumble across these things, they're everywhere!
> 
> not sure how bad i want it, its a 19", little small for me
> 
> something ti just showed up too...


I hope you didn't pay much for that guy.

What ti just showed up? Spill it!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> What ti just showed up? Spill it!


ti, press fit bb, canti stops, m900....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

hollister said:


> i just stumble across these things, they're everywhere!
> 
> not sure how bad i want it, its a 19", little small for me
> 
> something ti just showed up too...


ti for me, blue for you 

Carsten


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Carsten said:


> ti for me, blue for you
> 
> Carsten


fingers crossed

glad i saved some decals


----------



## Gerolf (Feb 5, 2005)

What a nice thread!

Thought I'd show my Ritchey builds so far. First one was the SwissCross, built some months ago, best looking bike I ever owned.










Unfortunately it was a tad too large, I had to ride with the saddle a little lower than on the picture and it felt too big somehow. I realized that my way cheaper Surly CrossCheck fit me better, so I sold the frame to a friend who loves it now.

A little later, I ran into this Road Logic frame:



















One day I'll change the fork to a slender Mizuno or something like this. A dream to ride on.

G.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty bikes, both of em, but that Swiss Cross is a real beaut.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> My friend got an everest and the fillet stem was the same as the one I showed above. He purchase his right after we got my p23 team in. Wasent the everest a logic version of the anipurrna minus lugs?


ah, well maybe the one I "remember seeing" was worldwind's when he posted it a while back. I think I'd prefer Tom's hanger style for smoother cable run and ease of cable removal...

Havent seen too many fillet-brazed 90s bikes, really. Sure are pretty.

Here's a cool lookin' Team Comp for the thread.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I like the red and white Swiss Cross. Very nice. 

Here's a pic of mine. It's a great riding bike!!


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

my '89 Ultra, bought as frame only in early '90. Lot's of different parts on her thru the years. Just lucked into a box of various 986 brakes, so will soon be back to the way I raced her in the day, except for the wheels & saddle.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

tomimcmillar said:


> my '89 Ultra, bought as frame only in early '90. Lot's of different parts on her thru the years. Just lucked into a box of various 986 brakes, so will soon be back to the way I raced her in the day, except for the wheels & saddle.


Thats the first r/w/b Ultra I've seen.


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah, it's kinda unique. Had concerns about a suspicious head/downtube weld, so sent it back and TR laid in a big fat fillet on 'warranty'. Got to choose the new paint so I went with the blingy team scheme at cost.....no problems since.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets see Toms Work.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

More pics of this one Timber Comp weekend, weather permitting. Decent condition


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

Is this the derailleur thread?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

dick said:


> Is this the derailleur thread?


Ok - bike pics. These are still pretty ghetto, but you can get the idea of the cowmoflage T-Comp.

The Biopace setup is funny. I can't figure out if the mechanic is an RBI graduate or whether the owner wanted the label to line up. A funny detail about the custom work is that, after going through the trouble with the paint, and matching pink/black bottles, the bike had yellow cages installed. It seems a weird place to be lazy. Anyway, if anyone has old pink Specialized cages, I want 'em.

I think the Dura Ace chain is a cool detail.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Ok - bike pics. cowmoflage T-Comp.


Dude you've been on quite the spending spree lately.....

I see your visit to nor-cal was fruitful 

very nice :thumbsup:

what size is that thing? :skep:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Dude you've been on quite the spending spree lately.....
> 
> I see your visit to nor-cal was fruitful
> 
> ...


This is from Long Island not NorCal. From the looks of it, I think it lived its life in a garage. It is an 18.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> This is from Long Island not NorCal. From the looks of it, I think it lived its life in a garage. It is an 18.


No wonder it lived in the garage. Are there any mountains in Long Island??

Looks sweet. :thumbsup:

At some point your going to have to show us that wall you're building


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> This is from Long Island not NorCal. From the looks of it, I think it lived its life in a garage. It is an 18.


hey btw.

What kind of 'bars are those?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Pretty spiffy, looks different enough to be good. Nice di...stem.

'guin


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> More pics of this one Timber Comp weekend, weather permitting. Decent condition
> 
> Nice, I think I saw it the other place it was


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats a cool one. Nice addition.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

bushpig said:


> the bike had yellow cages installed. It seems a weird place to be lazy.
> 
> Great looking bike- good find. It looks new, let me know when you go to sell the pedals!:thumbsup: Maybe they thought they'd match the cages to to the comp decals? I wouldn't think that would be the one part of the bike you'd decide to highlite...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> hey btw.
> 
> What kind of 'bars are those?


I'm not sure - looks like aluminum or maybe black chrome cro-mo.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ritchey decls needed for a restore....are they available or do you have someone make them?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Picked up FatMikeNYC's Timber Comp and did a couple tweaks and am digging it very much. I plan to swap the Turbo SLG (alloy rail) with a yellow Hinault Turbo, but that one is buried so this'll do.










Here are the scary slightly larger diameter alloy rails









Surprisingly ghetto fillets









and at the seat cluster too









The stem only d8 could love


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lovely bike. and wonderfull stem.   i am looking for something just like that.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

colker1 said:


> i am looking for something just like that.


i think we all are


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Where 'ya keepin' it?


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*based on the name of this thread...*

...i figured it would be the most appropriate place to post this:









TR was at a local pro night event last night here in CO (promoting project rwanda) where he auctioned off a "coffee bike".
_*...and i just realized i forgot to get a picture of it, or the funky wooden african bike either. d*mn. *_:madman:

mostly roadie heroes on stage (bob roll was cracking me up... that dude is _funny_), but alison dunlap and ned overend were there too. 

anyway, back to your regularly-scheduled programming.


----------



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

Done, added:
Suntour XC rollercam rear
Paul cantilever front, and Paul levers
Suntour XC Pro shifters
Precision CNC dear derailleur
Phil Hubs, Salsa wheel build
Suntour XC Pro bear pedals
Sugino Cranks

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrisney/sets/72157604096657710/


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mrisney said:


> Done, added:
> Suntour XC rollercam rear
> Paul cantilever front, and Paul levers
> Suntour XC Pro shifters
> ...


at no risk of blowing sunshine up you know where, I would say thats a very odd build. It looks like a blind guy picked out all the parts from a bike shop going out of business sale. Just my lame opinion.

And those arent XC Pro shifters. Those are from 1982. I think they called them power ratchets, but they really only had that one shifter then so not much use for a model name. If youre not going to use toe clips, put on some symetrical pedals.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> at no risk of blowing sunshine up you know where, I would say thats a very odd build. It looks like a blind guy picked out all the parts from a bike shop going out of business sale. Just my lame opinion.
> 
> And those arent XC Pro shifters. Those are from 1982. I think they called them power ratchets, but they really only had that one shifter then so not much use for a model name. If youre not going to use toe clips, put on some symetrical pedals.


Wow. "Blind guy" huh? Easy brother. Although the build is not what I would have done either....It was built the way the rider likes it. Do change the pedals though as the xcpros can be slippery when ridden on the underside without extra gription added. Those pins on the underside will meet your shins guaranteed. I guess when I show my Russ Pickket feather painted ritchey i'll get stoned too?:nono:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Wow. "Blind guy" huh? Easy brother. Although the build is not what I would have done either....It was built the way the rider likes it. Do change the pedals though as the xcpros can be slippery when ridden on the underside without extra gription added. Those pins on the underside will meet your shins guaranteed. I guess when I show my Russ Pickket feather painted ritchey i'll get stoned too?:nono:


yeah, I know. Kinda harsh. I probably shouldnt have commented.

I just see about 4 themes going on. Mix and match. High end and real low end parts, CNC parts, road parts, and parts dating from 1982 to 2008. A really short stem used on a bike with a short top tube. It just seems confused as someone else said. It looks like an attempt was made at building it with nice condition parts, but the conglomeration is odd. And since the attempt wasnt too build as original, the wrong decals dont matter either...

Anyhow, its just my opinion. And I realize the goal for everybody isnt to build something original or close to it. If the end result is a happy owner, then it's a successful project.


----------



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, I started off with the concept of XC Pro all the way, but couldn't find NOS cranks, Sugino are not bad at all, Phil Hubs are the best American made hubs IMO... what's your definition of low end ?? Most everything is well made, the shifters are my favorite, you can really fine tune and trim your gears.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mrisney said:


> Thanks, I started off with the concept of XC Pro all the way, but couldn't find NOS cranks, Sugino are not bad at all, Phil Hubs are the best American made hubs IMO... what's your definition of low end ?? Most everything is well made, the shifters are my favorite, you can really fine tune and trim your gears.


Well props to you for not getting bent out of shape at my comments. I was worried about that. Its an interesting and a clean build (nice condition) and I think most people like it. The low end i was referring to was the FD and the freewheel. I like those shifters too. Glad you like it and were able to take my rudish comments. I'll be nicer from now on.


----------



## mrisney (May 16, 2007)

Like I said this isn't a purist restoration. First off any time you repaint a bike ..poufff! the collectible/ value is gone.
Getting past that, I am not a fan of contemporary suspension tig welded oversized tubing monsters that are typically manufactured in China.

Obviously a Ritchey is a special bike in the history of Mountain Bike. I did deliberate it for some time.
Ultimately I appreciate the clean lines of a Ritchey, the sparseness of components.
certain elements capture that, Paul Cantilever brakes are very, very simple brakes, and that is what I enjoy most about this bike

simplicity. when I roll this bike out for a ride I smile every time I see it.

The shifting works well with the Precision CNC derailleur, the brakes, GREAT, and the wheels, with Phil Wood internal bearings, very, very smooth.
This is a bike that I will have the rest of my life, its not going back on eBay, 
I spent way more in parts than I would ever get for as a whole, I would
have to part out the bike if I had to try to reclaim cost ... Not interested in that.

Great frames, fun parts, but this is not a low digit serial Ritchey frame, this is for riding an original masterpiece 30-40 miles a week.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

It's already been seen, but figured I'd add my P-23 to the thread. Its been getting a few miles recently.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It's already been seen, but figured I'd add my P-23 to the thread. Its been getting a few miles recently.


great looking rig there, Rumpfy. Is she going to Keyesville?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A friend gave me some NOS Fisher FatTraxx tires, which was enough of an excuse for me to get my wife's 1982 one-owner Ritchey down from the rafters and assemble it.

About fifteen years ago I upgraded to Salsa bars and a Switchblade fork, and Dia-Compe brakes to replace the original Mafacs. This bike has less than 1000 miles on it, and still has the original TA crankset and Suntour drivetrain.

Wheels are original, Suzue bolt-on hubs and Araya 26 X 1.75 rims, built by Wheelsmith.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> A friend gave me some NOS Fisher FatTraxx tires, which was enough of an excuse for me to get my wife's 1982 one-owner Ritchey down from the rafters and assemble it.
> 
> About fifteen years ago I upgraded to Salsa bars and a Switchblade fork, and Dia-Compe brakes to replace the original Mafacs. This bike has less than 1000 miles on it, and still has the original TA crankset and Suntour drivetrain.
> 
> Wheels are original, Suzue bolt-on hubs and Araya 26 X 1.75 rims, built by Wheelsmith.


good lord thats a low# old wheelsmith label:eekster:


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*CK's MountainBike Rides Again!*

Sweet Repack Rider! Nice photography. I'll have my old MountainBike up there in Fairfax this weekend. The T/As and motorcycle levers went to the '35 Klunker (I'll have that, too.), but everything else is there, Mafacs, Suntour Mighties, Huret DuoPar, etc. I put some really old 2.5 Specialized Ground Controls on the old Phil-hubbed hoops. The skinwalls are falling apart, but they look cool. Can't wait for you to see it. I need pix of these two bikes together. I hope some other folks show up with some early rides. I imagine there will be some fine viewing for the vintage and retro heads.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*old, Old, OLD Ritcheys!*

BTW: I spoke with Vance at the Cupertino Bike Shop the other day. When he cleared out J.F. Scott's ranch after the murder he came across a dozen of Tom's first frames for MountainBikes. They never saw paint or anything. Vance told me he just completed one of them for display in the shop. He offered to let me take it to Fairfax this weekend, but I was just finishing mine, so... I'll ask him to post pics of the completed project. He also came across a bunch of slides from the 1980 bus trip to VVA's deal Reseda to the Sea. He says there are some real classics there. Lots of first-run MountainBikes on that trip. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooterendo said:


> BTW: I spoke with Vance at the Cupertino Bike Shop the other day. When he cleared out J.F. Scott's ranch after the murder he came across a dozen of Tom's first frames for MountainBikes. They never saw paint or anything. Vance told me he just completed one of them for display in the shop. He offered to let me take it to Fairfax this weekend, but I was just finishing mine, so... I'll ask him to post pics of the completed project. He also came across a bunch of slides from the 1980 bus trip to VVA's deal Reseda to the Sea. He says there are some real classics there. Lots of first-run MountainBikes on that trip. I'll keep you posted.


I'll be sure to get some photos of it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> A friend gave me some NOS Fisher FatTraxx tires, which was enough of an excuse for me to get my wife's 1982 one-owner Ritchey down from the rafters and assemble it.
> 
> About fifteen years ago I upgraded to Salsa bars and a Switchblade fork, and Dia-Compe brakes to replace the original Mafacs. This bike has less than 1000 miles on it, and still has the original TA crankset and Suntour drivetrain.
> 
> Wheels are original, Suzue bolt-on hubs and Araya 26 X 1.75 rims, built by Wheelsmith.


I'm not going to call that Switchblade fork an 'upgrade'. 

Do you have to original fork for it laying around?

Pretty bike. Its always good to horde.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> great looking rig there, Rumpfy. Is she going to Keyesville?


I did and rode it to victory...(and a crash).


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm not going to call that Switchblade fork an 'upgrade'.
> 
> Do you have to original fork for it laying around?


The original fork was a heavy, chrome-plated Tange. There was nothing special about it, or the original bars. I probably still have the Mafac brakes.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Charlie,

I really dig those tires! Is that one of the original Mountainbikes or were those decals added later?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Slimpee said:


> Charlie,
> 
> I really dig those tires! Is that one of the original Mountainbikes or were those decals added later?


The decals are original and have been on the bike since it was sold.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> The decals are original and have been on the bike since it was sold.


Niiiiiiiiiiice, I like!

How often do the early Mountain Bikes come up for sale?


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiice, I like!
> 
> How often do the early Mountain Bikes come up for sale?


Nice bike CK! Ritcheys of the same vintage as CK's rarely come up for sale.

Craig


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> I probably still have the Mafac brakes.


you got mail


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

CK - my wife rides a similar bike (and by rides I mean on her indoor trainer). Here is a pretty weak pic of her bike. It is a 1983 Everest. It looks like it was assembled after being built since the Deerhead parts are later than the bike - frame should be from 1983.

The original owner updated the shifers, seat and rear derailleur in 1986 and the cables and rear freewheel are way too new. One day I'll roll everything back to Deerhead. I'm responsible for the seat since my wife prefers this gel saddle to the original firm Avocet.

The frame is weird in that it has 24 inch wheels but an 18 inch seat tube. Consequently even though the standover is great for my wife the seat post exension looks kind of dumb.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

bushpig said:


> The frame is weird in that it has 24 inch wheels but an 18 inch seat tube. Consequently even though the standover is great for my wife the seat post exension looks kind of dumb.


Not weird at all. The 17 and 18 inch frames both came with 24" wheels in 1983 (according to the catalog). The 19 inch bike was the smallest frame to have 26" wheels.

https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1983/MountainBikes1983_15.jpg


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

hollister said:


> you got mail


Are you looking for a complete set?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Not weird at all. The 17 and 18 inch frames both came with 24" wheels in 1983 (according to the catalog). The 19 inch bike was the smallest frame to have 26" wheels.
> 
> https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1983/MountainBikes1983_15.jpg


I saw that very helpful catalog at your site. I think it is weird because you assume someone using a bike with 24 inch wheels is short, and consequently has short legs - so the 18 inch seattube is disproportionately long. All the other 24 inch wheeled mountain bikes I've seen are 16 and 17 inch.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I saw that very helpful catalog at your site. I think it is weird because you assume someone using a bike with 24 inch wheels is short, and consequently has short legs - so the 18 inch seattube is disproportionately long. All the other 24 inch wheeled mountain bikes I've seen are 16 and 17 inch.


18" back then was very small though since the road seatposts were basically what they were using causing them to be sized the same as you would a road bike. 18" is the equivalent to a 46cm road bike. Pretty tiny.

Deerhead came out in 83 so that should be right, right? Or maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice bikes,this is probly the only TR item I will ever have,not much TR stuff here in N.Z


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

very nice

i allways liked ritchey bikes, long before i knew that there where also some other frames/models that the P serie in teamcolors (i grew up 10miles from where Thomas Frischknecht lives)

my first Ritchey was my first Racing Bike, built up with parts that where laying around 
it was stolen after my third or forth race (#P21 031 from '94 or so, it was shop decoration in my first sponsor's shop)

after that i've had on or two swisscross

the only one i still have is my road logic (96 i think)
i love that bike i still ride it and it is my shop's decoration



















i have to search in my pictures for some more interessting things, there should be one or to nice shots from sharkistan ..... and i have to visit one or two guys for more stuff

sadly i dont have Race pics from Frischi's Bikes .... i've started taking pictures at races 2003 ....


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

gsed guet us! :thumbsup:


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

one of the last three Ritchey crossbikes that Frischknecht had before he changed to scott frames

built by TR custommade because frischi wanted to have the same riding position like on his mtbs










the fork is a swisscross fork from the serie because fork with the doubleplate crown was broken after one season CX by frischi










there where three of them and i know also the other two guys who bought one, maybe i can do some more pics someday

s


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

singlestoph said:


> one of the last three Ritchey crossbikes that Frischknecht had before he changed to scott frames
> 
> built by TR custommade because frischi wanted to have the same riding position like on his mtbs
> 
> ...


Neat stuff. I was in a bike shop the other day pickin up some bar tape and saw a really nice Columbine road bike. Started talking bikes with the owner and when he found out that I am into mountain bikes he ask if I have heard of a rider named Frischknecht. He had bought one of the cross bikes from him after chatting at one worlds one year. Sadly the guy has since sold the bike.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

singlestoph said:


> very nice
> 
> i allways liked ritchey bikes, long before i knew that there where also some other frames/models that the P serie in teamcolors (i grew up 10miles from where Thomas Frischknecht lives)
> 
> ...


I need a set of decals just like these. Anybody have any?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

singlestoph said:


>


That bike looks great!!!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

singlestoph said:


> one of the last three Ritchey crossbikes that Frischknecht had before he changed to scott frames
> 
> built by TR custommade because frischi wanted to have the same riding position like on his mtbs
> 
> ...


Very Cool! Any more pics of his mountain bikes?


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

found some more

theese pics are from the CX-race where thomas frischknecht is one of the organisers

there is also a team-race with prominent riders: people from politics, bikebiz ... together wit former pro riders ...

they seemed to have fun, some of them race not more than once a year , but they all had some fund and where talking about bikes and other things after the race

https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157603665070837/

ranking https://www.radquer.ch/de/resultate/559/Flüüger_Quer,_Dübendorf_Prominente.html



















Peter Frischknecht










together with Urs Gerig (trainer of Thomas as far as i know)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

singlestoph said:


> found some more
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157603665070837/
> 
> ranking https://www.radquer.ch/de/resultate/559/Flüüger_Quer,_Dübendorf_Prominente.html


great shots of Peter Frischknecht. Thanks for sharing. He was an awesome 'cross rider as well (both of them had lots of silver medals ) I'd love to meet that guy. Frischy is a good guy.

Keep 'em coming if you've got more.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

His helmet defines awesome. Old school bro!


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

they came all (the ex-pros) in their old yerseys but peter frischknecht had also shoes, cap. helmet ....

it was also interessting to see that he and urs gerig took their (ritchey-) bikes with them for the pictures, something that thomas also does 

theese guys are professionals in every sense

after the photoshooting at the finish i asked peter frischknecht if he could maybe wait that i can take a picture from him with his bike

he went a little bit beside the race track for that
i think he was on the way to the shower .... 

s


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Amazing bikes y`all! Not one Plexus yet?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

erol/frost said:


> Amazing bikes y`all! Not one Plexus yet?


Too new would be my guess why.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Just thought I'd add my latest resto to the "Official Ritchey Picture Post". You can find details of the bike build here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=414993&highlight=everest

Its a '92/'93 Everest, enjoy


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## Fillet Brazed Forever (May 11, 2008)

MrOrange said:


> Humbles me everytime I look at it.


That is the most pristine Ritchey I have ever seen! I had two just like it, but they are floating around the universe now. Who knows, yours could be one of them. Simply astounding!


----------



## ccpanel (Jul 17, 2008)

hey guys-wanting to 'eek' find a ritchey logic fork to fit my cannondale.. yeah.. flame on but really. i need a 1" steerer(is tehr anything else?) at least 160mm long-longer and i can thread/cut myself.
and FYI-this is a build for a 1991 M500 frame that has NEVER been ridden since out of the box. im loading up with ritchey gear since it was a stripped frame.

also-my 1988 MB-4 fork got smunched and i replaced it with an OEM ritchey logic pro-comp ultra freakisly light fork unpainted direct from ritchey. just a TOUCH over 1 pound... love it-want another one like it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Take out a 'wanted' ad in the classifieds. This thread isn't the right place for wanted posts.

Or try the 'trade only' thread...but make sure you have something to trade.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

If anyone is still reading this thread I could use a little assistance on something. I'm going to be sending my Ultra off to D&D for a respray and I need Rick to do something else to the frame as well. The person I got this frame from had the rear brake hanger/cable stop removed in favor of a v-brake only setup and I would like to get one put back on. I know Rick has painted all the Ritchey bikes since, well....forever, and I'm sure he knows what the proper hanger/cable stop looks like but I'd still like to provide him with a few up-close photos so I can get the correct one put back on. Can anyone oblige with some pix of theirs?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jack lantern said:


> If anyone is still reading this thread I could use a little assistance on something. I'm going to be sending my Ultra off to D&D for a respray and I need Rick to do something else to the frame as well. The person I got this frame from had the rear brake hanger/cable stop removed in favor of a v-brake only setup and I would like to get one put back on. I know Rick has painted all the Ritchey bikes since, well....forever, and I'm sure he knows what the proper hanger/cable stop looks like but I'd still like to provide him with a few up-close photos so I can get the correct one put back on. Can anyone oblige with some pix of theirs?


For you Sir.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> For you Sir.


Arrrr...that be a P-series mate. 

What I'm needin' is way more generic looking. Any rear cantilever equiped model lika Timberwolf, Ascent, Ultra, or the like will have it. Real basic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jack lantern said:


> Arrrr...that be a P-series mate.
> 
> What I'm needin' is way more generic looking. Any rear cantilever equiped model lika Timberwolf, Ascent, Ultra, or the like will have it. Real basic. :thumbsup:


Sh!t, don't got none of those.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My old Timberwolf


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ccpanel said:


> hey guys-wanting to 'eek' find a ritchey logic fork to fit my cannondale.. yeah.. flame on but really. i need a 1" steerer(is tehr anything else?) at least 160mm long-longer and i can thread/cut myself.
> and FYI-this is a build for a 1991 M500 frame that has NEVER been ridden since out of the box. im loading up with ritchey gear since it was a stripped frame.
> 
> also-my 1988 MB-4 fork got smunched and i replaced it with an OEM ritchey logic pro-comp ultra freakisly light fork unpainted direct from ritchey. just a TOUCH over 1 pound... love it-want another one like it.


typing the word "cannondale" in the Ritchey thread is grounds for termination. 

the scale you weighed the fork on must have been messed up.


----------



## rjgmtl (Aug 24, 2008)

1989 Super Comp. Bought new and it is in 95% excellent original with original equipment.

Can be seen at: http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=90155


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*1982 Ritchey serial number 2R019*

Hi all-

Here are some shots of my old '82 Ritchey which I have cherished for the last 25 years!

In the mid-80's I had the frame repainted with the original metallic grey color but without the Richey decals (I was paranoid about bike theft and liked the idea of an "anonymous" frame to deter rip-offs). A few years ago, the bullmoose bars were replated with electroless nickel, as the original finish had significant surface corrosion. A new paint job with original decals is now planned to complete the resto.

The bike came with Bulleye hubs but now has modified Hi-E hubs I believe these were early WTB offerings, predating their grease guard hubs. With the exception of the tires and brake pads, most all other components are either original or replaced with early eighties stuff. It still has the original TA cranks with double ring setup,which permits use of a sweet little Campy Record front derailleur.

I have lots of sweet memories on this bike, and hope to be riding it for another 25 years!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Here are some shots of my old '82 Ritchey which I have cherished for the last 25 years!
> 
> ...


You Sir, are the best kind of mountain bike owner. :thumbsup:

Talk about a bike thats lasted a life time! How many miles do you think you have on it?


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*old Ritchey*



> Talk about a bike thats lasted a life time! How many miles do you think you have on it?


I dunno. It was ridden extensively through the 80's and early 90's. Not so much lately (I am mostly a trail runner now).

To gauge mileage, the BB bearings were replaced twice, and were pretty well cooked each time. And this is the original saddle. I figure I got my money's worth out of that one!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Money's worth, definitely. What derailleurs does your bike have on it? I have a non-Ritchey MTB from the same era that I'm restoring (builder unknown) and for comparison it helps to know the spec on a bike with original parts.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Hi all-
> 
> Here are some shots of my old '82 Ritchey which I have cherished for the last 25 years!
> 
> ...


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

-Anomie- said:


> Money's worth, definitely. What derailleurs does your bike have on it? I have a non-Ritchey MTB from the same era that I'm restoring (builder unknown) and for comparison it helps to know the spec on a bike with original parts.


Front derailleur has always been Campy Super Record. It has a small stiff cage that works well with a double ring setup, maybe not so well with a wide-range triple setup.

The rear derailleur is Huret Duopar Eco, but I would not recommend it for offroad usage. The cage is somewhat flimsy. It shifts reasonably well when it is clean and lubricated, but unreliable in typical offroad conditions. I plan to deep six the Duopar soon and replace it with this beauty. Hopefully it shifts as good as it looks.








This is the long cage version since I am running a 34T big cog on the freewheel. The short cage version might work better for other setups.

A good place to go see appropriate components from early mt bikes is the old Ritchey catalogs. They are posted online at:
https://www.oldmountainbikes.com


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*a couple old ritchey shots*

while i'm scanning.....'86 and '88. edgemont ranch (durango).


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

surly357 said:


> while i'm scanning.....'86 and '88. edgemont ranch (durango).


Man, you need your own thread for all these. Great stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Finally got the proper fork for my P23, at least I think it's the proper one. Regarding the saddle...be kind. It's the only one I have laying around and I can admit it's fairly comfortable too.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice. I do love the gray on that P-23.

Can I be mean about that rear derailleur and cranks?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i love the grey. i love the bike. i want one...
can i be mean about that seatpost? 
you need a 130mm stem.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Can I be mean about that rear derailleur and cranks?


I'm old. It's my main ride and I need compact cranks for the Wasatch out here. I gave up hoping to find a set of period-correct Ritchey compact cranks. Do the the Cooks look familiar? The rear der is temp until I find a clean & tight D ) M735 SGS.

Seatpost is an old XT. I don't ask much of my seatposts, although an older Ritchey / Nitto in black wouldn't break my heart.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I did a job for this guy, and he said he knew me. He told me he bought a Ritchey MountainBike in 1983. That made him the third original Ritchey owner to tell me that in just the last week.

But he went one better. He pulled out a piece of paper in a plastic protective sleeve, and said, "Are these your initials?" Yep, he had my handwritten receipt from 1983, and his bike is on display at a store in San Rafael. I have removed his address from the receipt, because astonishingly enough, it's the same place where he now lives.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to buy an '83 MountainBike for $780 and tax!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mechagouki said:


> I want to buy an '83 MountainBike for $780 and tax!


You and how many others???


----------



## jparkco (Jan 23, 2010)

*A few Ritcheys*

First post...


----------



## jparkco (Jan 23, 2010)

*a few more...*

Road


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I ran across the receipt for my Ritchey recently - bought it in Feb '89 for $650 at the LLBean store in Freeport ME. I must have been reading too many bike magazines or just had winter fever to buy a bike in Maine in February...it was my first mtn bike, a blue "Outback" with yellow lettering, the bullmoose bars, biopace chainrings, rear u-brakes & really big brake levers. Added a yellow rear rack & a yellow snake-shaped bottle cage. Loved it. Gave it to someone who had no car so he could get to work, but might have to get it back now that he's driving.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

*Team Colors*



kb11 said:


> Heres a few P series, 1st is a '90 P23 tig, the one I ride most often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you go wrong with Red/White/Blue!!
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=525087&stc=1&d=1267809367


----------



## nubber (Jan 16, 2004)

Ritchey crankset NOS! Bidding ends soon - already got me a decent set of these:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120543463475&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Nice post!*



nubber said:


> Ritchey crankset NOS! Bidding ends soon - already got me a decent set of these:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120543463475&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Good thing this thread isn't titled My Random Ritchey Component Auctions on Ebay.

Time to go back to Retrobike.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is a poor pic of my current stash, it's not much but I figured I might as well point the thread back in the right direction. The blue complete bike is an 86 (or so) Timber Comp, all original-the light is useless, heavy, and ugly but it's been there since it was new and I figured it might as well stay. I need to clean the bike and put some of the parts back on, but it's all there and I love it although it's really too small for me. 

The red one is an early Ascent (I believe, it's tig and fillet, the frame is stamped '202'-nothing else). Ritchey 4130 tubing, chainstay brakes-but no 'Ascent' decal or evidence it was ever there. I bought the frame and fork for my girlfriend, I'm not going exactly period correct with it, but it will be close. All the components will eventually be black, I need to get them anodized via my employer.

Frames are an '88 or so Outback and an '84 or so Timber Comp. I bought them more out of curiosity than anything else......

I'll post some decent pics when the TC is cleaned up and put back together and the Ascent is all blacked out.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting. A lot of opportunity in that photo. Time to find a few donor bikes. I like the blue one with the useless but vintage light.....
T


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is one:


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

My Chicane and SwissCross
Cannot wait to find the right MTB


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ritcheys*

Very nice!! How about adding a Plexus to the stable.


----------



## andrez (Jan 26, 2010)

This is my P20, small size, hopefully my wife would riding it....







Cheers


----------



## nowhereman (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice one from Indonesia.
Is she bored yet?


----------



## andrez (Jan 26, 2010)

nowhereman said:


> Nice one from Indonesia.
> Is she bored yet?


Unfortunately not yet, bro......


----------



## NilsClimbing (Sep 9, 2008)

*Ritchey Fillets Rule*

My first Ritchey was a Fillet and here is my second: A Team P-23 in it's original colors, as it was and has been since I purchased her new in 1990. The location is above Reno Nevada on the Halo Trail; about 7:15pm on the 18th of April this 2010. What a bike.

The paint, frame, fork, seat post, stem, handlebar, brake levers and brakes are original. This bike has to be considered one of the greatest cross country mountain bikes of all time. This girl is still running strong and climbing as good as they get.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

'89 Ritchey Timber Comp :thumbsup: Great riding bike.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

*Fillet Brazed Ritcheys*

Awesome bikes!! I might as well add mine.


----------



## Frank Cannon (Jul 16, 2009)

8 pages and no P22 team?
Here's mine.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I really like that Timber Comp. 

(and the others too!!)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Frank Cannon said:


> 8 pages and no P22 team?
> Here's mine.


Classic Ritchey! Very nice....except the seat post and stem. It deserves better than that.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

This is the Ascent I've built for my girlfriend. It's an early one-no 'Ascent' decal, Ritchey tubing, frame number is '202'-nothing else. Filleted chainstays (odd for an Ascent?) and seat cluster, the original owner thought he got it in 1984, but that seems a bit early. I bought just the frame and fork, so I have no idea what was originally there for parts.

I'm still working on this one, the idea was to get it blacked out as much as possible, as soon as possible, so the parts are not intended to be period or even similar. I'll swap out the oddities as I find stuff that matches better. Bars are actually from a Stumpjumper (sorry!)-I spraypainted them black to see how it will look, proper paint will come later-I did the headset as well. Mostly it's XT M730 stuff, the front brakes are M700 as I had some black ones laying around. White industries front hub, mismatched wheelset, random pedals, LX rear derailleur, GT saddle that is horribly ugly but really comfy. I wanted to ditch the tires, but they match the frame paint and decals perfectly, and she likes the size and pattern for cruising dirt roads. 

Pics are not the best, my camera is old and doesn't like low light.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I ordered this bike in Fall 1981. I spoke to both Gary Fisher and Tom about the sizing. It was shipped to me in Bangkok, Thailand, arriving in March 1982. My first ride was from Bangkok to ChiangMai with the Thai Nat'l team in April 1982. In the 90's, I moved to Burma (Myanmar), where I lived for another 10 years.

Sadly, this bike was stolen from my house in Bangkok two years ago. The jerk who stole it was killed a week later in a motorbike accident, but he'd already sold the bike -- FOR $100!!! Unfortunately, I've never been able to track it down.

I loved that bike, and I'm still pissed off about losing it!

Frame #133. TA triple crank, phil wood hubs. MTM.

RIP.

Edit: Actually, it was Charles Kelly that spent the most time on the phone with me. It was a very personalized service in those early days!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

You win the award for best first post. Sorry about the bike though...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

But what a karma-death!

Sweet bike, sad story.....but maybe it is still out there??


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I know it went somewhere in Samut Songkram, but that's actually a huge territory. Basically a province. Sorta like saying it's in Kentucky, but with no well organized network of bike hounds to help track. Sigh.

Such is life. I had wonderful years with it, so I guess I shouldn't complain (so much). That photo was taken only a month or less before it was stolen. Wish I'd taken more, and better, photos of it. I mostly took photos FROM it.  

It's nice to see a few others posted here from that period. These were totally new things, at that time. When I joined the Thai Nat'l team for the ride, none had even heard of mountain bikes, so it was a real curiosity -- even more than I was for joining them.

Cheers!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, yeah. The "karma death". Exactly what many friends said at the time.

Still, I'd rather have purchased the bike back. He was just a guy with gambling debts. If he hadn't been killed, I think I could have gotten it. Details got to me too late. 

Karma is as karma does, eh?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great but sad story.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hopefully it will make its way back home. Are you still in Thailand?

Alternatively, good excuse to order another awesome bike


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Leicalad-

Jeez, I can really empathize with your loss of the bike. When you have ridden a nice bike like that for so many years, and it finally gets stolen, it is not just a violation of your personal property. It is also a violation on a deep emotional level, considering all the memories of great times that are tied up in the bike.

Almost like someone stealing your photo album with all your precious pictures of good times with friends and family. They toss the pictures in the trash and sell the album cover for a buck.

I have ridden a similar bike for as long as you have had yours, and you can bet I would be devastated if it were stolen. 

Hopefully your bike will turn up someday, unexpectedly.

-Brian


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Sigh. You nailed it exactly.

The comparison with the photo album made me double-wince, but just because it was spot on.

I'd carried that thing thru half a dozen countries. Not many things I've had longer, nor have been such an important part of life. 

Okay, enough maudlin tears.

I really liked seeing your bike in this thread. There's another that is also from that window. It was what made me sign up.

I no longer live in Thailand, but am back and forth from here (US) and there. I can't see ANY bike without a second scrutinizing look. My wife thinks I'm possessed.

She's right.

Anyway, enough. I hope some other really early versions are posted here. They were each a work of art at the time. A new concept still finding its form. Not many new bikes are as elegantly beautiful, at least IMHO. 

Thanks, guys. It's been therapeutic.


----------



## BushFire (Jun 9, 2010)

My Ritchey I'm uncertain exactly what it is I guess a Timber Comp maybe 1985. However after all of the research on this site and a few others the components combined dont quite stack up to any particular bike eg wheels Wolber's perhaps added later. I bought it from a former BMX Pro Mike Poulson from Utah who claimed it was given to him free not sure.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

My experience is limited, but these early TRs were all basically MTM (made to measure), and the buyer had a list of options that were available. I chose Phil Wood hubs, but I remember there were several other choices.

That doesn't tell you if these were original or not, but I'd say your bike looks really good.

Really good.

Wanna sell it? (Okay, I apologize. Bad form here, eh?)


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

LeicaLad said:


> Wanna sell it? (Okay, I apologize. Bad form here, eh?)


Extremely bad form. The appropriate method is through 'private messaging' (PM).


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, that would be great if LeicaLad got this to replace his missing one!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thus, my utterly shameless use of the thread to beg for ANYONE to sell me an early Ritchey bike.

No shame, whatsoever!

call me direct, call me collect, but call me today!!! (as the old song goes...)

Yea!!!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

*1981 Price List*

I found my documents. I have price lists, my final invoice, the shipping manifest, etc.

Here is the price list. If there is interest, I'll post some of the other documents, too.




























Cheers.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

LeicaLad said:


> I found my documents. I have price lists, my final invoice, the shipping manifest, etc.
> 
> Here is the price list. If there is interest, I'll post some of the other documents, too.
> 
> [.


Thanks for taking the time. Yes, please post documentation you have....

I sure apreciate it,
T


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

*More 1981-1982 documents*

The bike was ordered in September. I had multiple phone calls, mostly with Charles, but one with Tom. It was finished by Feb 1982. Letter and final invoice.



















It's worth noting that I had owned 4 cars by that point in my life... and this bike cost more than twice what any one of those cars did.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

LeicaLad said:


>


I wanted to bring the bike back onto this page  Man, there is something I really I love about mtbs with racks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

*Early 85 Commando*

Early 85, note the silver parts build. Bike was bought new in 1986 from Kauai Bicycles in Hawaii.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Something seems weird. I'm getting error msgs, and this post is way back in placement. On my browser, it comes up as post #31.

Nice looker. I went to Univ of Hawaii at Manoa. Didn't remember such a nice bike shop over on Kauai.

Owen



shawnw said:


> Early 85, note the silver parts build. Bike was bought new in 1986 from Kauai Bicycles in Hawaii.
> View attachment 550609
> 
> 
> View attachment 550608


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Something is weird, it comes up as #397 for me? Anyway, the shop is still there, kauaicycle.com their logo is still the same. The bike was in Kauai for 5 yrs. then Mill Valley Ca.


----------



## goodbike (Jun 21, 2010)

*Handmade Ritchey Mtn Bike with original components*

This Ritchey was handmade by Tom Ritchey in the mid-1980s. It's in pretty good condition and includes all original components, and I'm getting ready to sell it. Here's a photo set with detailed pictures of the bike: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624094674509/


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Damn sexy...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Z-Man said:


> Damn sexy...


Come on R, you know it's to big for ya...Me on the other hand....
Shazam.....
Ok, I bet you could probably make it fit...

MMMM mmmm


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

my favorite pic of tom is the full-size standup they used, when he was a noshow for his induction into the mountainbike hall of fame. anyone have a copy?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Come on R, you know it's to big for ya...Me on the other hand....
> Shazam.....
> Ok, I bet you could probably make it fit...
> 
> MMMM mmmm


 I'd try, but nothing fits like the 20" TC...
...and if I come home with another bike the wife will have a conniption.

The TC we traded is the only bike the wife actually commented on as looking nice. I don't think she likes my new 29er....


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

*RItchey Commando*

This is my Commando. Click any pic to see full size.
http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2008/10/ritchey-commando-circa-1987-deore-xt.html


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Does original Ritchey paint (Imron) have a clearcoat over the top?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

deluxe said:


> This is my Commando. Click any pic to see full size.
> http://blogericious.blogspot.com/2008/10/ritchey-commando-circa-1987-deore-xt.html


Great looking bike:

View attachment 552517


While we are on the Ritchey topic. Anybody local pick up this beautiful ride off the bay this morning?

View attachment 552522


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm pretty certain mine did.


----------



## deluxe (Aug 16, 2004)

*Commando paint*

Pretty sure mine has a clearcoat.


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

If the decals are clear coated than the obvious answer is yes. Multi colored paint is usually clear coated since all of the colors can't be applied "wet", which leaves a dry to the touch feel where the colors are blended. Imron itself does not require clear, although applying a couple of coats brings out the depth in the paint.

Edited to add - Imron with no clear is smooth, but will show a slight texture if you look at it closely from the side with light reflecting off of it. Clear "flows" better and doesn't have this characteristic. 

jb


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

SHADES said:


> If the decals are clear coated than the obvious answer is yes. Multi colored paint is usually clear coated since all of the colors can't be applied "wet", which leaves a dry to the touch feel where the colors are blended. Imron itself does not require clear, although applying a couple of coats brings out the depth in the paint.
> 
> Edited to add - Imron with no clear is smooth, but will show a slight texture if you look at it closely from the side with light reflecting off of it. Clear "flows" better and doesn't have this characteristic.
> 
> jb


Thank You!, it appears my frame may not be clear coated as the stickers have no clear. This is most likely a 87 Ascent , strangely the Ritchey and model decals are removed. I wanted to touch up the scratches and then spay clear over the whole thing after using a fine sandpaper. I did this to a Miyata and it really masks the touch up well and shines things up.


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

swisscross said:


> My Chicane and SwissCross
> Cannot wait to find the right MTB


My wife thinks I have issues.
Added another SwissCross to the family.


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

*1st production year Ritchey?*

I'm not sure of the year but this bike I was told that this is a 1st year of production bike serial #2R152. It is 100% original, lived it's life in Crested Butte. The bike was handed to me from the original owner, who had it custom built for him.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Please try again,
The pics didn't take and this is going to be good.....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Original owner was a long legged son of a gun


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> Original owner was a long legged son of a gun


Maybe thats why I like old Ritchey's, those old large designed frames are sweet for the tall people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Tall or not, I would find a way to ride this bike. Very nice, and soo original...even the tires.:thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I can see CK looking that thing over after final assembly and declaring:

"I think were gonna call that thing there a unicrown fork"

And so it was.......


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Fred Smedley said:


> Does original Ritchey paint (Imron) have a clearcoat over the top?


Ritchey paint jobs were cleared coated and the decals went over the clear. It wasn't until 2000 or so that he started to have his decals clear coated.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Sibling Reunion*

Slightly different # in the1R0151,Fork+.Saddles variation too..+I'm guessing at what looks like a Campi seatpot(could be wrong)
Thanx Tim, for pointing me here, I'm all misty eyed on the 2 pieces of a old puzzle matching up.
Guesswork:
A run of Big bikes for quota -sales expectations?

Oh yeah, being a TR pic thread, last photo is a few months ago above Pacifica, Ric Bennett(Salada Beach Cafe) Tom Sullivan(Amsterdam Bikes) TR, Jay Ritchey, Santa Cruz Betty Joe Bialaski


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

gunnirider said:


> I'm not sure of the year but this bike I was told that this is a 1st year of production bike serial #2R152. It is 100% original, lived it's life in Crested Butte. The bike was handed to me from the original owner, who had it custom built for him.


cool bike. Not first year, it's probably an 80 or 81. Also the fork is not original. The Unicrown (named by Tom I think) came out in late '83-84.

Those early bikes were sized like road bikes. In other words, back then you rode a ~3" bigger frame than you would today.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

ssulljm said:


> Oh yeah, being a TR pic thread, last photo is a few months ago above Pacifica, Ric Bennett(Salada Beach Cafe) Tom Sullivan(Amsterdam Bikes) TR, Jay Ritchey, Santa Cruz Betty Joe Bialaski


A few months ago! That mustache and hairdo look more old school than the bike! :lol:
I thought it was a 25 year old picture!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

That frame has the double crown fork that was on mine. I think it was the 1R designation. My frame was #133, but didn't have the 1R mark. But I believe that it was in this cohort. Slight changes, but yours is the closest I've seen. Fabulous looking! Thanks for posting the photos!

Owen


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> cool bike. Not first year, it's probably an 80 or 81. Also the fork is not original. The Unicrown (named by Tom I think) came out in late '83-84.
> 
> Those early bikes were sized like road bikes. In other words, back then you rode a ~3" bigger frame than you would today.


So I asked more questions about the bike and found out that it's an '83, so I guess that explains the fork being unicrown. So for an '83 it's 100% original, down to the tires.

The downtube stickers were removed when the bike was purchased, was told it would "show off the welds better"

The owner has fallen on tough times, so I've been tasked with cleaning it up and getting it ready to sell.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> cool bike. Not first year, it's probably an 80 or 81. Also the fork is not original. *The Unicrown (named by Tom I think) came out in late '83-84. *
> 
> Those early bikes were sized like road bikes. In other words, back then you rode a ~3" bigger frame than you would today.


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=336263&highlight=unicrown

Tom was initially very skeptical of the UniCrown fork (BTW, I named that item, and had anticipated using a unicorn for a logo.), because bending the top of the fork blade and then cutting a clean miter on it had turned out to be a challenging problem. I'm not sure of the details, because that was Tom's domain.

Although BMX forks had used a UniCrown style, Charlie Cunningham's first design was just the crown, and the unbent blades were then brazed into it. It was neat looking, but it included several steps that were eliminated by the UniCrown, which attached the blades directly to the steerer.

We bought Tange socket forks as soon as they came on the market, and also used the clunky, heavy Tange plated forks.with the fake Ritchey crown. That was the fork I ditched from my wife's bike.

After reading this thread a while back, I have attributed the name Unicrown to CK
T


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

*New family member*



swisscross said:


> My wife thinks I have issues.
> Added another SwissCross to the family.


Even though it's a beauty, keep it out of the family group photos. That should help with the wife.


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I sometimes think that more Ritchey's were sold overseas then right here in the USA...this one is Dutch if memory serves me.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

*Ritchey 1998 Plexus*

Little risky posting being a 1998, but here we go. I'm the original owner. It was ordered with custom color and came with Ritchey spec package. The only thing I added was a Steelman stem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

*Magura Cork filled grips*



ssmike said:


> No, he's putting this up here with the hope that someone will post their Ritchey and say they were thinking about selling....the Rumpfy pounce  .
> 
> My 83/84 Team Comp. Originally piloted by the man himself.


Amazing bike!!
Do you have a connection for those Magura cork filled grips?


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

my 88 super comp with Olympian Don Myrah


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You should pay me for the use of that pic.


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You should pay me for the use of that pic.


Check is in the mail.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

snowjnky said:


> Check is in the mail.


Score!


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*still waiting,,,,,,,*

no one has come up with my favorite tom ritchey picture. the lifesize stand-up they used when he didn't show for his mtn bike hall of fame induction. and everyone said they liked the cardboard version so much more.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Favorite bike (of my own) needs to go in my favorite VRC thread:










It's a rider....
T


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice Stem Aemmer : )




and bike.


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*favorite? & look in the bushes???*

Wow T,

I should have gotten more from you before I boxed it up and sent it north! Had I known it would become your favorite... I would have snagged your Ibis and something else... I've been had by the smooth-dealing FedEx man! All the same, it looks great and I'm glad you're loving it!

Hey T (and all other fans of T.R.),

As I was enjoying the pics in this thread I happened onto something that caught my eye and has left me intrigued. Check out the pic that I grabbed from ssulljm's post back on 7-8-2010, look past T.R.'s handlebar 'stache, there in the bushes beyond his rear wheel, it's painted up Ritchey red, white, and blue but it's a Softride (floating TT) frame with a Flex-stem. Did Tom ever do such a thing, a floating TT tri-style frame? It's bizarre  Clearly it's intended for trail use with the Flex-stem up front and the knobby tires.

Any Ritchey experts care to weigh on this one?

Thanks!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I think it's Sullivan's so it must be a Ritchey


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes, Ritchey made the 'Lite-Beam'.

Breezer and Otis Guy also making bikes of similar design.

The one in that picture is Sullys.
http://oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=S007


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Rumpfy!

Here's another one for you... how many "Lite-Beam" frames did Ritchey make?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Frankenstem*

That's a JP Morgen "Frankenstem" on my bike... The red-white-blue were our team bike color scheme for awhile...
We had the option of riding the beam bikes for training + or racing.....A couple of us were experiencing back spasms, and training long miles on the Softride's was a good way to not jack our back's. 
Here's another of my Lite Beams...it was originally's TR's personal bike w 26 wheels(Now don't jump all over my balls for this) I had him braze on 700c wheel brake bosses to allow me a slicier trail ride....

http://oldmountainbikes.com/cgi-bin/bikes.cgi?bike=none(4)

As far as how many Lite Beams TR made....not sure. Have asked KY from Ritchey Design, he guessed approx 50, but was very clear on this being just a guess...



neo_pop_71 said:


> Hey T (and all other fans of T.R.),
> 
> As I was enjoying the pics in this thread I happened onto something that caught my eye and has left me intrigued. Check out the pic that I grabbed from ssulljm's post back on 7-8-2010, look past T.R.'s handlebar 'stache, there in the bushes beyond his rear wheel, it's painted up Ritchey red, white, and blue but it's a Softride (floating TT) frame with a Flex-stem. Did Tom ever do such a thing, a floating TT tri-style frame? It's bizarre  Clearly it's intended for trail use with the Flex-stem up front and the knobby tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sully,
What kind of tire clearance do you have on that thing?
It's a cool ride.

J


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Clearance*

Plenty


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

crconsulting said:


> Nice Stem Aemmer : )
> 
> and bike.


" And the patient shall inherit the earth..."
_Psalms 37:11 (slightly misquoted)_


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks like you could fit some 38's in there. So is the cork crown modified or is that a 700c fork?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*The fork pictured is the original*



jeff said:


> It looks like you could fit some 38's in there. So is the cork crown modified or is that a 700c fork?


The fork pictured is the original +came with 26' canti brake bosses, only mod was done by TR in brazing 700c canti bosses as per my request.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Any info on these?!?!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Aside from it not being a Ritchey?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That'd be a start. It is from a Hungarian site and supposedly old stock. I assumed just a sticker, but anyone knows about Euro licensing funny business, it would be here!

http://www.matuzmaster.hu/mtb-vazak/


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

excuse the mess (i was transfered and had to load the folks basement up when i rented the house out) back for christmas and dug some of the ritcheys out. i left a few nicer ones down at the LBS that i will try and get some pics of this week.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

The "better" ones are at the LBS???

Wow.

This is in D.C.???


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

A couple more. the green brazed bike (non fenders) has a neat back story... bought it off a guy who worked at the Syncros factory when he got this bike... he couldnt afford the cranks of forks but he put on syncros bars / bar ends / stem / seat post / proto-type syncros head set. the fender bike is a match to the light blue one i posted earlier ( got those two bikes off a couple (cops) who lived in Whistler and bought them up there in the 80's... very low use)......... more to come when i get down to the lbs (those were old pics i took with the BB)


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Great Ritchey Interview*

Hey, you guys should check out Chris Kostman's interview of Tom Ritchey on the Rough Riders site. Good stuff!

http://www.xo-1.org/2011/01/tom-ritchey-in-his-own-words.html


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Guitar Ted said:


> Hey, you guys should check out Chris Kostman's interview of Tom Ritchey on the Rough Riders site. Good stuff!
> 
> http://www.xo-1.org/2011/01/tom-ritchey-in-his-own-words.html


Great article. EL you gotta link this to your site please.....


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought this new, custom ordered, in 1984, IIRC. It's a Commando, but I hate camo, so Tom painted it Dupont Imron eggshell blue, which is pretty white. Only original component is the saddle.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

See post below


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's an '86 I just picked up from one the VRC regulars


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Holy hive full scooder...you capturing a market?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Holy hive full scooder...you capturing a market?


With one more, a red one at that, to go!


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

*1983 Ritchey Competition*

Here's a few pics of my 1983 Ritchey Competition. Fenders 'cause I'm in British Columbia Canada and it tends to rain here.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow. That is a beaut. Whats the serial number?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Man! Agreed, that is a superb bike! I am digging the maroon housing.


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks sn# is 7192.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful bike.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Very nice are the lugs faux or real?


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

lugs are faux. thanks for asking


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cool indeed. Original jade green paint?
Glad to see its still being ridden.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Holy hive full scooder...you capturing a market?


Nope. Seems the last one I just picked up had damage that wasn't revealed at all in the auction. And I'm pretty pissed off about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

scooderdude said:


> Nope. Seems the last one I just picked up had damage that wasn't revealed at all in the auction. And I'm pretty pissed off about it.


Note, it wasn't the Commando.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Damage that you consider to be damage or ride and usage patina? If you think it's really that bad why don't you just return it then?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> Damage that you consider to be damage or real damage?


what does that mean?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess that is sort of the question---what kind of damage, and how bad?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

The better question is: 

Why did the seller subject the buyer with this predicament in the first place when the condition of the bike was easily seen and described?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Could you describe it here?


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

shawnw said:


> Note, it wasn't the Commando.


True that! The Commando is awesome. Plus the seller is a stand up guy. I trust him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Beautiful Competition. Love it.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I guess that is sort of the question---what kind of damage, and how bad?


Stuff like this:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ouch. I hope that is surface and not a really dug-in chew. 

Still, I'd rather have some chain suck hiding behind chainrings than dents on the TT that would be always in my eye while riding. Sucks if it was misrepresented though, of course.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Sucks if it was misrepresented though, of course.


Right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

scooderdude said:


> Stuff like this:


Sell it to me half price, or send it back


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

With all due appreciation to The Ritcheys we share on this 'official" thread....
This discussion is ready for it's own thread somewhere else . . .

I am a Ritchey geek who reads this thread beginning to end every couple of months just to appreciate all your bikes and your comments.
Respectfully,
T


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> With all due appreciation to The Ritcheys we share on this 'official" thread....
> This discussion is ready for it's own thread somewhere else . . .
> 
> I am a Ritchey geek who reads this thread beginning to end every couple of months just to appreciate all your bikes and your comments.
> ...


I was gonna say the same. New thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

3rd'ed. New thread. Get the popcorn!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Finally*

OK. They aren't period correct tires but I did manage to land some Specialized. So this is the first post of my 85 Timberwolf with extra braze ons. No peanut gallery remarks thank you.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

But......but.......the saddle.

Now I'll go back to eating my peanuts.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Fine. Very fine. 

I presume this is a refinish? Who did the paint?


----------



## Klunker-Kid (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice. Nearly everything in this thread is amazing.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Paint was done by Bicycle Specialties a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

*Ritchey Soft Tail*

Latest addition to the Ritchey family. Its an early 96 ST.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Please return this thread to its proper place in the VRC forum.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Is that strange? No wonder I couldn't find it.

VRC, please!


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Time to test this thread and make sure it's still working.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

An important thread! Especially for someone still hunting for an "R" frame w/ biplane fork in 21" or 22"... 

Anyone???


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Time to test this thread and make sure it's still working.


did you earn that jersey?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> did you earn that jersey?


Ha! if that was me, I'd be working as a bike model


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Even though it has its own thread, I suppose I should add this here too:

1982 Ritchey McKinley, restored to original spec.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Wasn't watching the bigger thread, so might have missed it. Thanks!

Great, truly great, refurb!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

So, what's the story with early early Ritchey road bikes? Cool details. How long was he building lugged roadies?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Pretty much all through the 70's, including a few as he moved more exclusively into MTB frames. Lusted after, although not as much as (some of us) lust after those early MTBs.

I'd call this a good score if it fits. TR's brazing was always considered excellent. This frame shows some nice touches. 

Can you/anyone put a year guestimate on it?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

This one is supposed to be '70-'71, but built up in '73-'73. 

Indeed--lots of nice touches. Great shaping on the lugs and the circular cut outs are cute.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This Mountainbikes catalog puts TR at 23 yo in 1981.

https://www.oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1981/MountainBikes1981_02-03.jpg

Doing some quick math, that makes TR 13 years old in 1971. Certainly this must be one of the first frames he made.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

yo-Nate-y said:


> This one is supposed to be '70-'71, but built up in '73-'73.


So he was about 14-15 yrs old when he built it !!??

A highly motivated young teen for sure.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The TR cutout does look a little adolescent, doesn't it?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

nightshade_rider said:


> So he was about 14-15 yrs old when he built it !!??
> 
> A highly motivated young teen for sure.


"Tom Ritchey began building bicycle frames at the young age of 15. During his senior year of high school he had progressed to building 200-250 frames. He continued building at the rate of about 250 frames per year until 1980 when he moved into mountain bike frame construction. By 1980, with approximately 1,500 road frames under his belt, Tom quickly became the number one builder of hand-built mountain bike frames."

http://www.oldmountainbikes.com/ritchey/


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

First, I question the dating of that frame. The fastback stays, etc.

*BUT*, TR got his first welding kit at 14 and starting building frames at 15. By 18, he was building more than 250 frames per year.

Highly motivated would be an under-statement.

I'd still say this is a nice looking frame. Anybody wanna guess what it will bring?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe its just me, but the thought of handing _my_ young teen son a welding kit is more than a little scary.

So, did TR aprentice with any one, or just teach himself?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

LeicaLad said:


> First, I question the dating of that frame. The fastback stays, etc.


This one is supposed to be #3 and looks sort of fastback-y:


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah. I've seen that. Photo doesn't allow for better viewing of the details. I fully concede that I simply don't know. I'm just a fan. The man was precocious, and had the reputation for fine work from even his earliest frames.

But, if this is #3, then we can surely agree that the frame of the OP is not from 1970-71, yes?

I'm just glad it isn't my size! ! !


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

LeicaLad said:


> I'm just glad it isn't my size! ! !


x20


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's my latest rider, a '88 SuperComp. I picked this up as a complete bike over a year ago, and finally got around to stripping and rebuilding it more to my liking with an incorrect mix of M730/732/735 bits. I've now ridden it twice in Santa Cruz in as many weeks. It's a super single track machine.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Figured I'd bring back another good thread.

As purchased.









As finished.









As ridden!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Figured I'd bring back another good thread.
> 
> As purchased.
> 
> ...


Nice bike!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: How's she ride? or should I say he?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice bike ER. A true collector. Rare and desireable even for this thread. I always like the fact that you ride your projects.......


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Good idea Aemmer! I'm gonna go out now and ghost-jump all of my Ritchey's.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So what makes it a Team edition?

Nice ride BTW.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Good idea Aemmer! I'm gonna go out now and ghost-jump all of my Ritchey's.


Noooooooooooh.... :eekster::eekster::eekster:
Ride with moderation ........Please.... Use, don't abuse......
Pretty sure if you abuse a vintage Ritchey you get like seven years bad Craigslist luck. 

Jeff, check out the welds on ER's. By the time the P series were in play, things were getting a little more tiged.... Exception was the Team models. (I am sure there are exceptions to this rule).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: How's she ride? or should I say he?


Rides pretty much like my P-23...which is to say pretty durn good!



Aemmer said:


> Nice bike ER. A true collector. Rare and desireable even for this thread. I always like the fact that you ride your projects.......


Aww, thanks buddy.



jeff said:


> So what makes it a Team edition?
> Nice ride BTW.


What Aemmer said. Fillet brazed version of the tig welded P-23.



Aemmer said:


> Noooooooooooh.... :eekster::eekster::eekster:
> Ride with moderation ........Please.... Use, don't abuse......
> Pretty sure if you abuse a vintage Ritchey you get like seven years bad Craigslist luck.


Weeeell....I laid it down pretty good on its second time out. I might not ghost jump this one...but I won't be a ***** about it like some people *cough*dc*cough*cough*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty bike, Rumpf. I like that seafoam Potts-esque color. As I think I said before, looks like this one fits a little better than the other. 

These P-23s ride really nice. The Logic fork is a little fatter than the ave fork at the dropouts too which I think helps things out a bit. I need to get mine all finalized and back on the trails.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Pretty bike, Rumpf. I like that seafoam Potts-esque color. As I think I said before, looks like this one fits a little better than the other.
> 
> These P-23s ride really nice. The Logic fork is a little fatter than the ave fork at the dropouts too which I think helps things out a bit. I need to get mine all finalized and back on the trails.


Thanks buddy. Definitely a better fit. The post was nearly maxed on the other one.

To be honest, I didn't notice much of a different in ride on this one over my tig'ed P-23, fork too.

I didn't know yours was apart. The red one right? Did it never make it back together after the drop bar experiment?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks buddy. Definitely a better fit. The post was nearly maxed on the other one.
> 
> To be honest, I didn't notice much of a different in ride on this one over my tig'ed P-23, fork too.
> 
> I didn't know yours was apart. The red one right? Did it never make it back together after the drop bar experiment?


Yeah, it did, but I've got some new stuff to go on like those team wheels and stem I got from Clark Natwick.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

jeff said:


> So what makes it a Team edition?
> 
> Nice ride BTW.


FYI: The P-23 Team is fillet brazed but the Ritchey racing team used tig'd P-23's


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> FYI: The P-23 Team is fillet brazed but the Ritchey racing team used tig'd P-23's


I think that was more the case on the P-21s and P-20s.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not sure if I shared these ever....speaking of team bikes.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Yesterday was a great day for a ride....



















I may have posted the Timber Comp (blue) in this thread earlier, it's an '85, as best I can tell. The red one is a very early (20", serial number 202) Ascent, it came as a frame and fork, so I had no parts to ID the exact year. I built it with mostly 87/88 era parts. The TC is nearly all original, I'm the second owner.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes, those are the bikes used by the Ritchey Racing Team.  Team bikes but tig'd, oh so confusing  Just wait till you try to figure out Ritchey serial #'s :madman: Remember Marin Co is near Humbolt Co :cornut:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Not sure if I shared these ever....speaking of team bikes.


Those are pure sex. damm...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Shogun700 said:


> Yesterday was a great day for a ride....


Love that hay bail pic!

Ken, yeah for sure they were TIG'd on the later P bikes (slightly lighter), but I'm pretty sure the '89, '90 and 91 bikes were brazed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Those are pure sex. damm...


Ya, I wanted to take them home with me. I like how the red/white/blue paint is so different on each.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love that hay bail pic!


Thanks-wish I had taken a moment to turn the bikes around though.....


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Love that hay bail pic!
> 
> Ken, yeah for sure they were TIG'd on the later P bikes (slightly lighter), but I'm pretty sure the '89, '90 and 91 bikes were brazed.


I've have yet to see a race team bike fillet brazed, but who know's, here's Ruthies '91 tig'd


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks like I asked a good question. I always thought tig for Team bikes also. So maybe a Team bike for the consumer?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

And then you could have a non Team Fillet brazed P-23


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's Don Myrahs '90 P-23 Team, looks to be fillet brazed


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I've have yet to see a race team bike fillet brazed, but who know's, here's Ruthies '91 tig'd


Great pic. I was just talking with Ruthie today (but not about this), she just got inducted into the US Bicycling HOF. That's actually a 92 bike (note the rainbow stripes) and would be a P-21.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Refurbed Annapurna - Just need decals


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Good for you BP. What is your guesstimate on year made? Did you paint or powder?



bushpig said:


> Refurbed Annapurna - Just need decals


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I am pretty sure that the bike is an 1985. It was a shame to repaint it but the frame needed serious work. It was Rocky Mountain branded (RM logo on the seat tube) and had a lot of the original parts. It came with Deer Head and 6206 cranks. In 1985 Rocky sold a lot of Ritchey's production in Canada as Tom was still building up his US distribution.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I am pretty sure that the bike is an 1985. It was a shame to repaint it but the frame needed serious work. It was Rocky Mountain branded (RM logo on the seat tube) and had a lot of the original parts. It came with Deer Head and 6206 cranks. In 1985 Rocky sold a lot of Ritchey's production in Canada as Tom was still building up his US distribution.


This one's from 85 as well. A first-year, Canada-bought Japanese Ascent.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

bushpig said:


> I am pretty sure that the bike is an 1985. It was a shame to repaint it but the frame needed serious work. It was Rocky Mountain branded (RM logo on the seat tube) and had a lot of the original parts. It came with Deer Head and 6206 cranks. In 1985 Rocky sold a lot of Ritchey's production in Canada as Tom was still building up his US distribution.


I thought that was just the Japanese built bikes? Did they sell the bikes actually built by Tom too?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

They sold the Japanese bikes (including the Canada only models) in addition to the full line of Tom built bikes. After Tom went out on his own full time (after having worked with Fisher previously) he didn't really have a distribution system set up in the US. Rocky really helped him get started. The major bike shops in Edmonton had rows and rows of fillet brazed Ritcheys when I was there in the mid-80s.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

That Annapurna is going to be sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I really need one of those.

After TR left Mountainbikes, it was Grayson Bain and the other 
RockyMountain guys that enabled Ritchey to relaunch his bike
line by ordering enough bikes. The Canada only bikes were basically
Ascent's with different specs and the Cannapurna, no fake lug's,
the real deal  They also sold many of Tom's Fillet brazed bikes.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks, that`s great to know...I didn`t realize they imported the fillet brazed bikes in those kind of numbers. Gives me a little more hope of actually finding one!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

MERK26 said:


> Thanks, that`s great to know...I didn`t realize they imported the fillet brazed bikes in those kind of numbers. Gives me a little more hope of actually finding one!


Pedlar, Duke's and - I think - Bikenergy in Toronto sold a bunch of them too. By the time I got to Bikenergy (c. 1988) they were fully committed to RoMo and I don't recall any Ritcheys on the floor.

My 2nd decent MTB was a lugged Ritchey with 6 spd indexed Deore bought from Pedlar in 1987. It was a burgundy made for Canada special very similar to the one above.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

mainlyfats said:


> My 2nd decent MTB was a lugged Ritchey with 6 spd indexed Deore bought from Pedlar in 1987. It was a burgundy made for Canada special very similar to the one above.


Thanks. I have seen quite a few of the lugged bikes, and I recently talked to a guy that is still riding his (bought brand new) though it has little in the way of original components. I was surprised to learn he had bought it in 87. I thought it was probably an 84, but he knew exactly when it was purchased. When he found out I was interested, he went home and got the brochure/spec sheet and original receipt for me... how cool is that!? :thumbsup: 
Sure enough, an 87 model that was based on the 84 bike, but "modified to become part of the Ritchey tradition but at an economical price"  Pretty interesting...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

MERK26 said:


> Thanks. I have seen quite a few of the lugged bikes, and I recently talked to a guy that is still riding his (bought brand new) though it has little in the way of original components. I was surprised to learn he had bought it in 87. I thought it was probably an 84, but he knew exactly when it was purchased. When he found out I was interested, he went home and got the brochure/spec sheet and original receipt for me... how cool is that!? :thumbsup:
> Sure enough, an 87 model that was based on the 84 bike, but "modified to become part of the Ritchey tradition but at an economical price"  Pretty interesting...


It would be cool to get that brochure copied and forwarded to EL so he can post it up on Oldmountainbikes


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Annapurna, pig. I like the white. What's the SN on that one?

Here's 1A4 for the thread:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The paint looks better in person since it has some pearl clear coat. Serial is 9A4!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

On my way to take a MTB ride I ran across the "Dinosaurs" road ride. Here are Joe Breeze, and Tom Ritchey, left and right.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

GREAT photo. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Cool pic. Fill us in on Bob LeMond. It isn`t Gregs father is it?


----------



## skush (Jan 15, 2011)

My '93 P-21 original color and '95 Road Logic (previous owner repainted the RWB fade to solid red, someday I'll get it repainted to the RWB team fade).


----------



## southbeach (Mar 10, 2009)

I was asked to post pictures of this bike, and I am more than happy to oblige. Bike is shown as acquired.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

skush said:


> My '93 P-21 original color and '95 Road Logic (previous owner repainted the RWB fade to solid red, someday I'll get it repainted to the RWB team fade).


I'm diggin' the purple, you don't see that often. I don't think I've seen that color on a Ritchey ever actually.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

southbeach said:


> I was asked to post pictures of this bike, and I am more than happy to oblige. Bike is shown as acquired.


Excellent excellent excellent pick up. :thumbsup: Quick tire swap and a few minor tweaks and you have a great bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Excellent excellent excellent pick up. :thumbsup: Quick tire swap and a few minor tweaks and you have a great bike.


i would ditch the Ringle wheelset asap.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> i would ditch the Ringle wheelset asap.


A little out of place on a Ritchey, but I like Ringle stuff ok. I'd ditch the stem, saddle, gripshift and tires first. 

Before I knew better than to use v-brakes, I had a repainted P-22 with red Ringles. Go figure.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I also like all the variations of the r/w/b fade, with Southbeach's being the neatest version.

Looking at my old bike...ugh what a mess that thing was. Glad thats in the past.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm diggin' the purple, you don't see that often. I don't think I've seen that color on a Ritchey ever actually.


Not quite in the same league, but the owner of a shop here in Toronto that I used to wrench at has a mint Ascent in a kind of Lavender purple with yellow decals.

Pic of a similar bike at Old Mountain Bikes:

Old Mountain Bikes: Bike Listing


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I also like all the variations of the r/w/b fade, with Southbeach's being the neatest version.
> 
> Looking at my old bike...ugh what a mess that thing was. Glad thats in the past.


That build.. wasn't your best moment. 
Now.. i thought Ritchey team bikes had gripshift. SB's bike has all the good ritchey stuff: brakes, cranks, post, hbar.. even the softride says ritchey racing. 
saddle and wheels should go.


----------



## skush (Jan 15, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm diggin' the purple, you don't see that often. I don't think I've seen that color on a Ritchey ever actually.


@ Rumpfy - I had never seen the purple either. I bought the bike from a girl who worked at Ritchey in the early - mid nineties. Ritchey had given the employees bikes as a bonus one year so she requested the purple color. It is a '93 model year. Here is what it looked like when I bought it from her:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

oh, you swapped out the v brakes. nice! Great bike and my size!!! man oh man.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

skush said:


> @ Rumpfy - I had never seen the purple either. I bought the bike from a girl who worked at Ritchey in the early - mid nineties. Ritchey had given the employees bikes as a bonus one year so she requested the purple color. It is a '93 model year. Here is what it looked like when I bought it from her:


Way cool. I hope you still have the matching rigid for for it! If you do, put it back on.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> That build.. wasn't your best moment.
> Now.. i thought Ritchey team bikes had gripshift. SB's bike has all the good ritchey stuff: brakes, cranks, post, hbar.. even the softride says ritchey racing.
> saddle and wheels should go.


Definitely not my best moment. And sadly not my worst either.

The gripshift is probably correct, I just can't stand it.


----------



## skush (Jan 15, 2011)

The matching rigid is on there. With rigid fork and no pedals, it weighs in at 19.8 lbs. It's a P-sub20!

Here are the specs:

Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 

Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR 

Rear Cogs: XT w/ Ritchey 9th cog 

Hubs: Ritchey Hugi 240 

Rims: Ritchey XC Ltd 

Brakes: Ritchey WCS 

Levers: Ritchey Logic 

Shifters: Ritchey 2x9 

Cranks: Ritchey 2x9 

Bottom Bracket: Epic Speed Metal Ti with ceramic bearings 

Pedals: Ritchey Logic 

Headset: Chris King 

Bar: Ritchey Pro Lite 

Stem: Ritchey 4-Axis 

Seat Post: Ritchey Logic 

Saddle: Selle Italia Flite


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

skush said:


> The matching rigid is on there. With rigid fork and no pedals, it weighs in at 19.8 lbs. It's a P-sub20!


But still couldn't keep up with a 45lb bike with pedals! 

I don't get the weights without pedals that, for some reason, is fairly common.

Nice bike though.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmm...here's mine. I'm not sure if I posted this here yet. I just realized I haven't finished converting it back to original specs. Too-Many-Bikes syndrome.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Start with those chain rings.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

then swiftly remove those rapidfire shifters..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

...followed by a hurried removal of that seat...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hhahaha. ass clowns. Yes, saddle already swapped. and good calls! shifters and rings are on my to do list. anything else?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Sweet bike, one of my all time favorites. Well I am a little biased.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> hhahaha. ass clowns. Yes, saddle already swapped. and good calls! shifters and rings are on my to do list. anything else?


Brakes.. believe those are too old. Rear derr. should be short cage. Brake cable hanger.. maybe.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> hhahaha. ass clowns. Yes, saddle already swapped. and good calls! shifters and rings are on my to do list. anything else?


Answer Hyperlites are wrong. Pedals. Tires.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

tires, brakes, and bars are staying! Colker is assuming the cable hanger is wrong. Love it! ha!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Needs Ritchey Team wheelset which they sold with the 28 hole Ultegra front hub. I think those brakes are ok but the XTR pads are a major hit. 

haha. Just piling on and havin fun with ya, G.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

you have a team wheelset.  and no, I don't mind. Kinda expected it when posted.  The saddle, shifters and rings are the biggest problems. The pads will be changed too. oops. Didn't notice that one. Thank God I posted today.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> tires, brakes, and bars are staying! Colker is assuming the cable hanger is wrong. Love it! ha!


I said "maybe"..haha. I thought P23s had the Logic brake set, levers and cantis.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm diggin the TANGE decal on the fork leg :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> I said "maybe"..haha. I thought P23s had the Logic brake set, levers and cantis.


We sold these when they first came out and I recall the Logic brakes not being available when the P-23 came out, so they used Dia Compe brakes until probably the P-22.

https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1990/ritchey1990_02.jpg

I'd prefer the Shimano equivalent over the DC stuff.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> We sold these when they first came out and I recall the Logic brakes not being available when the P-23 came out, so they used Dia Compe brakes until probably the P-22.
> 
> https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1990/ritchey1990_02.jpg
> 
> I'd prefer the Shimano equivalent over the DC stuff.


 DC 986. It was the Comp 23 i saw w/ Logic brakes then.. always thought they were good looking.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Forgive my slight sideline, but pertinent, question.

As you move through classic finds, especially like these, how significant is a 1" frame size, up or down, in your experience of these machine(s)?

If you felt best on a, say 22", of this vintage machine, how would a 20" handle?

Subjective opinions, only. Thanks!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I fit 21" to 23" (Ritchey scale) comfortably, but if the bike an price was right, I could probably fit on an 18" to 25" frame.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

The problem with riding an off-sized early Ritchey is that you get little or no height adjustment with the bullmoose bars (zero adjustment with clamp-on style and maybe 1" with the quill version). And if you are lucky enough to have a bike with those beautiful original brazed bars, you might be reluctant to swap them out for something that will fit better.

But the fit and handling on my 19" Commando feels great (especially climbing out of the saddle) because the previous owner had fitted it with a high rise stem (about the same rise/reach as a P10 stem). This bike would feel really cramped with the original bullmoose bars.


----------



## skush (Jan 15, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> But still couldn't keep up with a 45lb bike with pedals!
> 
> I don't get the weights without pedals that, for some reason, is fairly common.
> 
> Nice bike though.


@ Fillet-Brazed - LOL that is very true!

I have no idea why weights are so often listed without pedals. I guess it's because everyone has a different preference for pedals?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

skush said:


> @ Fillet-Brazed - LOL that is very true!
> 
> I have no idea why weights are so often listed without pedals. I guess it's because everyone has a different preference for pedals?


well.. tires vary a lot in weight.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

nightshade_rider said:


> The problem with riding an off-sized early Ritchey is that you get little or no height adjustment with the bullmoose bars (zero adjustment with clamp-on style and maybe 1" with the quill version). And if you are lucky enough to have a bike with those beautiful original brazed bars, you might be reluctant to swap them out for something that will fit better.
> 
> But the fit and handling on my 19" Commando feels great (especially climbing out of the saddle) because the previous owner had fitted it with a high rise stem (about the same rise/reach as a P10 stem). This bike would feel really cramped with the original bullmoose bars.


Hmm. I hadn't thought about the bullmoose bars. I'd hate to loose those.

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

nightshade_rider said:


> The problem with riding an off-sized early Ritchey is that you get little or no height adjustment with the bullmoose bars (zero adjustment with clamp-on style and maybe 1" with the quill version). And if you are lucky enough to have a bike with those beautiful original brazed bars, you might be reluctant to swap them out for something that will fit better.
> 
> But the fit and handling on my 19" Commando feels great (especially climbing out of the saddle) because the previous owner had fitted it with a high rise stem (about the same rise/reach as a P10 stem). This bike would feel really cramped with the original bullmoose bars.


+1

Back in the day I had a 19-inch Ritchey with tons of stem and seatpost. I now have a 21' 1984 Team Comp with brazed bullmoose bars that is a little too compact for me - at minimum I'd need the long-reach everest stem/bars to ride this comfortably. I also have a 23' 1985 Ascent that I find still requires a 150mm stem to get adequate reach.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

skush said:


> @ Fillet-Brazed - LOL that is very true!
> 
> I have no idea why weights are so often listed without pedals. I guess it's because everyone has a different preference for pedals?


Same with seats and handlebars...


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

mainlyfats said:


> +1
> 
> Back in the day I had a 19-inch Ritchey with tons of stem and seatpost. I now have a 21' 1984 Team Comp with brazed bullmoose bars that is a little too compact for me - at minimum I'd need the long-reach everest stem/bars to ride this comfortably. I also have a 23' 1985 Ascent that I find still requires a 150mm stem to get adequate reach.


Drats! This was exactly what I was afraid of. When something I want finally appears, it's too small. Double drats!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Tom made like a gazillion a year so they come around.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Easy for you to say! 

My problem is that I'm fussy. Having had my 1981 Everest stolen, I want an 80-83 only. I also want the bi-plane fork. I also want . . .

yeah, yeah. Patience. 

But thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

LeicaLad said:


> Drats! This was exactly what I was afraid of. When something I want finally appears, it's too small. Double drats!


You could always pick it up as trade bait if the price was right. You might well find someone looking to trade a 22" frame for something a bit smaller.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> You could always pick it up as trade bait if the price was right. You might well find someone looking to trade a 22" frame for something a bit smaller.


Speaking of that... I have an 18" '82 Everest with bi-plane fork and fillet-brazed bullmoose that I'd trade for a 20 or 21"... or something else equally cool.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

>cough<

see sig


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I'll be hunting a 22" frame. The 20" in question does not belong to me . . . yet.


----------



## southbeach (Mar 10, 2009)

colker1 said:


> That build.. wasn't your best moment.
> Now.. i thought Ritchey team bikes had gripshift. SB's bike has all the good ritchey stuff: brakes, cranks, post, hbar.. even the softride says ritchey racing.
> saddle and wheels should go.


Thanks for the comments, certainly appreciated. I have a pair of megabite z-maxs that came with the bike and a ti flight saddle to throw on but the wheels are going to have to stay for now, dont have anything comparable to substitute them with. This being my first pre 96' bike not much in the stash that can help. I am totally into the RWB fade paint. While looking online at oldmountainbikes.com, it was my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Speaking of that... I have an 18" '82 Everest with bi-plane fork and fillet-brazed bullmoose that I'd trade for a 20 or 21"... or something else equally cool.


Even though Girl on bike thinks Tom made about a Gazillion or so of these bikes (I think she is stretching it a bit ), these early Everest's are tough to find (I looked for a long time before I found mine), especially in the smaller sizes . Do you have pictures? Sounds like a great project.

Even if Tom could average a production level that reached up to two bikes a day, there are still only about 264 business days in a year.

My friend was giving me a hard time, how many Ritchey's can one have before one is considered off the deep end?

I always thought;

1 early Everest
1 Annapura
1 Team Comp
1 Super Comp
1 Fillet brazed P series
1 Plexus

Would be just right.....

No doubt A Commando would be cool too...Well that and possibly a dirt drop TimberComp with rollercams front and rear.....

Sigh


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> these early Everest's are tough to find (I looked for a long time before I found mine), especially in the smaller sizes . Do you have pictures? Sounds like a great project.


T, tell me you're not thinking of outfitting one of your kids with an Everest. :nono:

I wouldn't dream of imposing my rigid-frame, friction-shifting fetish on my kids.

Child protective services might have to intervene.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

nightshade_rider said:


> classic bike protective services might have to intervene.


:d


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> Even though Girl on bike thinks Tom made about a Gazillion or so of these bikes (I think she is stretching it a bit ), these early Everest's are tough to find (I looked for a long time before I found mine), especially in the smaller sizes . Do you have pictures? Sounds like a great project.
> 
> Even if Tom could average a production level that reached up to two bikes a day, there are still only about 264 business days in a year.
> 
> ...


NIce list. If you want to justify it when a psychiatrist is eventually hired by the family i can atest those are a necessity for any normal vintage rider.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

*1985 Annapurna*

1985 Annapurna

According to the literature it is a late 1985. Serial number 0A21

It is also posted here with more/different photos: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1985-ritchey-annapurna-0a21-744248.html

I just picked this up and just finished cleaning it.

As far as I can tell it has not been touched since new, looks *100% original*.

None of the bolts seem to have been touched on any of the components. It might even have the some molecules of 1985 air in the tyres. 

The rims are painted with the same colour as the frame and that appears to be original.

According to the vendor it was not ridden very much at all. He was the second owner and has had it for about a year but just kept it in storage. It was originally bought in CA by a woman who owned it for 25 years.

There are some storage marks to the paint on the top tube but otherwise it is in near perfect condition.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful bike! Vendor? Did you just get that through the backrooms of eBay? I was dying for that auction to finish to see what the market value was.

Seriously beautiful bike. Lucky guy!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

So YOU'RE the one.

Well, he said you drove a long way, wouldn't divulge the price, and said you parted as new friends, to boot. SO, I guess I can suffer the loss.

And I was already a bidder with a staggering snipe set, too. 

But, as suggested, it really is a tad too small. 

I want my 22" Everest back. sigh.

Stunning bike, eh? Thanks for the far superior photos. Lovely details. The painted rims had me worried a bit, but original bling as requested, it appears. 

You be one lucky fellow. Congrats!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

serious score!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn nice!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow. Beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like mine when it was new, but I rode mine.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Did yours have painted rims? Have you ever seen this before? It looks fabulous on this bike, but I'm guessing someone must have liked the original buyer at lot to have done this, no?

Jus' curious.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Did yours have painted rims? Have you ever seen this before? It looks fabulous on this bike, but I'm guessing someone must have liked the original buyer at lot to have done this, no?
> 
> Jus' curious.


The rims were just a customer request I'm sure. Or maybe it was a show bike or something before it was sold.

The Avocet seat is interesting. I have a minty, barely used Team Comp with that same seat and it too looks much more weathered/used than the rest of the bike, much like yours.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The rims were just a customer request I'm sure. Or maybe it was a show bike or something before it was sold.
> 
> The Avocet seat is interesting. I have a minty, barely used Team Comp with that same seat and it too looks much more weathered/used than the rest of the bike, much like yours.


Yes, I agree, the seat looks more worn than the rest of the bike. It is an Avocet USA Racing II.

Annapurna's were touted by the 1985 catalog to be for "_off road, city bike, luxury cruising_". It would seem for the past 25 years the original owner used it for the two latter purposes (and very little of that) and no off road stuff.

I think the painted rims are very cool.

Based on the Imron paint chart the colour appears to be 'Jade Green Metallic' number 14283.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Based on the Imron paint chart the colour appears to be 'Jade Green Metallic' number 14283.


Are you sure? I think that the Jade Green bikes looked like this:


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

_Are you sure? I think that the Jade Green bikes looked like this..._

I am never sure about anything really. 

The colour in the photos is a bit bluer than the bike really is.

According the pixels on my computer and under indoor lighting, when I hold the colour chart up to the bike the closest match is the jade green metallic. In independent trials my wife and I chose the same colour.

I will do another comparison in natural sunlight if it stops raining here.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I think by 86, the Annapurna was offered in about any dupont color you wanted, no? That color is beautiful.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

My Ritchey was Emerald Jade green, and a more metallic version of laffeaux' bike color. On my screen, and the auction photos, this is a very fine blue. The bullmoose bars, too. The timeline looks more to 85, but all builds were open to discussion. I'd just never seen a Ritchey with painted rims. Shucks, I've hardly any ever seen painted rims on any bike. 

In any event, do please register this (and any other Ritchey frames not yet entered) into the OldMountainBike registry. It our only real database of these, and this IS a rare "A" frame from a small window in the Ritchey timeline.

I love looking at the photos. I won't mind if even more detailed photos are yet to be added here. (hint, hint.)

p.s. - I'd also bet the saddle is not original. The saddle of choice, if Avocet, was Touring II. We know the first owner who ordered the bike was a woman, so may have had the women's version of that saddle -- and she would have taken that saddle onto another bike. My bet. Any saddle you want will do.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I guess to keep the look authentic, I see why folks are using old skool tires, but IMO, if it were me, I'd want to ride these things from time to time, and some modern tires and a few other additions would make this a hoot of a bike to ride I would think.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can take a hint.

A few more photos here.. http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1985-ritchey-annapurna-0a21-744248.html

With a few of my own questions there as well.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Mainlyfats has been exceedingly kind to me, but photos and details must wait a few days.

That said, I want to ask about crank arm lengths on your Ritcheys.

My '81 arrived in Thailand with TA 180mm arms. I paid a bit of "tea money" to spring it from customs ASAP, although they were utterly agog at the price tag on a "mere bicycle" and were convinced I was smuggling in something! It was released on a Friday afternoon, and the following morning I joined the Thai Nat'l Cycling team on a 7-day ride from Bangkok to Chiangmai by way of the highland/mountains of Phrae. 

Those 180 crank arms d*mn near ruined my knees by the time we were in those mountain stages. Very soon, they were swapped out. BTW, I still have those arms.

Anyway, the 180s make certain sense for certain uses, BUT, as an all-around crank arm, how many of you are riding the looong crank arms on these frames or have swapped for, say, 170mm?

Thanks,

Owen


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. I guess if I'm going to elicit any comments, I'll have to begin posting the photos. Only a couple to begin. Available lighting (& time to do anything about it) has not been satisfactory. SO. More when I take better ones.

As for the 180mm cranks: this be them -









This is #2C7. What is especially remarkable is the number of beginning "C" frames, that first batch done all in firehouse/Ferrari red, that remain in near pristine condition. Were they just too pretty to use?

It appears that I will be the 3rd owner since 1984. And I have received a bike that has, from all stories and evidence, NEVER been ridden. There are no oil marks on the chain ring that don't completely wipe off with a single tissue.

A few detail shots:


























































I know that Matt doesn't want a lot of public hoopla, but I owe this man a debt of the spirit for passing this baby on to me. I really want to ride it, and I really plan to ride it. . . But staring at it is daunting. D*mn! Unridden after all these years? Who am I . . ?

And what about those 180mm cranks?

Yet I will ride it. Just not today. The tubes don't hold air over 24 hours. Do I use those "brand new tires" or replace with users? I'm not a fan of the Racing model of Avocet, and have a new Brooks that needs broken in - except its brown (but I don't care). Still. I'm still rather dazed about the whole thing. I've searched for some years to replace my stolen "R" bike. It has finally happened. (Thank you, yet again, Matt!)

As noted, when light and opportunity allow, more photos will be posted.

Owen


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

"that first batch done all in firehouse/Ferrari red, that remain in near pristine condition."

FWIW, we always referred to this color as "Tomato Red"

Personally, I would take the tires+seat off, label+put in dark , dry place for future re-installation option for the next lucky owner.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Red Hot Tomato, would be more accurate. Glad to know.

I think I shall heed your advice, too. Thanks.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow!! Very nice Team Comp! And all of them came in "Team" red - expect for a few pink ones, and one white one. 

I like the wooden stem cap. Very nice.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow Owen, what a beaut. I am really glad you found another early Ritchey to replace the one you lost. And kudos to Mainlyfats for making it happen.

As for the 180mm cranks, I have been riding them off-road for 30 yrs and never gave a thought to getting shorter ones. The extra torque on the steep hills is always appreciated. My guess is that you are 6'2"-ish so I am somewhat surprised the longer arms are troublesome for you.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, nice. I need those bars!
Anybody?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

nightshade_rider said:


> Wow Owen, what a beaut. I am really glad you found another early Ritchey to replace the one you lost. And kudos to Mainlyfats for making it happen.
> 
> As for the 180mm cranks, I have been riding them off-road for 30 yrs and never gave a thought to getting shorter ones. The extra torque on the steep hills is always appreciated. My guess is that you are 6'2"-ish so I am somewhat surprised the longer arms are troublesome for you.


Many thanks. And life-long genuflections in Matt's direction.

I'm actually about 1/4" shy of 6' even, but a bit long in the legs. I ride a 61 road frame, and my R frame was a 22". Maybe in another 10 years (or less) I'll be ready for a 21". Ha.

My earlier mistake was hopping right onto that new fangled mountain bike and using it like a road bike on the 7 day sprint. Spinning with monster crank arms is not recommended. I guess I shan't do that again, so I needn't worry.

What are the favorite replacement tires? or is that a can 'o worms?

Cheers!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Take off those tires, put em in a box, and replace them with the skinwalls that MOMBAT offers. If you plan on riding it, take off what ever you don't like (saddle...) put it in a box, Ride what you like. Then occasionally put all the old stuff back on, step back a few feet, drool...


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Do I spy a Herse? If so, some pics are required.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Really nice bike Owen. Congratulations on this. Enjoy it!

More photos please.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Do I spy a Herse? If so, some pics are required.


Hetchins.

Nice Team Comp! I had those narrow IRC's on mine for a while too but put something a little bigger on. I guess those were kinda race tires then.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

It's a 1963 Hetchins Mountain King. But it ain't a Ritchey, so it doesn't really belong here.

I'll get around to posting a few photos of it in the Vintage Road Bikes thread. 

Thanks for tire suggestions. I will go a bit wider, for sure.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> It's a 1963 Hetchins Mountain King. But it ain't a Ritchey, so it doesn't really belong here.
> 
> I'll get around to posting a few photos of it in the Vintage Road Bikes thread.
> 
> Thanks for tire suggestions. I will go a bit wider, for sure.


I never said I had Colker Vision.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. I have no idea what Colker Vision is, but I'll offer one shot of the frame before I built it. It's built with mostly 70's gear, so the purists don't approve. I love it, although it's about 1" small for my taste.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

good to see a Hetchins w/out convoluted stays. Those english road bikes tend to have to steep angles. Never ridden one though,,


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah. You must be the Colker Vision (or the inspiration there of), eh? Fabulous avatar, btw.

The Mountain King is a working bike, what they called the "bread and butter frames", with clearances for fenders. I've switched back and forth between 35mm and 25mm tires. A tad bit of toe overlap with 35, but fun. This is a very comfy bike to ride. As noted, I really wish it were a full 1" taller, but it's still a very sweet bike to ride. Spear-point lugs, but not so crazy-silly like the Maggot Opuke model, etc.


edit: I think that's the Maggot Oh! Puke model.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Back on topic. Tires have touch earth. . .

1984 Team Comp




































Plan is to swap out saddle, those utterly new pedals, tires & tubes. Then, with only modest trepidation, ride!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Good for you. Beautiful bike.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Z-Man said:


> Take off those tires, put em in a box, and replace them with the skinwalls that MOMBAT offers. If you plan on riding it, take off what ever you don't like (saddle...) put it in a box, Ride what you like. Then occasionally put all the old stuff back on, step back a few feet, drool...


This is excellent advice.

There are a couple of items that are in short supply these days that I'd probably try to secure if making this a rider. First up, the Dura Ace cassette of this era is not exactly a normal LBS item (loosescrews still has parts). Second - as Z-man mentioned - those tires are unobtanium. I've never seen a set of them, ever. Third would be a fresh saddle - moot I suppose if you've got something you'd prefer.

Fresh Grab-ons I don't think are totally impossible, especially if the end caps stay in good shape - might be an idea to put those away. Brake pads might be something to remove as well. I also know, having searched for a while, that 600 EX headsets with decals are harder to come by than you'd think.

Otherwise, I might put a piece of tape over the outside of the pedal ends and head out.

Enjoy it, Owen. Hard fought, thought lost and ultimately returned home.

A good story!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> This is excellent advice.
> Second - as Z-man mentioned - those tires are unobtanium. I've never seen a set of them, ever.


Just sold a set of those exact tires with mold release powder a month or two ago on ebay.

I've seen them a couple other places too, I think Velocult might also have a set. But yeah, pretty rare.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just sold a set of those exact tires with mold release powder a month or two ago on ebay.
> 
> I've seen them a couple other places too, I think Velocult might also have a set. But yeah, pretty rare.


Wow... Sky? Please - in the name of VRC - put those aside for Owen!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Fresh Grab-ons I don't think are totally impossible


First Flight Bikes has a Grab-On Mtn-1 repro. Grabon ran special run of Mtn-1's with the same forumula they used in bitd and they are exactly like they used to be. I use them on my daily/race bike and love 'em.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Again, my humble thanks to you, Matt.

Superb advice, to boot. First, I had no idea that this WAS a cassette until you mentioned it and I looked close. I just assumed it was a freewheel back there. Duuuh. Would you believe this is the first non-freewheel drive train in my life? I clearly have a bit of research and reading to do. I know, quite literally, nothing about these.

(As part of my Rip Van Winkle persona coming out of those many years off in the mountains of Burma, I still have never personally experienced index shifting, either. A year ago, I asked someone "what is index shifting?" Needless to say, they cracked up.)

Replace Saddle? Check. 
Replace Tires? Will do before riding. 
Break pads? Kool-stops rule.
Pedals? Got appropriate replacements in the treasures box.
Grab-ons. I think getting a nice replacement set is good, but to use the existing ones. I don't think they hold up all that well, and my fingers tell me there is deterioration well underway. IF the replacements look right, I'll hold them as reserve. Foam has a definite and limited life span.

Of course, the truth is that I've utterly "blown the wad" (so to speak) on this, so just that will induce a certain patience in my pace at getting ready to ride. I got hit with a customs charge of $300 that, with a bit of battling with officialdom, I've been promised to have reimbursed. But, I can't do a thing until then or later.

STILL, I am one very happy lad. I will ride this, but it'll never be trashed. Shucks, I've never trashed any of my bikes. A bit dirty from time to time, but I'm sorta past the "throw myself and bike off cliff to see if I survive" stage.

It IS a great story, and don't we love a happy ending?

Thanks, yet again, Matt.



mainlyfats said:


> This is excellent advice.
> 
> There are a couple of items that are in short supply these days that I'd probably try to secure if making this a rider. First up, the Dura Ace cassette of this era is not exactly a normal LBS item (loosescrews still has parts). Second - as Z-man mentioned - those tires are unobtanium. I've never seen a set of them, ever. Third would be a fresh saddle - moot I suppose if you've got something you'd prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a fun shot. This is one week after receiving my brand new Ritchey. I hopped on it and joined the Thai national team on a bi-centennial celebration ride from Bangkok to Chiangmai. This shot, in Chiangmai, was taken at the end of the ride. Note the OP shorts, mirrored shades and Adidas super sport shoes. Tres chic, eh?










Here's a ride shot. About day 4. Sorry for poor quality. All the rest are in deep storage in limestone caves.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

what's the fun of getting old stuff if you don't get to use them? I say, ride them to death. As for those Grab Ons - no point in saving them for later, they get hard as bricks! (I'm talking about the originals....I have no idea how FF's new ones are.)


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Moving somewhat slow due to other commitments, and waiting for the postman.

Nearly ready to ride. New boots & panties.










Mythos II tires. Swapped out pedals, brake pads and the saddle. Yeah, the saddle isn't really a match, but I have this one and it needs breaking in. I'm thinking of stitching some leather covers on the grips, but need to rustle up the bits for that. Blackburn rack. Took a while to chase the paint from the eyelet threads. (I put a thin plastic washer between rack and eyelet.)

This whole NOS-thing is a bit unnerving. I kinda wish I'd gotten that big Annapurna that went about two weeks ago. It had scratches and a bit of rust. I almost think I preferred that. hmmm. Actual riding will await the weekend. But, the "maiden voyage" is nigh.

 Yea!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> This whole NOS-thing is a bit unnerving. I kinda wish I'd gotten that big Annapurna that went about two weeks ago. It had scratches and a bit of rust. I almost think I preferred that. hmmm. Actual riding will await the weekend. But, the "maiden voyage" is nigh.
> 
> Yea!


Very nice looking bike!! The NOS think is tough. The best thing that can happen is if you crash it and get scratch the frame early on. After that you'll be happier when you ride it.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

LeicaLad said:


> This whole NOS-thing is a bit unnerving.


I bet. That thing is so pretty! I`d be afraid to take in the bush for sure. Hope the maiden ride is all you hope! :thumbsup:


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

LeicaLad said:


> Yeah, the saddle isn't really a match, but I have this one and it needs breaking in.


I'm always a softie for the touch of class a nice leather saddle lends to a vintage bike. Nice choice (although it would be a bit more correct using a B66 + seat sandwich rather than B67).

Watching Robb Penn's tour of the Brooks factory heightened my appreciation of these saddles.

Ride of My Life - The Story of the Bicycle - Part Two.mov - YouTube

Any company shipping virtually the same products for over 100 years must be doing something right!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice video. I know the book, but didn't realize he'd done all that filming.

The saddle above is the Flyer Special. I put one on my Hetchins and liked it so much, I got this one for a special project - a 1959 Hilton Wrigley. That bike has been stuck at a refinishers in Yorkshire, England, for 8+ months, so might as well start breaking in the saddle while I wait. FWIW, I bought both saddles from SKS in the U.K. Even with postage, they were cheaper than any other source I could find in the US. They came very quickly, to boot.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Grab Ons....I have no idea how FF's new ones are.)


FFB's grips are exactly like the originals. I know this because I was the one who pestered Charley at Grab-on for about three years about coming out with a re-release of the original composition. When he finally relented I was about to go overseas for 18 months so I couldn't move forward on it on my own, so I passed it on to FFB just to make sure it happened. Thanks to Charley and FFB.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> FFB's grips are exactly like the originals. I know this because I was the one who pestered Charley at Grab-on for about three years about coming out with a re-release of the original composition. When he finally relented I was about to go overseas for 18 months so I couldn't move forward on it on my own, so I passed it on to FFB just to make sure it happened. Thanks to Charley and FFB.


They might be the same foam compound (which has a nice feel), but if these are what you're talking about they sure don't look to be from the same mold as the originals:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't have my NOS sets handy but when I've looked in the past, they were the same. Here is a picture from BikePro and these sure look the same. Flared ends with a slight rise in the middle.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I don't have my NOS sets handy but when I've looked in the past, they were the same. Here is a picture from and these sure look the same. Flared ends with a slight rise in the middle.


Originals seem to have a much more pronounced flange on one side (I prefer it on the inside like a BMX grip, but the Goat and the Ritchey came with them mounted on the outside) rather than almost symmetrical like the new mold:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

This is a pair from the early 90's and they don't seem to flair quite as much as what you have. Perhaps Grab-On changed the design at some time.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hard to flair more than that bike.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Hope this Helps, and doesn't muddle the Discussion*

Here's some TR team issue grips from the bin,
We cut the ones shown to allow for bar ends...

Like the ongoing Henrik D @ Vail video discussion, other than the anonymous pissy posts that is...

I was in the feed zone during that race, it was a helluva job to keep the individual riders bottles available,especially on the 1st lap....
Appreciating(so far) the hands off disparaging of HD's softride stem...
His handling skills were somethin to see...


----------



## pure bikes (May 15, 2009)

All of those Ritcheys are amazing! I really like the look of the fillet brazed frames. Now if I could only come up with an extra $2000


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

pure bikes said:


> All of those Ritcheys are amazing! I really like the look of the fillet brazed frames. Now if I could only come up with an extra $2000


You can find them for a lot less than that.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's my 1984 Ritchey Commando after a recent refurbishing. I had posted this bike here a while back, but it looks great now. Custom paint from Tom when he built it for me. Only original components are the front dr, biopace chainrings, and the seatpost. I built the Vantage wheelset myself. Has Ringle front brakes and skewers. Phil BB. King Headset. Shimano 600 SIS rd, Cook Bros Racing crank, Salsa stem.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Club Mud,

Very nice looking bike. Details on it look later than 1984. May I ask the serial number on this one?

[edit]: The chainstay level rear brake, for example, didn't show up (I thought) until 1987. No?

Thanks.

Owen


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Club Mud said:


> Here's my 1984 Ritchey Commando after a recent refurbishing. I had posted this bike here a while back, but it looks great now. Custom paint from Tom when he built it for me. Only original components are the front dr, biopace chainrings, and the seatpost. I built the Vantage wheelset myself. Has Ringle front brakes and skewers. Phil BB. King Headset. Shimano 600 SIS rd, Cook Bros Racing crank, Salsa stem.


Interesting build with the old and new, but it looks neat.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Owen, to the best of my memory it was '84 but it might have been '85 at the latest. The lower rollercam brake (which is now the Shimano on this machine) had just been introduced. It originally had Tom's fillet brazed bullmoose bars, which I would kill for to find again. Serial # OB365.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, again. This is just to feed my curiosity, nothing more. Great photos. Yes, the right bullmoose bars would perfect the look.

That serial # would suggest, according to Eric's master list, 1986+.

I really think we should mount an effort to register/list many, preferably ALL, of the bikes in this very thread that are not yet listed on OldMountainBikes. That list really could become the Velo-Base of Ritchey mtb history, yes? Personally, I just love cruising the listings. This thread is better, but the build details are included on the list.

I am also curious about the history of the Tange tubing. Yours had the blue decal declaring the 4130 tubing. So does frame 1C3, a true 1984 Team Comp, even tho it is "accepted" that Team Comps used Columbus tubing until the SuperComp in 1987. The list has no photo posted (one has been submitted), but I've seen good photos showing it. Mine (again, a deep genuflection to Matt), on the other hand, # 2C7, has no tubing id markings externally. I assume it is Columbus tubing.

Jus' curious. 

Thanks, again. Great thread. Only the Legends thread is comparable.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Clean lines! I really like your snow white Ritchey. Personal preference would be for a different saddle and grips (white Turbo reissue?), but the bike looks great. The decal color sets off the frame and black build really well.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks again, Owen. 

I submitted my info and photos to oldmountainbikes last week but he has not updated the page yet. As with many older items (like my vintage guitars), serial numbers are not always sequential or spot on for accuracy. I know I bought it in '84 or maybe '85. I wonder if the current Ritchey company has those build or dealer order records? My local dealer has long since closed, and I doubt I'll ever find my sales receipt.

BTW, Nate, the color is Dupont Imron Eggshell Blue, a very slightly bluish white, but it's hard to see that in photos. I've already changed the grips to all black but they are still new. The seat I had in my shop from a recent Specialized Roubaix. Not really correct but being white, I just had to put it on.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Not top of the line but...*

...still a very nice riding bike. Any other Outbacks out there? I believe this one to be an '88 or '89. sn 00429, 7 speed XT group. Thoughts?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Definitely don't see as many, but that one is clean!


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

That must have been a custom order if the paint is original. Pretty sure they were blue stock. What a great bike!


----------



## Pepperman (Oct 14, 2004)

My Outback.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

*wow!*

That blue looks great. That's about the same size as mine, right? 21.5? It's a tad big for me (20" is perfect) but it works.

I bought it about 5 years ago from the original owner, but I can't remember what year he said it was. My guess is '88? the s/n is 00429, which at first made me think it was a '90, but hadn't Shimano moved to the next-gen XT group w/trigger shifting?

I think this was a custom order, as suggested, but I can't remember the details. You may notice the down tube cable guide for a rear u-brake. He told me he specified rear cantis, so maybe this one was originally delivered from Japan w/the u-brake setup, but when the Ritchey guys finished the rear triangle they put cantilever bosses vice the "normal" u-brake?

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Just sold a set of those exact tires with mold release powder a month or two ago on ebay.
> 
> I've seen them a couple other places too, I think Velocult might also have a set. But yeah, pretty rare.


I covet a Ritchey bike. These pics are great.

I just purchased a rust bucket condition 84 Stumpjumper Sport. It has the exact same 180mm crank set as that sweet red Ritchey. I think it has those rare tires as well. I'll take them out of the garbage can tonite and check.  Glad I read this, the tires might be worth more than the bike?


----------



## pluzall (Feb 8, 2005)

getting close with this one...


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

*very nice*

Timber Comp?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

wxflyer said:


> Timber Comp?


Wasn't big difference between TimberComp and TimberWolf those years components? TC rear brake Chainstay, TW seatstay. That said, TR would give you what you asked for......


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Just checked my email archives*

I bought the Outback from the original owner. He traveled to Cali in '88 before buying the bike, so it seems it's an '88. That makes sense considering the components and SN. He didn't specifically say it was a custom order, but it is the original paint/decals, and he told me he didn't like the chainstay U-Brakes, so maybe he did place a special order for cantis and wanted black.

This was my first Ritchey, and the ride is great. I prefer a 20", but it's such a solid bike in great condition that I enjoy it nonetheless.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Those Outbacks are great looking! I really can't say I knew anything about them or saw any. Good score.......


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Club Mud said:


> Those Outbacks are great looking! I really can't say I knew anything about them or saw any. Good score.......


Thanks Club Mud. I use it as a commuter/tourer, the slacker angles make it very comfortable. And the rack mounts are nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Pepperman said:


> My Outback.


Bonus points for matching saddle, grips, and housing! :thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Bonus points for matching saddle, grips, and housing! :thumbsup:


fashionista? Guess not since 95% of the bikes out there have black saddle, grips and housing


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

I meant to post this a while ago. Pictures I took at last year NAHBS show in Austin. Pictures of a bike Tom Ritchey made for his dad and a couple raw fillets that were on display.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

*'88 Force Comp*

Hi all Ritchey heads. This is my '88 I believe Force Comp that I rescued from the lbs three months ago(sporting at the time riser bars and a kickstand). It is a local Victoria bike as it still has the original shop sticker. I've since replaced the levers and shifters as both were crapped out. trying to keep it correct so i just got deore shifters and xt four finger levers from ebay. Most of the bike wears deore i. I know it's low end for a Ritchey but it rides like a dream and It's my pride and joy. Any info on the model would be appreciated as I haven't come across it on any of the sites I've looked at. It's mostly tigged except at the seat cluster which looks filleted. Gawd i hate typing on this laptop. cheers Andrew


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

guywitharitchey said:


> Hi all Ritchey heads. This is my '88 I believe Force Comp that I rescued from the lbs three months ago(sporting at the time riser bars and a kickstand). It is a local Victoria bike as it still has the original shop sticker. I've since replaced the levers and shifters as both were crapped out. trying to keep it correct so i just got deore shifters and xt four finger levers from ebay. Most of the bike wears deore i. I know it's low end for a Ritchey but it rides like a dream and It's my pride and joy. Any info on the model would be appreciated as I haven't come across it on any of the sites I've looked at. It's mostly tigged except at the seat cluster which looks filleted. Gawd i hate typing on this laptop. cheers Andrew


 Force comp isn't that the stem name. Looks/sounds like a Ascent which the serial number would look like this for 87 A7C00369 .


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

guywitharitchey said:


> Hi all Ritchey heads. This is my '88 I believe Force Comp that I rescued from the lbs three months ago(sporting at the time riser bars and a kickstand). It is a local Victoria


Victoria, BC?

Canada had it's Ritchey models which weren't sold in the US. Ritchey had a distribution deal with Rocky Mountain. I'm not sure exactly how it worked, but there are several Canadian-only Ritchey models.

Your bike would be in line with an Ascent, Aspen, or other "entry level" Ritchey. They were made overseas and imported into North America. They're decent frames of similar quality to other similarly priced frames of the time.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes it is Victoria BC, Canada. serial number is R8126. maybe R denotes imported by Rocky Mountain Bicycles? The frame has all the Ritchey touches ie ovalized seat tube at BB. Lugged and filleted seat cluster. The rest of the welds are TIG. The top tube badge looks just like the Ascent Comp lettering except it says FORCE instead of Ascent like this. (FORCEcomp). Sounds like to me Ritchey wanted to have a lower priced model available in Canada and that is why it is all deore instead of xt as most of the Ritcheys I have ever seen. Car companies do this as well because as a general rule we don't earn as much as you Yanks.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

It still looks like a nice rider! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd love to have an full rigid frame and fork 80s Ritchey. Could someone break down the models and expected/fair price range so I'll have some frame of reference?


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> I'd love to have an full rigid frame and fork 80s Ritchey. Could someone break down the models and expected/fair price range so I'll have some frame of reference?


Check current and completed ebay listings, the fillet models can go for big money and the tig models can be quite reasonable comparatively. What are your expectations, do you want a collectors bike or a rider? I paid $150.00 locally for a Ascent with $100.00-150.00 worth of vintage parts on it.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Fred Smedley said:


> Check current and completed ebay listings, the fillet models can go for big money and the tig models can be quite reasonable comparatively. What are your expectations, do you want a collectors bike or a rider? I paid $150.00 locally for a Ascent with $100.00-150.00 worth of vintage parts on it.


I want a rider for a paved trail. I'm pretty tight with the $. Usually end up going cheap on the bike, I love those $100-150 bikes, and then I end up spending way more for upgrades than a better condition/ model bike would have cost at the start.

I love riding my 83 stumpjumper, seems to me like it would be fun to have the original instead of the copy. Those fillet bikes look incredible. Do they show up on CL? Any areas seem to have more of them? I'm in Nor Cal Bay Area.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

This is really not the thread to have this kind of discussion. This is a picture thread. But yes, they pop up on CL pretty frequently. Just gotta be a little diligent.

Feel free to start up a new thread with questions (but not outings).


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Canada had it's Ritchey models which weren't sold in the US. Ritchey had a distribution deal with Rocky Mountain. I'm not sure exactly how it worked, but there are several Canadian-only Ritchey models.

One thing to add. When I picked up the bike it was fitted with a Rocky Mountain labelled Selle Italia saddle.
It's settled then the Force comp was a Canada only model imported by Rocky Mountain.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy, are those self-energizing brakes in back?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

GMF said:


> Rumpfy, are those self-energizing brakes in back?


Nope. Full XT build.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy,
Did you paint your Team?

Looks nice!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Steller paint. I'll asume you were planning to but I'll go ahead and prompt you for more pics.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm generally against repaints. This is a different bike. 9P10....10th (production?) P-Team bike everrrrrrr.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice fade! (...more pics!)


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Great looker...know I'm being picky but I'd have gone with black zip ties on the shark fin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Great looker...know I'm being picky but I'd have gone with black zip ties on the shark fin


I ran out of the black mini zip ties! But at least the yellow matches the front of the bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Steller paint. I'll asume you were planning to but I'll go ahead and prompt you for more pics.





yo-Nate-y said:


> Nice fade! (...more pics!)


Not the cleanest set of pics, but the full shoot here:
1990 Ritchey P-23 Team 9P10 - a set on Flickr


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That's really really nice. I am a sucker for long fades. The black XT hubs and brakes really set it off too.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Not the cleanest set of pics, but the full shoot here:
> 1990 Ritchey P-23 Team 9P10 - a set on Flickr


Nice job, hows it ride?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> That's really really nice. I am a sucker for long fades. The black XT hubs and brakes really set it off too.


Thanks! Ya, I like the all blacked out too.



Fred Smedley said:


> Nice job, hows it ride?


Same as the previous ones I had. :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

That's one sweet bike, love the fade. Another stellar bike built by the "man". :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks! Ya, I like the all blacked out too.
> 
> Same as the previous ones I had. :crazy:


That helps


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fred Smedley said:


> That helps


Sorry, I had a black 19" tig'ed and a 20" fb'ed before this, so its not really something all that new or different in terms of ride (for me personally).

I've owned quite a few P-Series bikes over the last decade and each frame was a little upgrade and some refinement to the build. They all rode very similar...which is to day, I really enjoy the P-Series ride. Good all arounder. Classic race bike. Good with the tight quick stuff, but not totally out of control when the speed gets up or the tires leave the ground.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Sorry, I had a black 19" tig'ed and a 20" fb'ed before this, so its not really something all that new or different in terms of ride (for me personally).
> 
> I've owned quite a few P-Series bikes over the last decade and each frame was a little upgrade and some refinement to the build. They all rode very similar...which is to day, I really enjoy the P-Series ride. Good all arounder. Classic race bike. Good with the tight quick stuff, but not totally out of control when the speed gets up or the tires leave the ground.


what happened to the blue one?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

move the front brake cabel over the bar and then through the hanger. Less cable kink


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

colker1 said:


> what happened to the blue one?


Can we start referencing our Ritchey's by serial number? That way there wont be any confusion... (^ :


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Any chance that the Ritchey registry list might be updated . . . ?


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

A few more pics of the Force comp in case anyone is curious. Also I researched the old mtb site and now I have doubts about it being an '88. I think it may be an '87. Does anybody know when Ritchey stopped doing the under stay u-brake? cheers Andrew


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw this guy in the market today, and I asked him where he got the shirt.

"Hand me down from my dad."

Another hair just turned gray and jumped ship.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn. Painful.

Now, can we reproduce these? That is a very fine version of the design. 

I'll take a dozen, please.


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yesterday I picked up what I think is a 1985 Ascent 20" from Craigslist. Rear rim was shot, pulled off wheels and seat and swapped with some components I had laying about. 
As these are not the valuable Ritcheys from what I gather, it frees me to modernize the build somewhat. If it was an Anapurna as I originally thought I'd be inclined to stick with a faithful reproduction. What do you all think?
Serial Number A5E00168.
I'll post pics as soon as I make a few more posts.


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

like this


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

and that


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

I raised the stem, trying to get a little more of a comfortable position, but there's not a lot to work with. These stems also house the cables. It may be a challenge to find a taller one to swap with because of this cable routing feature.


----------



## guywitharitchey (Nov 29, 2011)

Always nice to see another one rescued.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You don't want to raise the stem too much....it looks like you've raised the stem too far as it is. Your saddle is also tilted down. Most people find it more comfortable if you weren't sliding down on your...um....stuff.


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya I have to fix the saddle hee hee. Stem has to go down an inch or so as well.
All of these Velocity stems I see on Ebay have the same amount of tube going into the headset so replacing it may not accomplish much.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You don't need to specifically look for a velocity stem. Look for a stem with more rise or one without the cable routed through the stem, you're not married to that routing. You could get a different stem and get a cable hanger. Or. You should think about a bigger bike.


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

It's a 20" frame, should be about right for me at 5'10". I can't really visualize an alternate cable route for the front brake. No doubt that's my rookie builder speaking.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

88 Outback...Tange DB, Deore XT/Deore mix, Chainstay mounted u-brake. Missing the rubber brake lever boots other than that and the tires all original.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

bmor_62 said:


> It's a 20" frame, should be about right for me at 5'10". I can't really visualize an alternate cable route for the front brake. No doubt that's my rookie builder speaking.


2 "proper" ways to do a front brake cable hanger/stop, if the stem doesn't have one built into it.
1- headset mounted (most proper/period correct). See the ones for threaded headsets. Inserted as a "spacer" below the locknut or replaces the keyed spacer.
parts looks something like this








2- fork mounted (where the reflector mounts)

Harris Cyclery has both on this page, though the newer version of the tektro looks more svelte.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

bmor_62 said:


> Ya I have to fix the saddle hee hee. Stem has to go down an inch or so as well.
> All of these Velocity stems I see on Ebay have the same amount of tube going into the headset so replacing it may not accomplish much.


That Velocity stem isn`t original to the bike anyway. It`s probably off of a early 90`s Kona.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Today was the first warm day of 2012 so I took the afternoon off of work and went for a ride. Three hours of trails is exactly what I needed. 

Here are pics of the '83 Ritchey Everest that rides really nice.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Is that original paint? In any case that bike looks great!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Yep. Original paint from CycleArt.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Eric

That came out really nice!!! 

More photos please or its own thread.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Yep. Original paint from CycleArt.


Let us know what CK said about the bike. He seemed to remember it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Jeff's Bike of the Week award goes to Laffauex...:band:


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

What a fantastic bike, EL. That paint is really sweet.

Some bikes just make you want to jump on and ride whenever you look at them ...


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember watching that auction with great pain. This was the bike I thought that I really "ought" to have, rather than the collector's piece I had just purchased the month prior. I was waaaay tooo broke to even think of bidding, but it was all I could think about. I even considered borrowing cash to buy it and then selling the collector bike. But that seemed just too weird. Then, after a very scary and long spell without, I landed a job. I kept the browser page of that auction open as long as it let me see the photos. If only the job had come sooner. If only I had a bit of sanity!

I'm glad the bike is in good hands. Is it really a 23" frame? That bi-plane fork....

Thanks for the photos. Always happy to see more.

Cheers!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks all. And Rocco, thanks for pointing me to the seat post. 

The frame is 23 inches - perfect for me. I was a bit worried about the condition based on the auction pictures, but he really did take pics of the worst of the paint damage. With a little wax and some poorly matching touch-up paint it looked much better. I switched out a few components that had been upgraded over the years and it was ready to go.

Here's one more pic of the paint, and another pic of the beautiful day that we had today. I wore a short sleeve jersey on the ride, and I didn't cold on the downhills! (very unusual for early March in Idaho). I'm planning on taking the bike to Keyesville to race, so I'll get more pics there.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

That paint is super rad. I'm glad that frame is 23 inches, otherwise I'd be dreaming about it all of the time.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So unique.....
Do you have the bikes story?
Look forward to seeing it..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Frack! What a beautiful paint job! Love the forks! Great pick up. Can't wait to see it! Wow. You're a 23"?! Man. A lot of the guys at keyesville are super tall. Oh well. At least I'm taller than bushpig.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

Have a couple old Brazed Ritchey's i just brought home from the LBS.

The built one i got from an old Syncros Factory Employee. He said the headset was an old prototype he use and ended up keeping on his bike (wish he had put some syncros cranks on this beast)... brazed stem, fork and frame

Other frame will be next winters project, thnk it may need a re-paint (forks are black, frame is green)


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The bike Laffeaux has was a special order, and had a one of a kind CycleArt paint job. You will not see another like it.

Can't remember the disposition of the bike. As I recall it stayed around the shop for quite a while and then I think we sold it to someone other than the person who originally placed the order.

Good to see it again and to know that it is in capable hands.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Today was the first warm day of 2012 so I took the afternoon off of work and went for a ride. Three hours of trails is exactly what I needed.
> 
> Here are pics of the '83 Ritchey Everest that rides really nice.


Looking forward to seeing up close in a few weeks EL!


----------



## BikeSnob (Feb 14, 2005)

*Found This at the Marin County Dump...*

A little rusty on the outside, but totally intact... All XT , fillet brazed Ritchey stem... Could not believe someone just dumped it. The weird thing is that it I used to own the exact same bike, and I was reminiscing about it just days before...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You may want to check to see if it's stolen. Great find!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool,
hope it fits....


----------



## BikeSnob (Feb 14, 2005)

*so...*

This was definitely discarded as trash, it's not in running order, not yet anyway. It's the right size frame, but the stem is too long. So if anyone wants to trade for a shorter one, it's a nice stem. I am definitely fired up to ride this back and flashback to the late 80's... Did I mention the Hite-RIte?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

BikeSnob said:


> A little rusty on the outside, but totally intact... All XT , fillet brazed Ritchey stem... Could not believe someone just dumped it. The weird thing is that it I used to own the exact same bike, and I was reminiscing about it just days before...


I go there all the time. Once something is "dumped" it's gone, scraped up by the big machine in seconds.

Did one of the workers there separate it out? How did you retrieve it?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I should have something to add to this thread soon.

But for the moment, anyone care to chime in on this serial number? It's 9C14.

My guess is a 19" Team Comp, 14th made in... a year I wish I knew.

I don't have any idea regarding the 6526.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Hmmm. 0C14 is in the serial number list.

The 6526 has been added later with a die and hammer, as they clearly cut thru the finish.

In theory, it should be a 1984-5 Team Comp. . . but

[Edit: Ooops. I thought the # wasn't repeated, but I see that is was from time to time. SO, I'd say it is clearly a late 84 or early 85 Team Comp. IMHO.]


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Hmmm. 0C14 is in the serial number list.
> 
> The 6526 has been added later with a die and hammer, as they clearly cut thru the finish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, and I'm glad to hear I was thinking along the same lines.

And though it looks like a zero, it's definitely 9C14.

More pictures when it arrives.


----------



## rsager (Mar 13, 2012)

I dug out my old 1985 Annapurna OA22 serial number,original imron dark rose metallic.Almost like finding it at the dump.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

djmuff said:


> And though it looks like a zero, it's definitely 9C14.
> 
> .


No, what I meant was the 0C14 is already in the registry. My first assumption was that the sequence had a problem (size)frame series(frame#). I'd not notice that TR did sometimes repeat the (frame#) with a different (size). Then I looked again and saw that he had. Thus, yours, 9C14, is either just before or just after 0C14.

We'll look forward to the photos!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

rsager said:


> I dug out my old 1985 Annapurna OA22 serial number,original imron dark rose metallic.Almost like finding it at the dump.


We definitely want to see photos of this.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

rsager said:


> I dug out my old 1985 Annapurna OA22 serial number,original imron dark rose metallic.Almost like finding it at the dump.


Nice subtle first post....

" I dug out my Annapurna"

Pictures please.....


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

rsager said:


> I dug out my old 1985 Annapurna OA22 serial number,original imron dark rose metallic.Almost like finding it at the dump.


That is cool!!! Yes please put up some photos. I have 0A21, the one before, so it would be great to see yours.

Photos of mine are posted here http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1985-ritchey-annapurna-0a21-744248.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rsager said:


> I dug out my old 1985 Annapurna OA22 serial number,original imron dark rose metallic.Almost like finding it at the dump.


Let's see it! (You'll need 10 posts to start up a thread so either go to the test forum on mtbr or comment a bit.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rsager said:


> I dug out my old 1985 Annapurna OA22 serial number,original imron dark rose metallic.Almost like finding it at the dump.


Nice....poooost pics!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

This bike belonging to a San Anselmo firefighter was one of the first nine frames Tom Ritchey advanced to Gary Fisher in 1979, the launch of MountainBikes.










The owner was relieved of it last night along with an Otis Guy,  More photos here.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> This bike belonging to a San Anselmo firefighter was one of the first nine frames Tom Ritchey advanced to Gary Fisher in 1979, the launch of MountainBikes.
> 
> The owner was relieved of it last night along with an Otis Guy,


Fantastic bike!

Relieved of an Otis!? Nooo! You have any pics of that one?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Diggin' it. The sweep on that bar is impressive.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> This bike belonging to a San Anselmo firefighter was one of the first nine frames Tom Ritchey advanced to Gary Fisher in 1979, the launch of MountainBikes.
> 
> The owner was relieved of it last night along with an Otis Guy,  More photos here.


Interesting. Didn't we see that one here at some point? I remember something about that Potts stem and bars... Interesting fork crown as well. Neat bike.

Got any pics of the Otis Guy?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

is it the blue and yellow one?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Both bikes stolen?:madmax:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

hollister said:


> is it the blue and yellow one?


Different bike. I don't think I have photos of this one.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> The owner was relieved of it last night along with an Otis Guy,  More photos here.


Ugghh!! I really hope that the owner gets the bikes back. Getting bikes stolen sucks. Getting irreplaceable bikes stolen sucks more.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Oof. I somehow read the "relieved of" as if someone had bought them. Sorry to hear it if they were nicked!


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

Me too, Nate! That stinks! We should do a "on the lookout for stolen bike sticky" here but we'd need serial numbers. 

Thanks for posting ck and I have to say.... I'm shocked that you don't have a pic of something. You're pretty damned great at keeping us visually satisfied for decades!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh ****. Relieved as in not by choice? I read that wrong too. Bummer. 

Well...fortunately a lot of local VRC fans in the Bay Area...not something we'd miss on CL or on the trails.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oooo! Nice first Ritchey!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

My first Ritchey. I'm stoked.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Oooo! Nice first Ritchey!


Thanks Eric! I'm sure you were reading the previous posts, it's a 84-85 Team Comp.

Picked up from the Yuma craigslist, from the grandson of the original owner.

I should have some wheels for it. Any leads on decals? NOT going to paint it, but the decals are a little beat.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Very, very nice! Another of the early "C" bikes! Yea!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

djmuff said:


> Thanks Eric! I'm sure you were reading the previous posts, it's a 84-85 Team Comp.
> 
> Picked up from the Yuma craigslist, from the grandson of the original owner.
> 
> I should have some wheels for it. Any leads on decals? NOT going to paint it, but the decals are a little beat.


Original decals might be tough. In a pinch, maybe these:

1980s Ritchey decal set of 7

Ritchey decal set of 7


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Original decals might be tough. In a pinch, maybe these:
> 
> 1980s Ritchey decal set of 7
> 
> Ritchey decal set of 7


Bookmarked. Thanks man.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure glad you got the original fork......and bars....Congratulations.....


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

This one looks just right to me.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I got to talking with my girlfriend's mother about bikes a few weeks back when all of the sudden she brought up Ritchey. We had been talking about road tours in general, so I knew she had something specific to talk about. She asked if I knew of any of his stuff and she began to list a few parts that is manufactured under the name Ritchey these days. I told her I knew more than just those parts and knew a little bit about his legacy in mountain biking history. She got up from the table and told me I might enjoy a few pictures. She came back with a photo album and showed me some photos of her and a mustachioed man that she said was at one time her boyfriend. I picked up on her inference and asked how long she dated Tom, et cetera. It really made me jealous seeing pictures of her with some of the nicest bikes of the era. It also made me want an authentic Ritchey bike just that much more!

She told me some other things about Tom as her memory began to flicker and he sounded like a genuinely thoughtful man. It was an interesting feeling of some distant-closeness to a man who has work that I find very admirable. 

Funny, now there's a Trek hanging in her garage.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

That is utterly wild!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

There, that's better. I'll post a thread on this sometime soon.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

djmuff said:


> There, that's better. I'll post a thread on this sometime soon.
> 
> View attachment 683483


Super nice Team Comp! Looks like a 19"?

Awesome find!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Super nice Team Comp! Looks like a 19"?
> 
> Awesome find!


Thanks! I'm super happy to have it. Serial number is 9C14, so yeah, it's a 19".


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ehigh said:


> She told me some other things about Tom as her memory began to flicker and he sounded like a genuinely thoughtful man. It was an interesting feeling of some distant-closeness to a man who has work that I find very admirable.
> 
> Funny, now there's a Trek hanging in her garage.


Way cool story! 



djmuff said:


> There, that's better. I'll post a thread on this sometime soon.
> 
> View attachment 683483


Much. Again, nice pick up. Bike just looks like it'll ride great.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I need some help identifying an early Ritchey - probably an 82 based on the components. I searched the old mountain bikes site and can't find an exact match for the components. This one has Tomasselli brake levers, Mafac brakes, TA cranks, Simplex FD, Deerhead RD and a 3 digit serial number.


From what I've read, the frames were basically the same except for the Everest. Is that true? And if it's not an Everest, does it matter which model since the frames were the same.

thanks for your help - hate that I can't post pics until 10 posts.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

blilrat said:


> I need some help identifying an early Ritchey - probably an 82 based on the components. I searched the old mountain bikes site and can't find an exact match for the components. This one has Tomasselli brake levers, Mafac brakes, TA cranks, Simplex FD, Deerhead RD and a 3 digit serial number.
> 
> From what I've read, the frames were basically the same except for the Everest. Is that true? And if it's not an Everest, does it matter which model since the frames were the same.
> 
> thanks for your help - hate that I can't post pics until 10 posts.


that sounds promising. There are other highly sought after frames besides the Everest.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

blilrat said:


> I need some help identifying an early Ritchey - probably an 82 based on the components. I searched the old mountain bikes site and can't find an exact match for the components. This one has Tomasselli brake levers, Mafac brakes, TA cranks, Simplex FD, Deerhead RD and a 3 digit serial number.
> 
> From what I've read, the frames were basically the same except for the Everest. Is that true? And if it's not an Everest, does it matter which model since the frames were the same.
> 
> thanks for your help - hate that I can't post pics until 10 posts.


Pics are the easiest way to identify it. The serial number helps.

There were two frames: Mountain Bike I, and Mountain Bikes 2. The MB2 came with one water bottle mount and no optional braze-ons, a limited number of sizes, and limited number of colors. The MB1 could be customized and the head tube is milled out on it's face to save a bit of weight.

The MB2 frames were sold as several different models based on the components, and fork. The frames were the same and not identified otherwise.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

IF the deerhead RD is original, that would put the date into the 1984 range. 

Photographs are key, so make a few more posts and then get 'em up. Inspect that serial number, too. You might be missing something. Photograph it, too.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> IF the deerhead RD is original, that would put the date into the 1984 range.
> 
> Photographs are key, so make a few more posts and then get 'em up. Inspect that serial number, too. You might be missing something. Photograph it, too.


Deerhead was on the market for 4 years.

Let's see pics! Two other good indicators are the fork and the bars.

I'm guessing pre-83 based on the parts, with the Deerhead rear derailleur being a later upgrade.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Deerhead was introduced in 83, but not really popular until 84. The other parts are rather agnostic. Magura levers would have been more indicative of the earlier date. I'm easy, but very curious. Let's see that fork crown, too!


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

First - I need to say this isn't my bike. I'm helping someone identify it.

The owner said she rode around the Mt. Tam area and bought this bike new from Gary Fisher's shop in Fairfax and believes the fork was made by Steve Potts who painted another bike she owns.

So here are the pictures: Warning - some aren't pretty.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like it has potential to be a real pretty bike. Fork is by Potts and the frame looks like a standard early mountain bikes. Most the parts look original so it should clean up nice.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Good score. Good save...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

blilrat said:


> First - I need to say this isn't my bike. I'm helping someone identify it.
> 
> The owner said she rode around the Mt. Tam area and bought this bike new from Gary Fisher's shop in Fairfax and believes the fork was made by Steve Potts who painted another bike she owns.
> 
> So here are the pictures: Warning - some aren't pretty.


Great looking bike! It's a "Mountain Bikes II" frameset from either '82 or '83. If the serial number doesn't fit the more common numbering schemes it will tough to narrow it down beyond that.

I briefly had a Rtichey with a similar Potts fork. I wonder how many forks Steve made for the MB2 frames?


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing; now let's see the other bike Steve painted.


----------



## mslulu2 (Apr 27, 2012)

*here's the other bike steve painted for me...*

a78- 80-ish Celo / Colnago frame; i forget the size but i'm 5'4"


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool stuff----and that Ritchey is *awesome*. Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up!


----------



## Western Red Cedar (May 15, 2009)

Cool bike


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Should have posted my Ritchey while I was working on the other posts.

Not in the league of most of the bikes in this thread, but a really nice all original example

87 Ritchey Ascent


















And the parts I've been told TR would have put the torch to himself...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

blilrat, I love that Ascent, it looks great. I have one very similar w/ serial number '202'-it's a 20" (I posted it earlier in the thread) would you mind telling me the serial number on yours?


----------



## mslulu2 (Apr 27, 2012)

beautiful, well cared for bike---it has soul!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

*Annapurna 1A5*

Was it anyone here who just scored that beautiful Annapurna frameset 
from the auction site?

I had those photos open all week just to admire it. This must have been
among the very first of the Annapurna frames.

Clearly someone is going to treat it right (me thinks).

Anyone???


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Not me...but I was watching it. 

Here are some photos

Serial Number 1A5


----------



## pepelkod (Feb 5, 2006)

*Tom Ritchey*

Everything TR that I own broke. My off center rims developed scary cracks. Anyone else have problems with TR?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

pepelkod said:


> Everything TR that I own broke. My off center rims developed scary cracks. Anyone else have problems with TR?


Head set and BB cups cracked. That's it.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Link to a .pdf of a 1983 article in an English bike magazine, Ritchey/MountainBikes on the cover of February 1983 Bicycle. Definitely the first R/MB to arrive in the UK.

http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/ckimages/Bicycle_Magazine_1983.pdf


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Wonderful piece! Thanks for posting it.

Does anyone have the US Bicycling Mag article from spring 1981 (April or May?) that has TR on the front cover? The cover image is easy enough to find, but does anyone have a scan of the actual article? If so, could you be so kind as to post it? Please? 

It was that article that inspired me to order my Ritchey in August.

Thanks.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

LeicaLad said:


> Wonderful piece! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> Does anyone have the US Bicycling Mag article from spring 1981 (April or May?) that has TR on the front cover? The cover image is easy enough to find, but does anyone have a scan of the actual article? If so, could you be so kind as to post it? Please?


Now who might have such a thing?

Today's scan if I get time.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm still looking forward to reading that May 1981 Bicycling article. . .

Okay, if this post if off the reservation, it can be pulled. Below is a stunning example of TR's frame-building. It is a tandem. I wish it were mine, but it isn't! The stoker position is too big for my stoker, anyway.

There is a serious discussion elsewhere about trying to date this. There appears to be no serial #. The components are 70's, but that oblong downtube treatment screams '82-'84 to me. The Palo Alto decal says 1980-82. As does the twin-plate crown. It has a 5-speed alpine freewheel. The BB's are earlier model Phil's. The front hub is an older Phil. The rear is a drum brake with no visible brand marking.

Can anyone advise with a more precise build year?

Otherwise, here are some amazing photos.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Asked TR his take on this beaut, here is his edit'd reply

I built quite a few of them, road tandems ===between 74-79








There is a serious discussion elsewhere about trying to date this. There appears to be no serial #. The components are 70's, but that oblong downtube treatment screams '82-'84 to me. The Palo Alto decal says 1980-82. As does the twin-plate crown. It has a 5-speed alpine freewheel. The BB's are earlier model Phil's. The front hub is an older Phil. The rear is a drum brake with no visible brand marking.

Can anyone advise with a more precise build year?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks.

There's a '78 road tandem on the registry list, but the down tubes are not shaped, like the later 84+ Team Comps, etc. This one just seems later, but just in my rustic's eye.

His response reminds me of a comment once made by a well-known foreign correspondent from whom I was trying to verify a citation date for an article he'd written. He said, "Articles are like burgers. Some are certainly better than others, but all are ultimately forgettable." And I thought, "Maybe for you!!!" Same thoughts here: Really? It was one of oh-so-many I've forgotten? Sigh.

Thanks, again, for asking.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful tandem!!

Check the date on the seat posts. If they're the same it's probably reliable. Seatposts seems to be one of the components that don't get swapped out that often.


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

Aemmer said:


> Sure glad you got the original fork......and bars....Congratulations.....





djmuff said:


> Thanks! I'm super happy to have it. Serial number is 9C14, so yeah, it's a 19".


Very Cool! I'm the original owner of 9C13, that I had Tom build for me late summer of 85. after over 2 decades of hard riding, with the paint looking pretty rough, the time has come for a rebuild. I've managed to collect most of the needed components for my restoration, with the exception of some NOS brakes. (got any?)

quick question. Does anyone have the Imron Paint Code for the original "Team Comp Red"? Also I'm having a hard time locating decals to match the originals. Any source for the vintage design/color scheme for these. They were the blue stickers with the yellow border.

Much thanks,
Will


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

westsailwill said:


> very cool! I'm the original owner of 9c13, that i had tom build for me late summer of 85. After over 2 decades of hard riding, with the paint looking pretty rough, the time has come for a rebuild. I've managed to collect most of the needed components for my restoration, with the exception of some nos brakes. (got any?)
> 
> quick question. Does anyone have the imron paint code for the original "team comp red"? Also i'm having a hard time locating decals to match the originals. Any source for the vintage design/color scheme for these. They were the blue stickers with the yellow border.
> 
> ...


picspicspics!!!!!!!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Time for a little road action... I recently found this bike in my size. The salmon-color would not my first choice, but the paint is in great condition. The components are dated 1989, so it's probably from '89 or '90. I've only ridden it around the block a few times, but looking forward to putting on the miles.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Laffeaux,,

PERFECT.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Will,
You can search the threads, but I think some folks here have had good experience with velocals.com. If I'm not mistaken, some NOS decals just like that sold on eBay in the last few months; he may have more, check the recently ended listings.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Excellent score Eric, Salmon uh? lol :thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the color. And the bike.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

That is BEAUTIFUL and I love the color. Just perfect.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> Time for a little road action... I recently found this bike in my size. The salmon-color would not my first choice, but the paint is in great condition. The components are dated 1989, so it's probably from '89 or '90. I've only ridden it around the block a few times, but looking forward to putting on the miles.


Matches your polo though right?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Actually I don't mind Salmon :smilewinkgrin:, just giving laffeaux some payback, guess TR had some left over for #8P5


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Ken, yep it's the same color as your bike - which I always referred to as "salmon" and never considered it to be pink.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Ken, yep it's the same color as your bike - which I always referred to as "salmon" and never considered it to be pink.


Your a wise man


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

kb11 said:


> Actually I don't mind Salmon :smilewinkgrin:, just giving laffeaux some payback, guess TR had some left over for #8P5


You're making Fillet brazed cry again.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I dig the salmon color, KB's is a personal favorite.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

laffeaux said:


> Time for a little road action... I recently found this bike in my size.


So, I get off work and head to the bike shop to go buy the salmon colored Ritchey road bike in my size they just posted. The shop owner tells me he's been on the phone all day with a guy from Idaho and Mr. Idaho just made arrangements to buy it an hour before I got there.

Glad it was you. Sort of. 

Either you were lucky with timing or have some sort of Google Alert set up; you insta-poached that bike.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ish said:


> So, I get off work and head to the bike shop to go buy the salmon colored Ritchey road bike in my size they just posted. The shop owner tells me he's been on the phone all day with a guy from Idaho and Mr. Idaho just made arrangements to buy it an hour before I got there.
> 
> Glad it was you. Sort of.
> 
> Either you were lucky with timing or have some sort of Google Alert set up; you insta-poached that bike.


Sorry to snatch it out from under you like that. And luckily I had someone e-mail me and let me know that the bike was there. Otherwise I'd not have seen it. I'm really happy to have found it.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Did anyone here get that sweet 1997 Road Logic out from under me on eBay yesterday (the one in Switzerland)? Damn did I want that thing. LOVED the red/white/blue team paint job on it.

FCTi


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Got a link? Maybe an ex-Frishi bike?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe an ex-Frishi bike?


It was a 50cm, so too small for him.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Got a link? Maybe an ex-Frishi bike?


This one..

NICE RITCHEY 1997 STEEL ROAD LOGIC FRAME IN GREAT CONDITION WITH ORIGINAL FORK | eBay

bad. A$$.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

For sure. Glad it was too small for me.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*P-23?*

Scored this yesterday..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> It was a 50cm, so too small for him.


Yes, Frischi rides a 56. I almost bought the one he road in the 96 Olympic Road Race.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Good score.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a red P-23 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

My first mountain bike. 1985 Ritchey Commando that I ordered with Phil Wood Hubs.
The tires are the only things that are not original. 
Check out the first seat post dropper.
Thanks Dave for getting me started in this great sport!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rock dude said:


> My first mountain bike. 1985 Ritchey Commando that I ordered with Phil Wood Hubs.
> The tires are the only things that are not original.
> Check out the first seat post dropper.
> Thanks Dave for getting me started in this great sport!


MY SIZE! DUDE! Extremely jealous! Niiiiceee!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Sweet Commando, they are the coolest, IMO.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

shawnw said:


> Sweet Commando, they are the coolest, IMO.


At one time I was thinking of selling it to fund the build of a Turner but I decided to hang it on my wall.
I just remember all the trails I rode with this bike and all the people that would ask me "what in the heck is that thing".


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

Rock dude said:


> At one time I was thinking of selling it to fund the build of a Turner but I decided to hang it on my wall.
> I just remember all the trails I rode with this bike and all the people that would ask me "what in the heck is that thing".


I'm sure glad you kept it, and I hope you go back to riding it.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

shawnw said:


> I'm sure glad you kept it, and I hope you go back to riding it.


I put that poor bike through hell, so she's been retired


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Awesome Commando. Some day I'd like to add one like that to the herd...


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

Sweet Commando.

I'll be posting some pic's of my 84 Team Comp as soon as she's finished. Should be complete in a week or so.....

looking for a pair of primo Araya RM20's 36 hole


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Liking that Commander!


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

*84 team comp*

Rocco,

Unable to respond to your PM, as I don't have enough posts on the forum.

Thanks,
Will


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry mods, I'll try again w/o the CL link. I'm not trying to sell anyting.

Interesting listing for an overpriced Ritchey is the topic of a thread on the Rivendell owners group discussion site. I find it kinda funny how us bike geeks get all caught up in brand loyality. It's our identity. I got soundly ripped here on MTBR for saying how much I liked the A Homer Hilson. The Riv crew is cracking up over a Ritchey. Sure its overpriced, but now that I own a Ritchey, my brand loyality makes me want to rub the 3K bombadil frame price back in their nose.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In the course of delivering pianos I get into a lot of people's houses. Yesterday a guy asked me if I could take his table saw along with the piano. When I prepared to put the saw in the garage, I came across this.

Photobucket doesn't want the fork to display right. Tip your head.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

My limited knowledge make me think that the frame is out of date with the components somehow. Am I right?

A retro resto? Mixto?

I need Ritchey bullmoose bars!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> My limited knowledge make me think that the frame is out of date with the components somehow. Am I right?!


It looks to be pretty much untouched to me. Frame and components are 1985(ish).


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The pedals are at least five years newer than the rest, but otherwise, yeah.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

El Sapo Rojo said:


> My limited knowledge make me think that the frame is out of date with the components somehow. Am I right?


This bike did not look like anyone had ridden it very hard, and the owner didn't strike me at all as a cyclist. He was not a collector or the type to be doing much to the bike. I would bet he had the bike since it was new and when he was 50# lighter.

He might even entertain an offer on it, if anyone but me knew where it was.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Aaaaand....dick tease of the day award goes to RepackRider!~


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Here are a few of my more recent acquisitions, hopefully not repeated posts. And if so, enjoy the 2nd go, 'round if you can.

'86 Commando from one of my favorite contributors, here
'93 P-21 Team
'92 Everest
'88 SuperComp


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

How does she ride?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Vlad said:


> How does she ride?


:eekster:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Very nice collection you have there!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Love that Commando.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ruthie is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2012)

First go- around, second go-around, one can never tire of looking at Ritchey's like these :thumbsup:


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ruthie is awesome.


Yeah, we're tight like this. :rockon:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The supercomp is just wonderfull.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fashion:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

cool dog, nice bike, nice shirt.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, That jersey goes w a different bike.....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Jim, 
I am slow.....
Washing, waxing, and replacing a few cables now.. give me six more months and it will be back together.....










Emma is my main riding partner.......Always ready...rarely complains:


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

OMG, is that frame a beauty. Sigh. My size, too. What's the serial#? (jus' curious...)

Very handsome dog, too.

:-0wen


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Two nice bikes Tim!!

Here is another from a website. Ritchey MountainBikes

Since the web is not like a book where you can refer back to it years in the future; I thought it best to post some of the photos and most of the description because the links might go out of date or don't work which is very frustrating and useless for research.

Serial number 2R089

I don't see it on the oldmountainbikes site yet.

Quote copied from the site: CycleEXIF

" Most local bike shops will have a token classic or collectable bike displayed somewhere, attestation to the proprietor's favored genre or the shop's specialty. Long had I admired the vintage mountain bike strung up on the wall of Sydney's City Bike Depot, which, upon inquiry, revealed the brilliant story of a founding father of off-road cycling - Tom Ritchey. 
As it turns out, this frame is stamped 2 R 0 8 9 - the 89th Tom assembled under the Ritchey MountainBikes banner, circa 1983. It was purchased by the founding father of City Bike Depot, Hugh, who purchased it from the first owner, complete with original catalog and sales receipt. According to Wikipedia, Tom Ritchey's partnership with Gary Fisher and Charlie Kelly dissolved in 1983, making this one of the first frames Ritchey fillet brazed in the first year of business.

The condition is what realtors would call 'a renovators dream', but the paint only hides what would be as fine as any fillet brazing seen these days. Ritchey was known for breaking away from the lugged tradition for off-road-specific frames, describing the joins in his catalog as 'perfectly radiused fillets'. The component list vividly describe the era, when Magura supplied brake levers straight from the motorcycle basket, as they had not yet developed a bicycle version: there's still allowances for indicators and a throttle cable. The gearing is appropriately wide, catered for by a TA Specialites triple crankset and selected by early Suntour thumbies. It's all rolling on a beautiful pair of original Wheelsmith wheels, the rear hiding an interesting detail: the California Bicycle License sticker.

Hugh is very proud to be the custodian of such an important piece of cycling's history, his only regret is that his contact did not opt for the slightly more expensive original 'Bullmoose' handlebars, handmade by Tom himself. Perhaps the Specialized stem and bars are just as significant, they may have been inspired by Tom's trademark mustache.

Massive thanks to Hugh and the guys at City Bike Depot in Sydney's central business district, especially Matt, for his photographic assistance. Hugh and Adam completed the Three Peaks Challenge last weekend, a fund raiser for cancer research, so better give them a couple of days before dropping by the shop. Make sure you do, though, even if it's just to ogle Tom Ritchey's frame #89."


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a 1987 Ritchey Ascent [so i'm told] that has a 3 digit ser.#, and I found one on oldmountain bikes website that has the same #s as this one, can 2 bikes have the same ser#s???? or is this the same bike?


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

Same #'s, same bike...


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

westsailwill said:


> Same #'s, same bike...


That's what I thought,now to find that guy that posted this bike on Old mountain bikes. THANKS


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

No problem man. How about some pic's?


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

no pics yet, not enough posts


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I have a beautiful 84 Team Comp (original owner) that just finishing a retro rebuild on. She is quite the looker, but until I post a few more messages everyone will nust have to wait.

Cheers


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

How about some more pic's of that awesome Commando?

My new wheelsets come sometime this weekend, so l'll be posting pic's of the primo 84 Comp then.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*97 Comp*

Parts wise, this is probably the most bastardized Comp you will ever see, but there is a story behind it! The frame was given to me by Ritchey while I was working for one of their parts distributors. Then virtually all the other parts I managed to beg, borrow or steal off of some of our other suppliers. The Pulstar hubs were given to me by Kirk Hoeppner the inventor, and are a hand made prototype.


----------



## westsailwill (May 18, 2012)

Bastardized or not. Still a great looking ride.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

viagra?....new ritchey model?....since when? G stop playing with the boys


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

gm1230126 said:


> viagra?....new ritchey model?....since when? G stop playing with the boys


Dang spammers.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Dang spammers.


Glad you set that straight


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Sorry about the suck photo. This was hanging high on a wall next to a skylight.

I put this in BCC, but it belongs here because the guy is not riding it to the post office. He knows what he has.

Original owner, he still has the receipt I wrote for him in 1982.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

CL find of the week.

1989 Ascent Comp in nice red and black fade. Full XT730. Appears to be mostly stock except the wheels and seat. It came with some Walmart Mongoose wheels(???) and a newer seat. Luckily I had a set of gray Matrix rims laced to black XT hubs and Megabite tires. I also had a Flite saddle but would rather have a turbo or Ritchey. The frame size is 21.5. Too big for me but I'll make do considering the price.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

*this just in,*

just picked this up at the crested butte marshalls auction. note the potts type two.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like its had a rough life. Great front fork!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

$180

nice work


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

den haag said:


> just picked this up at the crested butte marshalls auction. note the potts type two.


Potts Type ll fork & and what looks like a Ben...Marinovative rear brake...those 2 items alone worth 5 bills.
Looks like it was built in Marin...about '92 ish... 
Nice score.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Just on the basis of the rear brake....the frame looks to be like an 83 or something.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Finally took some decent shots of my Team Comp. Here's one of them.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

More please!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Very Sweet. Looks like an '84. 

What is the serial #, if you don't mind?


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

With the Potts on there...the Ritchey looks soo laxed...66* or what ....My '38 shwine looks the same w/ staight blade Koski's on it.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Very Sweet. Looks like an '84.
> 
> What is the serial #, if you don't mind?


This is the same bike that I posted starting back on page 31, and we chatted about for a bit. 
Serial number is 9C14. And here's another shot.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice photo!


----------



## Benzosol (Mar 31, 2012)

Love this...

Ben


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Such a good looker. It seems that Tom made about 75 (give or take a dozen) of these, pretty much exactly alike. But this particular series, the initial C series, seems to have been too pretty to ride, 'cause so many of them turn up in near pristine condition.

I'm grateful, of course. I do believe that I was the first person to ever ride the '84 that was passed on to me by Matt. I still tend to treat it with kid gloves and really haven't even gotten it dirty. I think I need to find another one that is already a bit beat, just so I can ride it!

YMMV, of course.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Tom does awesome work, a true legend. Been on here before but needs to be in this thread:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

are you gonna paint that frame one day?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Me, no. I save the krylon for my klunker projects.
I just got lucky and showed up at the shop last Saturday after it had been stripped and lightly blasted. 
Thus the reason for the crappy cell phone pics on such a beautiful piece. For all I know, it might be painted already.....
Like a little kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Is there a place other than Velocals where I can source decals?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Ritchey might still have those. I got an older version from them a bit back. Cheap too...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The inductees, Tom Ritchey, Susan DeMattei, Rob Parsons and Erin Hartwell.

Me, Tom and Joe. Gary wasn't there to complete the boxed set.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats to the inductees. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TR wearing a black T shirt. NIce.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

:madmax:Tom is one of those guys that never seems to look much older....god I hate those guys!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

84 Team Comp 19" 

Serial # 9C10

Got this with approximately 260 original miles (original odometer, see photo) on it. Owned by a little old lady, literally, in Portland, OR.

It came to me with wierd plastic 27 inch fenders, a Sachs Huret odometer, comfort seat, Specialized Street Stomper tyres, Jim Blackburn rear rack and original receipt. I took all of these things off and saved them. 

It needed a good clean and grease. 

The paint is 99% and the overall condition is near perfect. 

I put on Mathauser brake pads, cables inners and outers, grips, tyres (just temporary until I find some interesting period ones), and a different seat. I have and will keep all the other original bits that I replaced. 

LeicaLad noted and wrote on this forum that for some reason it seems these bikes, 84 Team Comp, were well cared for or not ridden much. This one certainly fits that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

beautifull...


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

I just wet my shorties!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Just wet my shorties!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks like thing was barely ridden!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Great ceasar's ghost!!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

There's those rack mounts again..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fantastic! You are amazing.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Annapurna A10*

Restoring need decal info


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!!!

It was fun to restore and have it come out so nice.

I have added few more photos including the original receipt and the odometer.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Thanks for the comments!!!
> 
> It was fun to restore and have it come out so nice.
> 
> I have added few more photos including the original receipt and the speedometer.


If I can make a request....I would love to see your bikes in its own threads because, frankly, you are quite the restoration guy.

Just a thought!

I can only imagine what your other bikes look like!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> Restoring need decal info


You too! Whoa...more...pics...please!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Restoring need decal info


Do you have pics of the full frame? The "A" was used for early Everest frames which morphed into the Team Comp frame, and later was used to designate Annapurna frames. Seeing the details at the seat cluster and the head tube "lugs" would help determine what decals the bike likely came with.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I have seen most of Sqrootof2's bikes. All I can say is as nice as his pictures are, seeing them in person was amazing. Every one of them are over the top beautiful. 

Looks like you did it again.

Nice.....


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Tom's the man


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Mystery Rider*

OK Ritchey fans...identify this rider! This is a signed Ritchey Race Jersey I dug out of the archives this afternoon, vintage 95-96 if my memory serves me. I know for sure that three of the four signatures belong to Shari Kain, Thomas Frischknecht, and Warren Sallenbach, but I will be damned if I can remember who the other rider is! First MTBR member to identify the fourth gets kicked in the junk by me!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Henrik Djernas


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha...you are correct, my wife came up with it just before you did. You still get kicked in the junk!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Sully?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Hope ya got big shoes....(LOL)



flyingcloud said:


> Ha...you are correct, my wife came up with it just before you did. You still get kicked in the junk!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*hope i got the decal right*



rismtb said:


> Restoring need decal info


 Sneak preview A10


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

1995 Ritchey P22


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Another P-22, just to keep the thread going


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1b96*

Timberwolf brought in out of the cold. I'm thinking complete rebuild I have another set of bull moose that need to go on. The salsa bar and tioga stem outa here.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

That is sooooo nice.

I echo the need for lots more photos!


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

*1990 p-23*

Has its own thread, but placed here for posterity.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

question. tig p-22 and p-23 parts spec is pretty much identical, how can you identify a desticked p series if it is a 22 or a 23? serial #? thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread got lively!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Tig P-23's usually have 3 digit #, Tig P-22's usually have 4 digit # but not always 

usually Tig P-21's have a P before a 3 digit # like P479., but not always

Team P series bikes have frame size, P, and a 2 or 3 digit number , like 8P18, but not always

If it has a non Ritchey rear drops outs, its an early P-23, if it has Ritchey drop outs it's a '91 or later P23 or P22 or ?

See this list of serial #'s for P series bikes: Old Mountain Bikes: Ritchey Bike Listing

Hope this helps


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

^^^^ This type of advice is very helpful. But not always


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*slowly coming*



rismtb said:


> Sneak preview A10


This restoring sucks it takes too long before you can ride!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cleaning:


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Does your wife ever wonder where all of the sandwich bags go?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Is that a seat sandwich, in a sandwich bag..


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> Is that a seat sandwich, in a sandwich bag..


He's doing his best Halaburt impersonation.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> He's doing his best Halaburt impersonation.





hollister said:


> Is that a seat sandwich, in a sandwich bag..





laffeaux said:


> Does your wife ever wonder where all of the sandwich bags go?


LOL x 3. You're going to need a big, big bag for an extra long churro for the bars.

p.s. don't say you need a bullmoose, I know you do...it just didn't fit into my plans for this post.

p.p.s somebody get the man a FB'ed bullmoose bar! I'm tired of seeing all his sad little parts in bags.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Ruthless bunch. Each little bag was marked Everest as it came off the bike. Have everything for this build except proper wheels. Came with quill style bar/stem. It's the Competition that needs the clamp on Ritchey bars. I buy my baggies in bulk. The wife comes out to the garage when she needs one for her sandwich. And my storage is much less organized than Halaburts (although I heard rumor he has misplaced whole projects on occasion)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> Ruthless bunch. Each little bag was marked Everest as it came off the bike. Have everything for this build except proper wheels. Came with quill style bar/stem. It's the Competition that needs the clamp on Ritchey bars. I buy my baggies in bulk. The wife comes out to the garage when she needs one for her sandwich. And my storage is much less organized than Halaburts (although I heard rumor he has misplaced whole projects on occasion)


Oh. Excuse me. I get confused when the wacko collectors have multiples. 

p.s. somebody get this guy some wheels!


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish I could express the depths of my jealousy for all the P series in this thread.......


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fishcreek said:


> P-23


That was very enjoyable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

That red P23 sure is stunning... Very nice indeed!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

There is something about a fire red bike. I had one, a road bike, lugged italian race..


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1B229 Timberwolf 85?*

This bike was donated to Community Bikes and I bought it from collector who bought it from the Donation place after they went over it to make it roadworthy and ridable. Not sure what happened in that process but sure as the Pope is a catholic the bull moose bars probably went out the back door. Unless&#8230;..the gooseneck stem [with a Anlun emblem] is original?? The bike's paint is definitely original with no down tube decals and just the head tube badge. I really like the TR 4130 decal is just screams RITCHEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

When I first started visiting VRC and developing an addiction for old mountain bikes, my first must have grail bike to find was an old Everest. Well, been working on Big Red for a few years now and finally got him presentable:























































With the pressure of needing a ride for the upcoming meet at Keyesville, I cut a few corners to finish the project. Nothing I won't come back and change after the meet, but they stick out to me and my desire to stay to my initial goal. My goal was simple. Keep it to 1981 and don't overdo it. Simple, clean, no over polishing of parts, but a nice display of a period correct bike showing natural patina accrued over thirty+ years of riding. Rest assured hours of meditation, consideration and elbow grease went into each part before it made it's way onto the frame.

Special thanks to a few people here on VRC who helped with sourcing the bike and a few of the parts. You know who you are. Thank you!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Next up, his younger brother:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*new paint*

Aemmer turn your head, you can't see these


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Thats a beauty Tim. Are you sure you want to ride it, it may look nice over the fire place mantel.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice work, T! It's great that there are vrc folks around like yourself who are passionate about restoring these old rigs to their original glory. Enjoy!


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Tim....*very nice!!!*

You are doing a great job on your bikes and you are having lots of fun doing it.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet! 
Mind sharing the build details?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks really nice, Tim. Great job.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

logbiter said:


> Sweet!
> Mind sharing the build details?


Is that a French Laprade (pre-SR) seatpost by any chance? I don't really know what they look like as you don't see many of them around.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I tried, still not sure how to copy multiple quotes on VRC but thank you all for the nice comments. You all have some very nice Ritchey's yourselves!










Here is the build thread. Still a few things to change. Nothing glaring but a few things just aren't quite right to me. Don't think those pedals came out until 82/83 need some silver KKT Lightnings or Suntour MP1000's, Still need a few brass ferrules for the top tube brake housing, those are aluminum on there now. Need to braze the cable ends. Thanks to H for letting me know I need end caps not plugs on the bar ends (like the red ones you see on really old Stumpies), Has a Specialized chain guard glued on the chain stay. Haven't been too anxious to take it off yet. Always pictured this build with allen head bolts instead of QR's. Jaguar shift cable housing. Thats about it though.

Loosing a little with the cut and paste function from Excell to VRC but you get it:

RITCHEY EVEREST 1981 NOTES
FRAME Ritchey Everest JS
FORK Ritchey Biplane JS
RIMS UKAI WITH BUMPS RG
HUBS PHIL WOOD STEEL RG
WHEEL QR CAMPY CLIST MARK
FREEWHEEL/CASSETTE WINNER 6 DONOR UNIVEGA
SPOKES RG
TUBES SCHRADER FULL CIRCLE CYCLE
TIRES MITSUBOSHI SILVER STAR DONOR SCHWINN K5
HANDLEBARS RITCHEY BULLMOOSE JS
GRIPS FOAMIES FIRST FLIGHT
BRAKE LEVERS MAGURA JS
SHIFT LEVERS SUNTOUR MIGHTY JS
STEM RITCHEY BULLMOOSE JS
HEADSET CAMPT NR JS
BRAKES FRONT MAFAC JS
BRAKES REAR MAFAC JS
SADDLE BROOKS B72 CLIST DAN
SEATPOST LAPRADE JS
SEATPOST QR CAMPY JS
BOTTOM BRACKET RITCHEY NEW BEARINGS.
CRANKSET TA 180 JS
RINGS TA STASH
DERAILEUR FRONT SIMPLEX JS
DERAILEUR REAR HURET DUPAR TITANIUM EBAY
CHAIN SHIMANO CLIST MARK
CAGES COBRA SWAP 
PEDALS TIOGA DONOR STUMPY/NEED KKT
BRAKE CABLES HEAVY DUTY CLIST MARK
BRAKE HOUSING 6MM CLIST MARK
SHIFT HOUSING JAGUAR 5MM CHANGE?
SHIFT CABLE JAGUAR CHANGE?
OTHER BREEZER SEAT SANDWICH JS
OTHER CABLE TIPS NEED TO BRAZE CABLE ENDS
OTHER REMOVE 81? SPECIALIZED CHAIN GUARD
OTHER FERRULES BRASS/NEED 2 TT
OTHER BAR ENDS NEED RED CAPS


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> SADDLE BROOKS B72 CLIST DAN


It would not have been sold with that saddle. The B-72 had four wires supporting it and did not fit on that seatpost without some sort of adapter. My Breezer #2 has a B-72 mounted on a (modified) Campagnolo micro-adjusting SP. Joe made an adapter that was a block of aluminum grooved on both sides, and fit between the double rails. He had to replace the original adjusting screws with longer ones in order to attach the saddle.

How did you put that saddle on the Laprade post?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> It would not have been sold with that saddle. The B-72 had four wires supporting it and did not fit on that seatpost without some sort of adapter. My Breezer #2 has a B-72 mounted on a (modified) Campagnolo micro-adjusting SP. Joe made an adapter that was a block of aluminum grooved on both sides, and fit between the double rails. He had to replace the original adjusting screws with longer ones in order to attach the saddle.
> 
> How did you put that saddle on the Laprade post?


Looks like he's got the JB Seat Sandwich on there from what I can see.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

nice King necklace, last 2 bikes on this thread make blood rush to my head


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> I tried, still not sure how to copy multiple quotes on VRC but thank you all for the nice comments. You all have some very nice Ritchey's yourselves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim, looking at the KVille photos I noticed your brake lever perches have the 'removable face' with a fastening screw on top and bottom. Is this an aftermarket perch as were common in the motorcycle world? Or maybe the real early Maguras were like this? Looks like it might get in the way of the shifter? Love the bike. Too bad you snapped the post.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looks like he's got the JB Seat Sandwich on there from what I can see.


That wouldn't work with the Laprade. The Campy SP has two adjusting screws, front and back, and you level the saddle by loosening one and tightening the other. Joe's "sandwich had holes to match and flat grooved surfaces where it contacted the saddle wires.

Laprade uses a much cruder system, with a set of matching splines on the curved surfaces on top of the post and the bottom of the seat clamp. Macro adjustment instead of micro adjustment. It was easy to strip them if your saddle wasn't cranked down super tight. The only way to put a block between the saddle and the SP would be to make a matching "sandwich," not as easy as the Breeze version because it would need two curved surfaces and matching splines cut into them.

So I'm still curious. How is that saddle stuck on the Laprade?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> That wouldn't work with the Laprade. The Campy SP has two adjusting screws, front and back, and you level the saddle by loosening one and tightening the other. Joe's "sandwich had holes to match and flat grooved surfaces where it contacted the saddle wires.
> 
> Laprade uses a much cruder system, with a set of matching splines on the curved surfaces on top of the post and the bottom of the seat clamp. Macro adjustment instead of micro adjustment. It was easy to strip them if your saddle wasn't cranked down super tight. The only way to put a block between the saddle and the SP would be to make a matching "sandwich," not as easy as the Breeze version because it would need two curved surfaces and matching splines cut into them.
> 
> So I'm still curious. How is that saddle stuck on the Laprade?


I'll of course defer to you, but i have a foggy recollection of there being two versions of the sandwich... could be wrong.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The gold bike is beyond awesome. I know that 30+ years later you guys are drooling over it, even though the technology is dated. Think about the time when there was literally no comparison to the bikes that we were building. Three guys working out of a couple of garages were, for a few months at least, making the coolest bikes on the planet, and trust me, we knew it. 

Who gets even ten minutes of being "the coolest?" I see this stuff that I help build, preserved to look like the day it rolled out, and I get chills. No way back then I would believe that our products would be revered like this three plus decades later.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> ......So I'm still curious. How is that saddle stuck on the Laprade?


Look here I think it shows both stuck and unstuck for this saddle. 

View topic - Ritchey Everest 1981. "Big Red" | Retrobike


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Mt. Taminthians, 3:11:



Repack Rider said:


> The gold bike is beyond awesome. I know that 30+ years later you guys are drooling over it, even though the technology is dated. Think about the time when there was literally no comparison to the bikes that we were building. Three guys working out of a couple of garages were, for a few months at least, making the coolest bikes on the planet, and trust me, we knew it.
> 
> Who gets even ten minutes of being "the coolest?" I see this stuff that I help build, preserved to look like the day it rolled out, and I get chills. No way back then I would believe that our products would be revered like this three plus decades later.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> That wouldn't work with the Laprade. The Campy SP has two adjusting screws, front and back, and you level the saddle by loosening one and tightening the other. Joe's "sandwich had holes to match and flat grooved surfaces where it contacted the saddle wires.
> 
> Laprade uses a much cruder system, with a set of matching splines on the curved surfaces on top of the post and the bottom of the seat clamp. Macro adjustment instead of micro adjustment. It was easy to strip them if your saddle wasn't cranked down super tight. The only way to put a block between the saddle and the SP would be to make a matching "sandwich," not as easy as the Breeze version because it would need two curved surfaces and matching splines cut into them.
> 
> So I'm still curious. How is that saddle stuck on the Laprade?


Alright, you made me curious too. So I went and dug around a little. Anybody have a bike with a Type II fork and a Type II seat sandwich?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sq_root_of_2 said:


> Look here I think it shows both stuck and unstuck for this saddle.


Okay, it's a different configuration for the one bolt system.

That looks like the French version of the Laprade. The SR had a fluted post. SR was heavier, but a stronger post. One of the first nine bikes we sold came back with the French Laprade in the same condition.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> The gold bike is beyond awesome. I know that 30+ years later you guys are drooling over it, even though the technology is dated. Think about the time when there was literally no comparison to the bikes that we were building. Three guys working out of a couple of garages were, for a few months at least, making the coolest bikes on the planet, and trust me, we knew it.
> 
> Who gets even ten minutes of being "the coolest?" I see this stuff that I help build, preserved to look like the day it rolled out, and I get chills. No way back then I would believe that our products would be revered like this three plus decades later.


Most of all i admire your modesty...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Tim, looking at the KVille photos I noticed your brake lever perches have the 'removable face' with a fastening screw on top and bottom. Is this an aftermarket perch as were common in the motorcycle world? Or maybe the real early Maguras were like this? Looks like it might get in the way of the shifter? Love the bike. Too bad you snapped the post.


The bike came to me with these levers and I didn't have the heart to change them. Wasn't sure what the deal was with the double screws. Not like any other Maguras (I probably have about 8) I have and didn't know if they were early or what. It did make for the thumbies going way inboard but they were easy to shift all weekend with my big mits. I am bummed about the post but thank goodness it wasn't the seat tube. something new to put on the ebay search. In the mean time I have a Newer one to use. Absolutely loved riding the bike but a little more attention to the fragile drive train and avoiding pinch flats should have been in order. I just get excited when I ride.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

FWIW, It is tough to get your weight back and low behind a B72. The silence before the snap was beautiful!

To quote Hollister, you can see the seat sandwich in the sandwich bag here:










One less post:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Most of all i admire your modesty...


And I appreciate the compliment. (*blush*) You're too kind.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Aemmer said:


> The bike came to me with these levers and I didn't have the heart to change them. Wasn't sure what the deal was with the double screws. Not like any other Maguras (I probably have about 8) I have and didn't know if they were early or what. It did make for the thumbies going way inboard but they were easy to shift all weekend with my big mits. I am bummed about the post but thank goodness it wasn't the seat tube. something new to put on the ebay search. In the mean time I have a Newer one to use. Absolutely loved riding the bike but a little more attention to the fragile drive train and avoiding pinch flats should have been in order. I just get excited when I ride.


Good for you for railing the thing. It's not like it's a common bike. I love the pic of the broken chain hanging over the top tube. Garage queen? Yeah right!

Have to say, those TA cranks look a little spindly under a big guy like you.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The owner of the gold bike sent me a photo of the receipt. I wrote it on June 5, 1980. Total was $1326.64 ($1251.55 + tax)

Described simply as "Complete bike w/ Ritchey frame."

This is the third time someone has shown me a 30+ year old receipt that I wrote for their bike. People hang onto stuff, don't they?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey CK, so now that it's confirmed 1980, tell us about the decals. I thought the Ritchey/Palo Alto ones weren't used until later?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes I would like to know about the 3 diff Ritchey decals as well, timeframes, aprox #'s for palo alto, Mountainbikes and Ritchey decals, We are very lucky to have surviving riders that can give accurate info and thanks in advance for that.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

There seems to be several versions of the forks that Tom built for the first couple of years. The gold bike has a flat top-plate and neither plate extends beyond the fork leg. I've seen sloping top plates that also don't extend beyond the crown. Most of the forks are sloping and the top plate extends beyond the crown. And at least a few, like frame #1 pictured below, has a flat crown where both plates extend beyond the fork leg. I wonder how many total versions of the fork actually exist?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

This^


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

shawnw said:


> Hey CK, so now that it's confirmed 1980, tell us about the decals. I thought the Ritchey/Palo Alto ones weren't used until later?


The post disappeared so I can't take a look at the decals. The bike was sold before we had the Ritchey/MountainBikes decals made. At that time it was the Ritchey decal and a small white sticker on the chainstay that said "MountainBikes."


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Tom lived in Palo Alto when he started building bikes. That decal ^^^ is one of his standard road bike decals that went on MountainBikes until we had our own decals made.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Tom lived in Palo Alto when he started building bikes. That decal ^^^ is one of his standard road bike decals that went on MountainBikes until we had our own decals made.


So that was my next question; if the Palo Alto preceded the Ritchey/MountainBikes decal in ~'82.

Here's one of the MountainBikes decals (also has them on the rims):









Also has flush crown, but with sloping top and no serial number:










CK, I remember the story you told about you taking a batch of parts to the anodizer to make them black, do you remember the date that that took place? And was it only a one time occurence for those early builds?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

*Palo Alto*

You have one special bike there FB. Anybody out there seen or have a 1984 Ritchey with this Palo Alto decal?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

A bit more common but I like this style and color combo:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

shawnw said:


> You have one special bike there FB. Anybody out there seen or have a 1984 Ritchey with this Palo Alto decal?
> View attachment 780492


There's several local ones..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

hollister said:


> There's several local ones..


Oh Ya, that guy. He tried to keep up with this hobby and look where it got him.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

interesting, I was confused seeing early Ritchey down tube decals before MountainBikes but I see on the close up there is a little palo alto banner on those. Live and learn. That one is my favourite just because it's a contradiction>road decal on a mountain bike


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> That one is my favourite just because it's a contradiction>road decal on a mountain bike


I'm not sure that it's a "road" decal. It's just the decal that Tom was using at the time - and he was making road bikes as there were no mountain bikes. 

I'd love to find a frame that fit me with the really old decals. You can see them a bit in this pic.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

i notice that Tom designed the double clamp on his early road stem and very early bullmoose bars as shown on the gold 81" mtb. I guess he figured out quickley you don't need 2 clamps then went to 1 then went to none and produced just a top cap in 83?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Didn't Jobst Brandt design the TR logo for his own bike (road), and then give the design to Tom to use.

This Logo Was Originally Done By Cycling Legene Jobst Brandt, According To Ritchey PR Man Sean Coffey. Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Ritchey Tam*

1981 or 82 This frame has a wierd # it looks like 1d3 but on the other hand the other way looks like 2P upside down 1??? It has chrome fillet brazed bars and above BB front derailiure route. Chris king headset Phil Italian threaded BB vertical rear drops but has slotted cable guides any ideas?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

not quite my size but too cheap to pass, now looking for some black bits..


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

After overhaul..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Bastard build. Logging Road Cruiser. Early 80's Road frame:


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Fishcreek,

Looks a lot like mine. I like the Logic brakes/crankset. Yours must be a little newer, mine has Shimano dropouts.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Aemmer said:


> Bastard build. Logging Road Cruiser. Early 80's Road frame:


What bars are those? That is one killer bike!!


----------



## bfrerck (Dec 27, 2011)

*Ritchey Super Comp Rebuilt as Super CompX*

I finally have something to post. My Ritchey Super Comp has been rebuilt as a Super CompX cross bike. I got this frame from Tom when I was a Sales Rep for Ritchey, unfortunately I destored the original fork in the Cross Country race at the Lajitas (Big Bend) Desert Challenge a number of years ago and have not been able to get it replaced. I went 2x9, it runs like a dream. The pedals are the oldest item on the bike, 1st gen XC1 bear traps. Well tell me what you think.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I had a lengthy conversation with Tom a few days ago regarding my upcoming publication. I thought it would amuse you guys that he had never heard the term "bi-plane" applied to his fork crown. He pointed out that he had been using the same design for road bike crowns before adapting it to mountain bikes.

Tom was unaware that the forks that John Padgett built for the John Finley Scott bikes (a run of 100, according to TR) had more clearance over the tire than his forks. Does anyone have a good photo of a Padgett fork?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Patchett*

Chaz,
I have a Padgett built(for Don Davis) frame+fork from around 87-88 in my stable, although it doesn't have the bi-plane fork.
Do ya any good?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

ssulljm said:


> Chaz,
> I have a Padgett built(for Don Davis) frame+fork from around 87-88 in my stable, although it doesn't have the bi-plane fork.
> Do ya any good?


Looking for a bi-plane from 1981.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

bfrerck said:


> I finally have something to post. My Ritchey Super Comp has been rebuilt as a Super CompX cross bike. I got this frame from Tom when I was a Sales Rep for Ritchey, unfortunately I destored the original fork in the Cross Country race at the Lajitas (Big Bend) Desert Challenge a number of years ago and have not been able to get it replaced. I went 2x9, it runs like a dream. The pedals are the oldest item on the bike, 1st gen XC1 bear traps. Well tell me what you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent


Brent - brother - an abomination. You've made utilitarian a lovely example of the high-water mark of MTB history. Please part it out and buy yourself a 105 Swisscross.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Brent - brother - an abomination. You've made utilitarian a lovely example of the high-water mark of MTB history. Please part it out and buy yourself a 105 Swisscross.


Yeah, I guess it's a valiant attempt at making a some sort of functional machine out of misc parts, but I think most here would say that it's just wrong. Swap out that frame and let someone give it a proper home. Do you still have the fork and stem?


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

bfrerck said:


> I finally have something to post. My Ritchey Super Comp has been rebuilt as a Super CompX cross bike.


I'm curious to know what rear brake you used. Dia-Compe like something BMX?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Looking for a bi-plane from 1981.


What differentiates a Padgett fork from a standard Ritchey fork?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> What differentiates a Padgett fork from a standard Ritchey fork?


Padgett fork had more clearance between the tire and the fork crown. It was what we sent Specialized in 1981 when they ordered four bikes. The first Stumpjumper reproduced the Padgett fork with a crown casting that resembled a bi-plane even though as a casting it didn't have to. According to Tom this resulted in an extra half-degree of head tube angle. Look at a 1981 Stumpy and compare to a Ritchey fork.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually the earliest Stumpjumpers (Oct. of 81) don`t have the biplane style fork. They have a socket fork. Supposedly they weren`t ready yet and they wanted the bikes on the market. The 82`s have the biplane...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw an 81/82 Stumpy the other day. No camera. 
Here is a 81 Ritchey Biplane for comparisson for when someone comes up with the padgett.

Top is from an 83, bottom is from an 81. Sorry no Padgett here:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

And here is a shot just because I am in Photobucket. Guess which ones mine:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> I saw an 81/82 Stumpy the other day. No camera.
> Here is a 81 Ritchey Biplane for comparisson for when someone comes up with the padgett.
> 
> Top is from an 83, bottom is from an 81. Sorry no Padgett here


I'm looking for a shot with a front wheel to show the difference in tire clearance.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> And here is a shot just because I am in Photobucket. Guess which ones mine:


It's the one that looks like mine. Top in the photo, seat cluster comparison makes it a no-brainer..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> I'm looking for a shot with a front wheel to show the difference in tire clearance.


Mitsuboshi 2.125"


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> It's the one that looks like mine. Top in the photo, seat cluster comparison makes it a no-brainer..


Agreed,
Too easy....

I am too predictable.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Mitsoboshi 2.125"


On a Ritchey you can just about get a finger in there. On a Padgett fork you could put three between the tire and the fork crown.

Realistically there can't be more than a handful of Padgett forks. They were made to be used on a production run of 100 frames Tom did for John Finley Scott, but most of those bikes were never finished and became part of Scott's estate. Because these forks made the bikes look different, we unloaded them whenever we had to give someone a deal. Four of them went to Specialized in 1981, and the initial Stumpjumper geometry reproduced the Padgett fork rather than the Ritchey.

I suspect that Padgett, using the same Reynolds Old Continental Oval fork blades that Tom used, didn't bother to trim them from the road wheel length.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

yes yes and yes 1983 stumpjumper


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Another CL love story...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Right on!
And I thought my tires were marginal.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

No Mafac's?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> No Mafac's?


Judging by the shifters that's an August 1983 or later bike with a Deerhead kit on it, including brakes (but not levers, obviously).


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

perfectly functioning roller cam, xccompe pedals, avocet, hasn't worn off, no wear on pedals or tires. One size too big, but still going to keep and ride.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

*ritchey*



-Anomie- said:


> Judging by the shifters that's an August 1983 or later bike with a Deerhead kit on it, including brakes (but not levers, obviously).


mid 80's Timbercomp. Duraace hubs 

edit: add pix. looks like a 85 timbercomp with upgrade to biopace. Can anyone verify? serial is 0B271


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

MERK26 said:


> Actually the earliest Stumpjumpers (Oct. of 81) don`t have the biplane style fork. They have a socket fork. Supposedly they weren`t ready yet and they wanted the bikes on the market. The 82`s have the biplane...


A handful of '81s have a chrome biplane fork. Whether this is original or replacement due to the socket fork breaking is up in the air.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> Judging by the shifters that's an August 1983 or later bike with a Deerhead kit on it, including brakes (but not levers, obviously).


Anomie is correct, Deerhead was still a few years out in 1980. I am just assuming he took the good bits off and put them on an early Ritchey and then put the Stumpy back together with what was in the parts bin.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

Hopefully for you it was a trade-in.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


>


Killer bike! I want it. Who put the Klein tires on it?


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice paint job too, somewhat Otis Guy'esque.Smooth tyres make for max clearance+rider skills have to come to play when in the dirt.
I can just hear the customer entering the bike shop w this bike"I'd like to trade in my old bike(that I never rode) for a new one(that I'll never ride)
Just guessing...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


>


Holly f%^&


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Holly f%^&


Are you disappointed about the tires?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Smooth tyres make for max clearance+rider skills have to come to play when in the dirt.


You would know.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

airwreck said:


> mid 80's Timbercomp. Duraace hubs
> 
> edit: add pix. looks like a 85 timbercomp with upgrade to biopace. Can anyone verify? serial is 0B271


Anomine was talking about the Stumpy.

0B271 looks like a pretty solid 1985.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1b96*

1985 Ritchey Timberwolf. Purchased at Mountain & Beach in vancouver 1 owner ridden as transportation daily. Restored 2013 mostly orig parts I know some don't agree but I don't care it deserved a new headset. I decided to base colour on headset.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> 1985 Ritchey Timberwolf. Purchased at Mountain & Beach in vancouver 1 owner ridden as transportation daily. Restored 2013 mostly orig parts I know some don't agree but I don't care it deserved a new headset. I decided to base colour on headset.


That looks great!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

The cable routing looks like someone didn't know what was going on


Repack Rider said:


> Link to a .pdf of a 1983 article in an English bike magazine, Ritchey/MountainBikes on the cover of February 1983 Bicycle. Definitely the first R/MB to arrive in the UK.
> 
> http://sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/ckimages/Bicycle_Magazine_1983.pdf


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

removed


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

ssmike said:


> No, he's putting this up here with the hope that someone will post their Ritchey and say they were thinking about selling....the Rumpfy pounce  .
> 
> My 83/84 Team Comp. Originally piloted by the man himself.


Very nice, I have to have one. Is that red, factory paint?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> Top is from an 83, bottom is from an 81. Sorry no Padgett here:


This picture got me thinking and then measuring... I'd assumed that "most" of the bi-plane/twin-plate Ritchey crowns were the same. On some early forks the top plate does not extend beyond the leg, and on later forks it does. I thought that all of the later forks were the same, but they're not.

There's a bit of difference in the forks over time. The '81 fork has about a 12mm gap between the two plates. By '83 the gap had expanded to about 16mm.

Also there are at least two different legs that were used. The "standard" CrMo legs has an ovalized profile - they're pretty narrow when viewed from the front. The legs made from Columbus CrMo have a more rounded profile and are wider when viewed from the front.

There are more versions of this fork that I thought.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1981 1p3*

I believe this to be an 81 mt Tam. With conversations with previous owner stated it was owned by the head mech at Hendricksons bike shop in Santa Barbara. He mentioned "it was one of the first ones". Also said he was a close friend of Chris King and the headset was made in Chris's basement. It was listed in the Ritchey OMB catalog as an 82. I believe it to be an 81. Any body who can confirm would be great. Ser 1P3. I received as frame fork bars headset bb. Tried to build period correct minus TA cranks and huret derailieurs of course.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> It was listed in the Ritchey OMB catalog as an 82. I believe it to be an 81. Any body who can confirm would be great.


It's a "Mountain Bikes II" frameset. These were introduced in the '82 catalog and sold through the '83 catalog. I'm not sure the date that the catalogs were actually published (maybe Charlie can answer that), but the fact that it's a MB-II frame means that's not an '81 frame (per the catalog year).

The MB-II frameset was introduced in a flyer that also says that MountainBikes (the company) has been around for three years: Old Mountain Bikes: 1982 MountainBikes Flyer


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Better pics of the headset?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1p3*

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Sometimes the "lugs" are longer, and sometimes they are shorter. But either way they do look nice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yowzer!



Comparing mine to that red thing.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> Comparing mine to that red thing.


When do you get yours back? When I was in Seattle recently, I want to stop by the shop to see if I could see it, but there wasn't enough time.


----------



## fug13azi (Dec 16, 2011)

Some pics of my restored P-23


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fug13azi said:


> Some pics of my restored P-23


Very nice. I would say some megabytes (save those Force tires for an older Ritchey) and maybe a Ritchey headset would really make that look nice. I like it.


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

These bikes are all gorgeous, so understated and classic, clean lines. Unfortunately the chances of me ever seeing one here in Australia are near zero I think.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pentlandexile said:


> These bikes are all gorgeous, so understated and classic, clean lines. Unfortunately the chances of me ever seeing one here in Australia are near zero I think.


Buy and have one shipped to you.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Great first post. Beautiful bike. 

What is the difference between an Ultra and a P-23?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> Great first post. Beautiful bike.
> 
> What is the difference between an Ultra and a P-23?


Tubeset, components, and a bit of geo.

Look at the first two column here: https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1990/ritchey1990_02_03.jpg


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Tubeset, components, and a bit of geo.
> 
> Look at the first two column here: https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1990/ritchey1990_02_03.jpg


It was a joke EL. I was setting you up. You were supposed to respond with:

"about 700 bucks"


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I think I just might be in love with that p-23. I continue to keep my eyes peeled for a P-series but just never seem to stumble on one. I found a P-22 that would have been perfect but it was kind of beat and was right at the same time that I bought my Wojcik...... someday.....


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> It was a joke EL. I was setting you up. You were supposed to respond with:
> 
> "about 700 bucks"


Oops. About two pounds.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

datmony said:


> I think I just might be in love with that p-23. I continue to keep my eyes peeled for a P-series but just never seem to stumble on one. I found a P-22 that would have been perfect but it was kind of beat and was right at the same time that I bought my Wojcik...... someday.....


Sometimes you need to bow to the pressures of ebay or the like. Wojcik's are cool though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2013)

Was that P22 on EBay Champange in color, if so I once owned that bike.


----------



## fug13azi (Dec 16, 2011)

Rumpfy said:


> Buy and have one shipped to you.


Yes, that's what I did


----------



## pentlandexile (Jan 4, 2013)

fug13azi said:


> Yes, that's what I did


To Australia?


----------



## fug13azi (Dec 16, 2011)

To Spain from USA, I bought the frame on Ebay.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

The one that I was looking at was red. Glad I got the Wojcik, it is a wonderful riding bike and I got a great deal on it. Amazing quality in his craftsmanship and it had a no logo King headset on it which is likely worth near what I paid for the whole bike. I still keep my eye out for the Ritcheys, one of these days the timing will be right for the right one. I wish I had seen one in Champagne though, that might have prompted me to say screw it I guess I do need two frames right now.  I like the classic colors but a Ritchey that was understated like that would be sick in my view.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

*Fork... yes or no?*

What do you guys think about the fork on this, good idea? It's not a Ritchey fork but it's based on a Ritchey design and uses Ritchey tubing. That makes it okay, right?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> What do you guys think about the fork on this, good idea? It's not a Ritchey fork but it's based on a Ritchey design and uses Ritchey tubing. That makes it okay, right?


Nope - not OK. That blend can't be pulled off with white tires and under-bar shifters.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Someone here on the Seattle CL is posting up looking for that white biplane fork. I think I just found where it went.

EL I have a blue logic fork for that but I think it is too dark to match.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> Someone here on the Seattle CL is posting up looking for that white biplane fork. I think I just found where it went.


I actually have a matching Bridgestone frame in the basement. I hate to steal the fork off of it, but I kind of like it on this bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I need to see it without those tires.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Probably the best alternative to the og fork


Damn I want that frame..


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Those tires are hurting my eyes so much I can't see the fork. 

Find a Logic fork is my vote.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow! You guys are a tough crowd about tire color.  The black tires are a little less "overwhelming" though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Wow! You guys are a tough crowd about tire color.  The black tires are a little less "overwhelming" though.


Not terrible and kinda looks neat in a retro sort of way in that it's a 1990 bike with a 1982 style fork.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Not terrible and kinda looks neat in a retro sort of way in that it's a 1990 bike with a 1982 style fork.


Looks like someone brought a p-23 with a seized fork to Rivendell for repair to me...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it! (although I'm not a fan of colored tires. Not even those red snakebellys that go on silvery bikes to some.) It does look retro.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

That frame is so cool I would hang it in my house, plus it would inspire me to find the correct fork.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

shawnw said:


> That frame is so cool I would hang it in my house, plus it would inspire me to find the correct fork.


I'd love to find the correct fork, but given how few "correct" forks exist, I need something that works well enough until the unicorn appears.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

A retro fork on a vintage bike. I think that might be a first.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Personally, I think the fork is an homage. A twin-plate crown took effort to build right. I like seeing any of 'em.

How's it ride?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Personally, I think the fork is an homage. A twin-plate crown took effort to build right. I like seeing any of 'em.
> 
> How's it ride?


Not sure yet. The fork rode nice on the previous bike. I bought the Ritchey with a Judy on it and the geometry was horrible. I've only cruised around the streets with the new fork and the geo feels "normal" again. It's rained for the past two days here, so I've not had it on the dirt.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Not sure yet. The fork rode nice on the previous bike. I bought the Ritchey with a Judy on it and the geometry was horrible. I've only cruised around the streets with the new fork and the geo feels "normal" again. It's rained for the past two days here, so I've not had it on the dirt.


Hopefully, you'll use different pedals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Are you afraid to show us a drive side photo because the drive train is two years too new for the bike?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Are you afraid to show us a drive side photo because the drive train is two years too new for the bike?


More to hide the m952 rear derailler.  I have an m900 rear to put on it however - then it will all be 2 years to new.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> How's it ride?


Really really well.  I finally got it out on the trail tonight.

And the obligatory drive-side shot for Rumpfy.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Ultra, wish it wasn't so big, it's a 21.5", I ride 16-18". I'm thinking maybe a Nitto dirt drop riser stem and a moustache bar, or would that just be wrong?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Ultra. If it's too big a DD or mustache bar will create some serious reach issues for you.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, I hear ya on the sizing. I'm grasping at straws trying come up with a set up to make it work for me. It's in such nice condition. Reality is I'm 5'8'.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The reality is that you need to sell it and find one that fits.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Ser# question*







Annapurna A10 Hello I am in the midst of this resto I will start its own thread later. My question is after looking at recent pics. It looks like the welding is over the ser #> were BB shells stamped before welding? This Bike has had major work on it over the years. Tubes replaced, brakes modified I bought it new from the rafters of Deep Cove Bike shop from Chaz. I was looking for a new one to replace the one that got stolen. I remember being so happy to get another one in my size. It was jade metallic green and was only a frame and fork {unicrown}. Chaz said "ya that's the last of the good ones" Didn't know what he he was talking about till much later. So A10 puts it right around the time Tom changed the routing in 83? thanks in advance for the stamping question. I can just picture the guy at the end, or begining of the line with a big hammer yelling across to Tom or CK " heh what # do you want on these 4" ha ha


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> My question is after looking at recent pics. It looks like the welding is over the ser #> were BB shells stamped before welding? This Bike has had major work on it over the years. Tubes replaced, brakes modified...


My guess is that the longer guide was brazed on later and is not original to the frame. Below are two pics. The red frame is from '83 and gold from around 86. The short guide on your frame matches pretty well is the red bike. The FD cable is routed above the BB using housing. That's probably how your frame looked originally.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ok that's what I thought, doesn't the 2 in the gold frame mean it was the second year of production? and it looks like he made them bigger tougher. I am surprised mine is still there after the abuse its been thru.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

First # is the last digit in the size

So 2 =22"


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*85'Ascent?*

Hands are still dirty from finishing this. I believe this frame to be an 85. Ser # A500?83 or 6 can't tell from the rock bashes. It came with a few parts so I tried to build to some degree of spec parts. If some see's something wrong or out of place {other than the shifter cables being too long] that would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Another question about the Suntour u brake {which was a little tricky to set up} The cable routing from the BB to the rear derailiure seems to touch/rub slightly on the brake boss fillet braze. Is that norm?


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*Super Comp*

New to me from original owner. 1988 with goodies. I posted up on another forum, however it belongs here as well.
































































Anyone have one of these Mavic derailluers for sale???










NOS goodies


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

just put the original fork back on the super comp and burn away those pics.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

colker1 said:


> just put the original fork back on the super comp and burn away those pics.


Agree, the first question i asked when I saw the bike was "do you have the original fork".


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Don't use that way too new M737 front hub.

That bike has potential to be fantastic.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Don't use that way too new M737 front hub.
> 
> That bike has potential to be fantastic.


For now my only plans are to get the original fork back on, original decals installed, and period correct XT or mavic rear derailluer.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Make sure to post when you're done, this will be a good one. Oh, and don't only burn the pictures of that fork, hire one of those companies that "scrubs" your internet history


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That bike is very nice. In my humble opinion, it belongs forever in 1988. I would use this as a restore guide:

https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1988/ritchey1988_12.jpg

Along with this:

Shimano History

Deore XT:

Rear Derailleur: RD-M730-GS (long cage) and RD-M730-SGS (super long cage). 6speed SIS compatible, Centeron Pulley, Ceramic guide pulley bushing, white XT letters

Shifting Levers: SL-M730 6 speed SIS compatible, SIS/friction option, light alloy clamp.

Front Chain ring and Bottom Bracket: FC-M730 and BB-M730, Biopace II (black decal) chain rings, light alloy anodized finish, 46/48/50 outer, 36/38/44 middle and 26/28 inner rings, 165/170/175/180 lengths, cups available in English (68 x 117.5 or 122.5) or Italian ( 70 x 117.5) threading, 74/110 BCD, 3 different tooth profiles for improved shifting

Free hub: FH-M730-NT (nutted), FH-M730-QR (quick release) and HB-M730-F (front), 6 speed SIS compatible, lubricating ports with open/close, black available, OLD rear 126 or 130, 32 or 36 hole, 12-16 tooth outer threaded, 13-26, 28, 30, 32 splined cogs

Front derailleur: FD-M730, trailing action mechanism, available in Alpine (AL) or Half-Step (HS) versions, band type for 28 - 28.6 and endless clamp (EC) type for 31.8, white XT letters

Pedals: PD-M730 and PD-M731 (Comp) versions, low profile parallelogram shape (730), smaller rectangular shape (731)

Head Parts: HP-M730 available in English/Italian or French threading, rubber upper cup for easy maintenance

Brake Levers: BL-M730, 4 position lever reach adjustment, 4 finger size, rubber barrel cover, black lever

Brakes: BR-M730 cantilever (silver or black finish), sealed internal spring, low profile brake pad, spring tension adjuster, easy cable adjuster with round straddle carrier that redirects the brake cable BR-M731, U brake with new Shark Tooth anti-jam device, black

Other: SQ-M730 seat post quick release and DF-M730 shark fin chain deflector

Certainly you should be able to sell or trade off a few of the newer bits that came with the bike to fund what you will need.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

rismtb said:


> Another question about the Suntour u brake {which was a little tricky to set up} The cable routing from the BB to the rear derailiure seems to touch/rub slightly on the brake boss fillet braze. Is that norm?


Some of those U-brake posts have a hole drilled through from front to back. The cable goes through the hole. Does the post on the drive side have a hole?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

no hole in post. I do remember seeing that on other u brakes. I will try to run plastic sleeve over cable as it passes under the BB. It just needs to go over a mm. As you can see the cable does touch the boss. Another weird little bike mech problem…arrhh.


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

*1984 Annapurna*

Recent CL find, 1984 Annapurna 0A3


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

No way!! That bike is amazing, and a nice size too. Good for you.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice...let's see more photos and the build details. Great find!!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

SMRTIN said:


> Recent CL find, 1984 Annapurna 0A3


Nice bike, what color are you going to paint it?

Steve


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are some more pics. The bike came with the touring package including twin bottle cages, rack & bag, and handlebar bag. I think the portage strap was just an add on. Got it from the original owner who said he bought in SoCal. Build is more or less 84 catalog spec. Deerhead XT, Phil Wood hubs w/ QRs, Ambrosia Durex rims, Specialized alloy headset, XC shifters, Magura levers, SR post... Grips, tires and seat are not original and will be replaced.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

like the head set focus is that a king or specialized?


----------



## SMRTIN (Dec 17, 2012)

rismtb said:


> like the head set focus is that a king or specialized?


WTH!! Fixed. Specialized.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice to see the additional photos thanks. Again it is a great find. Congrats.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love this... a beauty!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

that thing is a real sleeper until you take a hard look at it.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the post...that bike is gorgeous. Unbelievable condition. The Suntour shifters are unusual aren't they? I think I've only seen Deerheads on these years. But they were custom builds to a certain degree right?


----------



## ric-the-mountainbike (Jun 28, 2012)

*mid eighties ascent*

Pieced this together with as many period correctish parts. Built myself a "vintage" set of non disc tubeless I-9's. This thing rips in pisgah!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ric-the-mountainbike said:


> View attachment 855063


Great looking ride. Looks like fun!


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm a big fan of correctish!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1985 Timberwolf 1B96*

Recent restoration respray by Toxik Design Lab Vancouver. The frame was a one owner ridden/raced put away wet. All parts including wheelset/ are original. I added the bars from a frame found in a dumpster behind Bikes on Broadway in 87'. The king headset was chosen because I want to ride it. The first picture is how I bought from the orig owner


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice, love the color


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Some pics from my P23 (not finish)
Philippe


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

*1988 Ascent Comp*

I was searching out parts for my Super Comp, ended up with a Ascent.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup,
That happens.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, that Timberwolf is tasty.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*A10*

I have owned this frame and fork since new. Been thru hell and back a few times I will post history in a sep post. I saw this flood of great looking Ritchey's and could'nt help my self.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Dealer brochure*

The evolution continues


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> The evolution continues


That's really cool. That's the Canadian catalog which several models that were not available in the US. I'd heard of the "Timberline" but never the "K2," "Eclipse," or "Ascente" (with an "e").


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow! Great stuff. Beautiful bike. Good brochure also. So has anyone got the braze on for the light on their handlebars?

I would sure enjoy more close ups of the bike around the lug work, bars, etc....


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

EL, I would have beat you to the post but I had to savor that brochure for a half hour first.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

My Super Comp....about as mint as you can get for a bike that is still ridden.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rock-o-holic said:


> My Super Comp....about as mint as you can get for a bike that is still ridden.


Nice!

This is my my favorite thread on VRC. Never stops giving.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

That is real purty.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Because he never stopped building.Damn prolific builder.


tductape said:


> Nice!
> 
> This is my my favorite thread on VRC. Never stops giving.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, my P23 from 1990 (finisch).




Philippe


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

WCS goodness. 

So nice.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

oneschnark said:


> Hi, my P23 from 1990 (finisch).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18in? NIce...


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Steel29er said:


> New to me from original owner. 1988 with goodies. I posted up on another forum, however it belongs here as well.


Updated picture with original fork installed and XT derailleur.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Steel29er said:


>


It looks much better with that fork.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Definitely better with the original fork. Now put a correct saddle on there and flip the handlebars over so they face the correct direction.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Definitely better with the original fork. Now put a correct saddle on there and flip the handlebars over so they face the correct direction.


I'm thinking of ditching the bar ends, what do you think? I would like to find some yellow moose bars like the ones on Rock-o-holics Super.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Steel29er said:


> I'm thinking of ditching the bar ends, what do you think? I would like to find some yellow moose bars like the ones on Rock-o-holics Super.


if i were in your shoes i would toy around w/ shorter stem and lower.. i would give it a try.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I would think BullMoose bars are the wrong vintage for 88? I'd take Colker's advice.


Steel29er said:


> I'm thinking of ditching the bar ends, what do you think? I would like to find some yellow moose bars like the ones on Rock-o-holics Super.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks great now with the original fork. Love those mavic cranks. That stem does look very very long.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Besides that particular version of the Ritchey stem being a year or two too new, the stem length looks just right for that era and size. I think everybody ran 150s back then. Combined with 21" wide bars that setup was so in!  There were no bar ends in '88 for whatever it's worth.

Great bike!

Reference pic from that era (looks like it's got a 170 stem!):

https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1988/ritchey1988_12.jpg


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Besides that particular version of the Ritchey stem being a year or two too new, the stem length looks just right for that era and size. I think everybody ran 150s back then. Combined with 21" wide bars that setup was so in!  There were no bar ends in '88 for whatever it's worth.
> 
> Great bike!
> 
> ...


 .. to ride? maybe? I take it from his seat position and bar height.. but maybe i am wrong.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> .. to ride? maybe? I take it from his seat position and bar height.. but maybe i am wrong.


That's how they were ridden. On the flats and climbing felt really good... descending however was less than ideal...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's how they were ridden. On the flats and climbing felt really good... descending however was less than ideal...


 I checked the geometry you posted. They had long wheelbases w/ shallow head angles, short top tubes.. the long stem would kinda put your weight over the front wheel axle.


----------



## v8mercedes (Dec 28, 2008)

my NOS '92 P22 TEAM


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> I checked the geometry you posted. They had long wheelbases w/ shallow head angles, short top tubes.. the long stem would kinda put your weight over the front wheel axle.


ya, it kinda evens things out if that's what you're saying.

It's still a really different feeling compared to the new stuff with the short stem and wide bars.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

v8mercedes said:


> my NOS '92 P22 TEAM
> 
> View attachment 861995


amazing! such an awesome specimen.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

1992 World Champion X 2. 1 Dane 2 Swiss slaughtered everyone at Bromont on the same bike. Tom must have been very proud.


Fillet-brazed said:


> amazing! such an awesome specimen.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ya, it kinda evens things out if that's what you're saying.
> 
> It's still a really different feeling compared to the new stuff with the short stem and wide bars.


 On fast buff singletrack, i still like the short bars/bar end/135 stem.. a lot.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

close up of light mount


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Dig the Team!

Interesting light mount. Was that a Canada only option? Never seen that.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Steel29er said:


> I'm thinking of ditching the bar ends, what do you think? I would like to find some yellow moose bars like the ones on Rock-o-holics Super.


Those Ritchey bullmoose bars are going to be near impossible to find. I had a similar idea and went with the Rivendell bullmoose bars, they're fillet braised and I know they might be wrong ......they're soo right.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

v8mercedes said:


> my NOS '92 P22 TEAM


Un NOS it.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello , i have owned this Ritchey twice , first time in 2009 , i purchased from gentleman who had put it away in his backyard shed years earlier , after a good cleaning and cables it was ready to ride and i never really did any research , fast forward to 2014 and here it is again in my hands , serial # 313 , I have been told a 83 ?I was told the frame was hanging at a LBS in the 80's then built up a few years later with Deore & Suntour parts It is fillet brazed with a grooved seat collar , like on the earlier "Mountain Bikes" ,it has Campagnolo headset with a Salsa threadless stem that bolts to a threadless / threaded steertube , also what year did the rack eyelets on the top of seatstays get put on? any info would be great , thanks guys !


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry I will resize pics and flip them , trying to figure out new I-pad


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Un NOS it.


I hear ya on that, but man, sometimes it's so cool to see something that old in new condition. I say keep it as is and find another rider.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> any info would be great , thanks guys !


It looks like your bike/frame went through some changes over time. The frame is an '82 or '83 "MountainBike II" frame - based on the non-milled head tube and the machined slot in seat tube (and the slotted cable stops would point more towards '83). The fork was made later - the unicrown forks were introduced in '84 - so it is not original to the bike. Also the rack mounts are not correct for the frame, they must have been added later or put on by someone besides Tom. Ritchey rack mounts of that era are large "washers" style bosses and not the barrel shaped bosses that are on your frame. Also I'm not sure what stem that is, do you have a clear picture of it? It's a clamp on style, but has a roller for the cable - that's pretty unique and likely not made by Ritchey.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I find it very, very, very difficult to Un-NOS my 84 Team Comp. I took my custom 1981 on a cross-country ride the morning after it cleared customs. This NOS thing, tho', is very differently. I just can't bring myself to "do it" to this bike. sigh.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> . Also I'm not sure what stem that is, do you have a clear picture of it? It's a clamp on style, but has a roller for the cable - that's pretty unique and likely not made by Ritchey.


I'm thinking a Salsa clamp on.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info , yes it is a salsa stem, when I first got the bike there was a small jalapeño sticker peeling off of it which also said Salsa, the second owner said the original owner bought the frame in primer from his LBS ? Maybe thats when the bosses were added by them ? did they sell Ritcheys bare (non painted frames)to LBS ? So the customers could build it up with their own specs, thanks again for all the info .


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> did they sell Ritcheys bare (non painted frames)to LBS ? So the customers could customize to the owner own specs ?


If it was bought from Cupertino Bikes then yes. Some number of unfinished frames were given/sold/unloaded on Cupertino Bikes in the early '80s to cover some debt payment. Otherwise, I'm not sure that the frames were delivered that way to shops.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

laffeaux said:


> If it was bought from Cupertino Bikes then yes. Some number of unfinished frames were given/sold/unloaded on Cupertino Bikes in the early '80s to cover some debt payment. Otherwise, I'm not sure that the frames were delivered that way to shops.


Wow ! Very interesting , because it was told the original owner did not build it up right away ,that over the next 3 to 5 years of collecting the parts then built it up around the mid to late 80s, so maybe the history is coming afloat , thanks very much !


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> If it was bought from Cupertino Bikes then yes. Some number of unfinished frames were given/sold/unloaded on Cupertino Bikes in the early '80s to cover some debt payment. Otherwise, I'm not sure that the frames were delivered that way to shops.


The seat cluster on those are different


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

laffeaux said:


> If it was bought from Cupertino Bikes then yes. Some number of unfinished frames were given/sold/unloaded on Cupertino Bikes in the early '80s to cover some debt payment. Otherwise, I'm not sure that the frames were delivered that way to shops.


Anyone here buy one of those? Just curious. I considered geting one from them and probably would have, but w/o a fork I couldn't pull the trigger. I was told they were all 23".


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Finley Frame Will Ride Again!*

I'm a bit of a newbie to the vintage scene but have always appreciated from afar the slack angles, long WB and funky components of the old MTBs...until recently.

Over the holidays I inherited from family a barn-fresh mid eighties Schwinn, nothing special, but almost all original with a funky mix of parts. Well, during my internet ramblings for old schwinn info I stumbled across a Chicken Coop frame for sale at First Flight (I'm sure most of you are familiar with it).

I was completely captivated by the story, and that this was one of the frames that was bought from the Cupertino shop, built and ridden... a lot! I couldn't get it out of my mind, but as you know, no fork no frame! Fortunately (and thankfully) member VeloCulture connected me with a period fillet brazed bi-plane and with some encouragement I pulled the trigger!

So here you go, this is my new project. My goal is to build a "rider" to '81 specs...as if you walked into a BS in '81 and built it up. The frame is a little sweaty but surprisingly not rusty, just nicked and scraped so this will be left as is. I'm thinking of having the fork and bullmoose bars black, etc.

Anyway, any build thoughts from your keen knowledge would be appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The beginning of a great adventure!

Have fun with it.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

tclar4 said:


> Anyway, any build thoughts from your keen knowledge would be appreciated!:thumbsup:


What a sweet project! You might already be aware of member laffeaux's site Old Mountain Bikes which is a fantastic archive of all things vintage Ritchey. And he has compiled a listing of components from the 1981 catalog:

Old Mountain Bikes: 1981 MountainBikes Catalog


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, I've come across OMB and what a resource it is!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*0c57*

This bike has been on this thread before. I am the new proud owner. Thanks Rocco! Well I have never seen a finer specimen of a dream bike that has less than 100miles on it. She will probably never see dirt just to make sure a mint example survives for the little nippers. Ha ha enjoy


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> This bike has been on this thread before. I am the new proud owner. Thanks Rocco! Well I have never seen a finer specimen of a dream bike that has less than 100miles on it. She will probably never see dirt just to make sure a mint example survives for the little nippers. Ha ha enjoy


Wow! Perfect down to the original tires. Nice one.

What's the seat?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

That Team is beautiful.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Droolin' over the OC57 ! I finally had to ditch my Ritchey Quads because they were disintegrating. Good score!-


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

rismtb said:


> I believe this to be an 81 mt Tam. With conversations with previous owner stated it was owned by the head mech at Hendricksons bike shop in Santa Barbara. He mentioned "it was one of the first ones". Also said he was a close friend of Chris King and the headset was made in Chris's basement. It was listed in the Ritchey OMB catalog as an 82. I believe it to be an 81. Any body who can confirm would be great. Ser 1P3. I received as frame fork bars headset bb. Tried to build period correct minus TA cranks and huret derailieurs of course.


I live in Santa Barbara and did a lot of business with Hendrickson's. The mechanic and all around mtb pioneer was Terry Gearhart and we were good friends. He was not tall and so that bike you have might have been his, but by the time I knew him better he was riding a blue Commando, and sold me a white one, too, which I still own. He also sold me a Stumpjumper in '83, a Fisher Montare for my wife and other cool stuff. Terry passed away about 20 years ago and we still have an annual memorial ride for him that goes up to Little Pine Mtn. My other good friend Chris King started making his first headsets in the back room of the bikeshop, on manual mill and lathe. My '84 Ritchey still has his headset in it (posted a bit earlier in this thread, the white bike on page 27). Doug Knox was the manager and is still a friend of mine, now the north american manager for Time cycles. Great times!


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

tclar4 said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie to the vintage scene but have always appreciated from afar the slack angles, long WB and funky components of the old MTBs...until recently.
> 
> Over the holidays I inherited from family a barn-fresh mid eighties Schwinn, nothing special, but almost all original with a funky mix of parts. Well, during my internet ramblings for old schwinn info I stumbled across a Chicken Coop frame for sale at First Flight (I'm sure most of you are familiar with it).
> 
> ...


That's a great project you've got there. I'll second the rec for oldmountainbikes.com. Great resource with plenty of bikes, catalogs, links, etc. Same for this forum. Lots of knowledge here. Since you're starting from scratch, have you considered a repaint in one of the classic Ritchey colors?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Terry Gearhart*



Club Mud said:


> I live in Santa Barbara and did a lot of business with Hendrickson's. The mechanic and all around mtb pioneer was Terry Gearhart and we were good friends. He was not tall and so that bike you have might have been his, but by the time I knew him better he was riding a blue Commando, and sold me a white one, too, which I still own. He also sold me a Stumpjumper in '83, a Fisher Montare for my wife and other cool stuff. Terry passed away about 20 years ago and we still have an annual memorial ride for him that goes up to Little Pine Mtn. My other good friend Chris King started making his first headsets in the back room of the bikeshop, on manual mill and lathe. My '84 Ritchey still has his headset in it (posted a bit earlier in this thread, the white bike on page 27). Doug Knox was the manager and is still a friend of mine, now the north american manager for Time cycles. Great times!


do you know Andrew Ross? He was Terry's best friend. I tracked him down in regards to my frame fork with a odd ser # 1d3. I conversation with him email he said he believed the bike was one of the first ones? he even sent me a pic of Terry on the exact frame/fork. He also said Terry or Hendricksons had 3 frames made with the same ser #. One was built just for downhilling........go figure


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep. Great thread.


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

wxflyer said:


> That's a great project you've got there. I'll second the rec for oldmountainbikes.com. Great resource with plenty of bikes, catalogs, links, etc. Same for this forum. Lots of knowledge here. Since you're starting from scratch, have you considered a repaint in one of the classic Ritchey colors?


Thanks!

I've thought about a repaint, but I guess my first impulse is to keep it in its used condition, complete with the incorrect braze-ons so as to preserve the story.

I am open though to a full restore. I open this to the community, what do you think is better? As is or full restore?


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't like purple and the fork mismatch would bug me. So my vote is full restore.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tclar4 said:


> I am open though to a full restore. I open this to the community, what do you think is better? As is or full restore?


It depends on what your purpose for fixing it up are. For me, I'd be interested in having a good-looking rideable bike of the period without dumping a huge amount of money into it. To do that I'd get a repaint (not cheap) and new decals. I'd leave the braze-ons as is - they are part of the frame's history and replacing them adds to the cost of the restore. Then I'd build it up with age-appropriate parts that made me happy.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

I had to wrestle back and forth with that on mine (thanks for the help Laffeaux!). The original paint scheme doesn't seem correct for '84, but it was in good shape so I left it. I'm now hunting for period correct parts to make it look as it may have in '84. I'll add some pics when I get home.
Edit: I did have the bars/fork repainted. The PO attacked them with a rattle can to cover up nicks and scrapes and it was horrible.


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> It depends on what your purpose for fixing it up are. For me, I'd be interested in having a good-looking rideable bike of the period without dumping a huge amount of money into it. To do that I'd get a repaint (not cheap) and new decals. I'd leave the braze-ons as is - they are part of the frame's history and replacing them adds to the cost of the restore. Then I'd build it up with age-appropriate parts that made me happy.


That is a great compromise! I was originally thinking of hitting the fork and the bullmoose with black to nuetralize, but not having it all match (in non-Ritchey purple no less!) would bug me too.

Now haven't I seen a cool Ritchey burgundy somewhere around here?


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

tclar4 said:


> That is a great compromise! I was originally thinking of hitting the fork and the bullmoose with black to nuetralize, but not having it all match (in non-Ritchey purple no less!) would bug me too.
> 
> Now haven't I seen a cool Ritchey burgundy somewhere around here?


This one? (on my short list of favorite early Ritcheys)
Old Mountain Bikes: sn 1R0122

Personally I wouldn't repaint that frame, mostly because I like the purple as is. Heck, I would even leave the fork red, which is a great color combination with the purple. You will feel like royalty every time you ride that bike.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> This one? (on my short list of favorite early Ritcheys)
> Old Mountain Bikes: sn 1R0122
> 
> Personally I wouldn't repaint that frame, mostly because I like the purple as is. Heck, I would even leave the fork red, which is a great color combination with the purple. You will feel like royalty every time you ride that bike.


Agree.. I wouldn't touch it. The rougher the painting, the sweeter the bike is.. w/ smooth running wheels, drivetrain and brakes, built w/ shinny, silver parts. Ride it.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Love this one> Old Mountain Bikes: Bike Listing


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

And this is THE ONE> Old Mountain Bikes: Bike Listing


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the great thoughts. I appreciate the camp that says leave it and ride it. Chew. Chew. Chew. This is the great fun of a project, deciding which route to go!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

+1 to the ride it rough camp.

If you put money into making it pretty, you'll not want to scratch it up. You'll not ride it beyond showing it off. And you'll count every scratch as a major injury. If you want to ride it hard, plan the repaint for, say, 5 years from now.


----------



## v8mercedes (Dec 28, 2008)

THX a lot for your comments guys:thumbsup:

@rumpfy: i will not un nos it.....:nono:


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Early "Mountain Bike " frame built up with a newer unicrown fork , Dore XT shifting, Shimano SLR brakes, Ritchey bars and grips and Onza 2.1 tires.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

doees that fork have the right rake??


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

[QUOTES=colker1;10976194]doees that fork have the right rake??[/QUOTE]
The layed back headtube was popular in the early years


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> The layed back headtube gives it a crazy looking stretch look , I am currently in the process of getting a early " plane " fork for it ......


You need the right rake or it won't ride as it should.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Seems like all the early Fishers and and Ritcheys had the layed back headtube / stretch look ,Thanks for that important info though,:thumbsup:


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

colker1 said:


> You need the right rake or it won't ride as it should.


She does look slightly askew. Do you have the original to compare?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wacowacko said:


> Early "Mountain Bike " frame built up with a newer unicrown fork , Dore XT shifting, Shimano SLR brakes, Ritchey bars and grips and Onza 2.1 tires.


That fork looks bent. Neat bike. What kind of stem?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1984 Timberwolf*

Please welcome 1B216


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

It is always nice to see a new one emerge from hiding.

Welcome


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Please fix that chain


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ha a few others tell me too, but for me it's an old racing trick to save weight faster shifting keeping that chain tight in the climbing gears [granny,middle] but you have to really ask yourself when you shift big that you better be sure your in a cog or your going to be walking back to the pits. I know it looks weird but effective not for everyone


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Ha a few others tell me too, but for me it's an old racing trick to save weight faster shifting keeping that chain tight in the climbing gears [granny,middle] but you have to really ask yourself when you shift big that you better be sure your in a cog or your going to be walking back to the pits. I know it looks weird but effective not for everyone


Learned from Alexi Grewal that a longer chain has less drag because the derailleur spring is not binding it up with so much spring tension.. (Give it a back pedal in that gear and you'll feel the drag)

I ran mine a little short back in the day (due to a short cage RD not having enough capacity) but that is really short!


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

colker1 said:


> And this is THE ONE> Old Mountain Bikes: Bike Listing


Great taste! That's my second Ritchey mtb ever, bought it new in '87 from Mammoth Sporting Goods, and is still in my garage. I still ride it.

Check out this clip from a group vintage ride a couple years back in Marin. Was catching back up to the group after helping a back marker on a Cunnigham find his way back to the cars. See if you can recognize any of individuals in the group at the end.

China Camp ride - 12-4-2011 - YouTube


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

scooderdude said:


> Great taste! That's my second Ritchey mtb ever, bought it new in '87 from Mammoth Sporting Goods, and is still in my garage. I still ride it.
> 
> Check out this clip from a group vintage ride a couple years back in Marin. Was catching back up to the group after helping a back marker on a Cunnigham find his way back to the cars. See if you can recognize any of individuals in the group at the end.
> 
> China Camp ride - 12-4-2011 - YouTube


I recognize Kaiser Soze!
That video is the best "say no to suspension" piece ever.. What a rush.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scooderdude said:


> Great taste! That's my second Ritchey mtb ever, bought it new in '87 from Mammoth Sporting Goods, and is still in my garage. I still ride it.
> 
> Check out this clip from a group vintage ride a couple years back in Marin. Was catching back up to the group after helping a back marker on a Cunnigham find his way back to the cars. See if you can recognize any of individuals in the group at the end.
> 
> China Camp ride - 12-4-2011 - YouTube


I saw Rumpfy and his Retrotc Dirt Craft Cycle. What a bad ass!

Actual notables:
JP
Joe B
and John Loomis who is a kick to ride with (was this the ride he stuffed Joe Steel in to corner on? Love that story.)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> I recognize Kaiser Soze!


Ya no, thats me.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1981 ritchey Timberwolf*

pure and simple


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

rismtb said:


> pure and simple


And pristinely original-looking. Nice!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Lovely. Although it should be said that there were no 1981 Timberwolf bikes.

1985, maybe? What's the serial #?

Nice size, too!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

21sb1
Hello Alan, 



Attached is a voice file from Tom with the details of the bike for you. He says it’s an early Timber Wolf, 21” is the frame size and the 1 is for 1981. It is a true hand build by Tom and is a very cool collectors piece. I would recommend keeping it in its original condition. The guys at oldmountainbikes.com may have an idea of its current value on the collectors market or you might contact First Flight Bikes. 



Best Regards, 

Ryan


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*No 81 Timberwolfs?*

Apparently there were check out the production tange fork


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I'm not being real fussy, but Tom didn't give any names to frames until late in 1981, when what was simply the custom bike was named Everest. I ordered my first bike from Tom (Charlie & Gary) in August of 81. When it arrived in Bangkok in March, the invoice named it as an Everest. That was the first I'd seen of any names on his bikes. The Timberwolf came as a B frame in 1984. All 81 & 82 made bikes had twin plate forks. Go to the oldmountainbike registry list to see the evolution.

Whatever. It IS a nice looking bike and I certainly hope you love riding it!

Congrats!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

yes, I was surprised that Tom said it was a 81 as well. Alan {owner in pic] said everything is as he bought it from West Point Cycles in Vancouver in 81. Bit of a odd ser# it definitely reads 21SB1. It's got that Tange fork Tom said only was only produced once. It has a campy post, pannaracer tires, specialzed headset,hubs,blk araya rims, Suntour derailleurs and deerhead shifters. the bars are very wide with grab on grip type of rubber that go on for miles. It is definitely a B frame. I will post more pics later


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Fascinating. Perhaps this was one of those early special batches that Tom did for sale in Canada. There are others here who know that window of history better. Perhaps when Charlie gets around to a response, he might shed more light.

Of course, Deerhead shifters weren't released until '84 either. . .

I do want to repeat/emphasize that I'm only curious to learn, not trying to be pedantic.

Great to learn more. And it is a great bike on top of all the conversations!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Maybe the original owners time line is a little off. Several components on the bike were not available in `81...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1983/MountainBikes1983_04.jpg

Looks like a variation of this.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

LL Deerhead= Spring 83 I believe. From my research; Not ready in time for the very first of the mass produced asian frames (Mountech beat Deerhead) but ready by the time the second batches were ready to be built up.

Just my little research, feel free to check my work before setting in stone.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

21". Special Batch. 1st frame.

Matched with Tange fork, left in stock somewhere until built with . . .

... just guessin'



We LOVE a good mystery.


Oh, and is the BB the clipped or screw in type?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*21sb1*

Phil press fit. It is possible that the frame/fork/bars were shipped to Canada and built up later. Tom sent an actual voice recording to Alan saying it was a 81 Timberwolf?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*unique lightning pedals*

more pics


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Makes sense to me. Bike came from TR not Kelly Fisher. Probably later 83


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Phil press fit. It is possible that the frame/fork/bars were shipped to Canada and built up later. Tom sent an actual voice recording to Alan saying it was a 81 Timberwolf?


In my experience talking to early builders, those guys' memories are not always right on the money. Especially when it comes down to pinpointing specific years. Sometimes with us being heavily immersed in all the minutiae, etc we might have something like the exact dates down a little more accurate than those guys that haven't given it a bit of thought for 30 years. Not saying Tom's off a bit, but just keep that in mind. The parts, including the bullmoose, all look like '83-'84.

I've got a couple of those recordings from Tom as well.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Regarding dating BullMoose bars. I have a set of black aluminum ones with the same logo. Quill. Anyone have an idea of when they were first offered and production ceased?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> (was this the ride he stuffed Joe Steel in to corner on? Love that story.)


You suck for remembering that so well. 

And, great early Ritchey you have there rismtb!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya well I broke down and bought reading glasses I didn't think my memory would go as well. Now the ser # that Tom say's the 1 stands for 1981. If it is I have some Phil hubs, and mafac brakes maybe I should put those on to make it more period correct. Although I would hate to change anything it is in such great condition. Alan said he only road it around the sea wall. What a thrill sorting a rare TR mountain bike that is in such great shape. As I was dismantling this bike I couldn't help but think that back in the day we used to tear our bikes down every month or so in the winter because we rode off road everyday in crazy conditions. Finding this bike {well Alan phoned me} gives me confidence that there are others out there collecting dust in some rich persons 5 car garage on the westside. Now my focus is on the holy grail of vintage.......a Trailmaster. I know that was the first bike Chaz carried when he opened Deep Cove bike shop. I know there is one out there with my name on it.....I can almost see it.........


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

What a great story. Terrific find, congrats!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Man...I wouldn`t change one thing on that bike. 

No disrespect to Tom, but I thought that in these earlier Ritchey`s, the first number in the serial number was more typically the year of production. That would jive better with the build too. Maybe frame was produced in 82, but built up in 83...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

well it measures 21" and Tom said the first 2 digits are the size. Dunno if Tom says its an 81 and its a timberwolf I would tend to take his word over you bunch of smucks. Just kidding....really. Taking it apart there is brass ended 6mm brake cable that looks like motorcycle stuff. And the rear QR axel was wrong. The spacing on the drops is 135 and the wheel had a 130 axel in it It does look like the deerhead brake boss bolts have a bit if wear on them so it is possible it is not the orig groupo. I would like to know for sure so any more information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Quickies:


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

tductape said:


> Quickies:


Niiiiice! Looks a bit more dignified than that sparkly paint it used to have


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope you saved the kickstand for the rebuild.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish I got to keep the stem! 

And Hey! What other pictures of my bike do you have?

I have to keep that picture. No denying it.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

tductape said:


> I wish I got to keep the stem!
> 
> And Hey! What other pictures of my bike do you have?
> 
> I have to keep that picture. No denying it.


I just pulled the pic off banks original post
http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/83-ritchey-s-21c14-741235.html


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that a subtle way of saying I am slow? :eekster:

2.5 years and the paint is still drying. 

Who has some MP 1000 pedals for me so I can complete this project?:madman:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

very nice paint who dun that. Man if you blacked that bike out it would be the nicest TR out there. I have a set of blk comp pedals to get you going.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

rismtb said:


> very nice paint who dun that. Man if you blacked that bike out it would be the nicest TR out there. I have a set of blk comp pedals to get you going.


Thanks for the offer on the pedals. I have XC2's and even a set of XC Comp's but the OCD in me is calling for MP1000's. I thought about blacking it out because I like black Anno parts, but trying to keep it classy. That and I have a Camo Mtn. Goat Deluxe from the same year that is currently getting the black anno treatment.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ya that Anna sure looks good blk. My all time fav is the TR commando. That bike looked so good with black parts. Here in the land of Ritchey's {van} I only saw 1 commando in all those early years, One of the cove guys raced one and I remember seeing it and thinking **** that's a nice bike. Back to blk anno parts, I don't think many were made by shimano/suntour cuz I never saw many and trying to source that stuff now is next to impossible if you can find. Looking forward to both your projects. I know you are supposed to take your time but can you @#$%^%$ hurry up so we can see the pics!!!!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The paint is still drying.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

rismtb said:


> well it measures 21" and Tom said the first 2 digits are the size. Dunno if Tom says its an 81 and its a timberwolf I would tend to take his word over you bunch of smucks.


First, Tom is not the go-to guy on dating his own early '80s products. His records and numbering systems were so casual that others have had to sort them out later, like geologists dating strata by comparing them to others of known ages.

As I'm sure others have pointed out, the Timberwolf model did not exist in 1981. The only model during my tenure that featured the faux lugs was the Annapurna, the most expensive one we sold. The look of the fork does not suggest that the bike was built after 1983, when forks switched to Unicrown.

The brake cable is interesting. We made our own brake cables in the shop. If it is hand made, I probably made it, because we had to adapt a Magura brake lever to a bicycle brake. That would place the manufacture before the arrival of the Shimano gruppo, which eliminated that problem.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I was enlightened last night by Pippin who checked out both my early B frames. He commented that the seat collars tell a story that the bike with the ridge around the top is an earlier frame. He said Tom was working on not only a rubber boot but a hite rite type of design that incorporated the rubber boot. I wonder if there was any prototypes produced? Another Breezer design copy? At some point in 83? Tom dropped the ridged collar which would make the Tange fork 20'" bike a 1983 model which would make sense if the bike is indeed original


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> I was enlightened last night by Pippin who checked out both my early B frames. He commented that the seat collars tell a story that the bike with the ridge around the top is an earlier frame. He said Tom was working on not only a rubber boot but a hite rite type of design that incorporated the rubber boot. I wonder if there was any prototypes produced? Another Breezer design copy? At some point in 83? Tom dropped the ridged collar which would make the Tange fork 20'" bike a 1983 model which would make sense if the bike is indeed original


The elusive boot. Nobody's seen one that I know of. Yeah, we (the Ritchey nuts) all hashed over all this over the last decade and a half and I think it was 1982 when that ring was showing up. To the best of my knowledge and memory, 1982 had the ring and the funky MountainBike/Ritchey downtube decals.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> To the best of my knowledge and memory, 1982 had the ring and the funky MountainBike/Ritchey downtube decals.


Yep, '81 and '82 for the ring. '82 and '83 for the Mountain Bikes decal.

Other early changes were the non-machined head tubes - '82 and later. Tapered chain-stays - '84. Slotted cable guides - '83.

Although it's not like the changes happened on January 1 of each year. Changes happened when they needed to happen, so years are guestimates.

I recently compared an '81 and '83 to each other and was surprised how different the seat tube angles were. The '81 is visually more slack in comparison.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Although it's not like the changes happened on January 1 of each year. Changes happened when they needed to happen, so years are guestimates.


Yeah, that's an important thing to remember.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The boot never existed. I don't remember whether or not we ever even saw one. The problem was that we would have had to order a ton of them to justify the production run of a custom size. 

I can't even remember whose idea it was. Gary and I didn't have much input to what Tom built, and sometimes we would be surprised by small changes in the latest batch. Tom built whatever he wanted to, because we could get rid of anything with the name on it.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice having first hand knowledge thanks for that. Pippin also mentioned he owned {until it got stolen} an early competition that had the scalped brazing on the head tube and top tube at seat but no point on seat collar it had the ridged flat seat collar. So lots of custom builds.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

"....well it measures 21" and Tom said the first 2 digits are the size."

Wasn't there just one year where B frame sizes were shown first with complete numbers (e.g., 21) instead of single representative digits (0 = 20, 1 = 21, etc)? I thought I'd read that one year was 1983.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1d3*

Terry Gearhart aka "Gearchart" master mechanic's bike sorted


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Very, very nicely done!


----------



## bloud (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice, which pedals are those?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Phil Wood CHP pedals? Perhaps with a bit of drillium?

Classic!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Terry Gearhart aka "Gearchart" master mechanic's bike sorted


man.. sniff.. this is what i wanted when i knew about mountain bikes. Congrats!!


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

rismtb said:


> I was enlightened last night by Pippin who checked out both my early B frames. He commented that the seat collars tell a story that the bike with the ridge around the top is an earlier frame. He said Tom was working on not only a rubber boot but a hite rite type of design that incorporated the rubber boot. I wonder if there was any prototypes produced? Another Breezer design copy? At some point in 83? Tom dropped the ridged collar which would make the Tange fork 20'" bike a 1983 model which would make sense if the bike is indeed original


Mine is a FB from 1982 :thumbsup:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice and old, can we see the rest of your machine thanks


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

rismtb said:


> Nice and old, can we see the rest of your machine thanks


here ya go


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for that, looks well loved. beautiful specimen


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Wacowacko said:


> here ya go


The grooved seat cluster and the Unicrown fork are from different eras.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

[HR][/HR]


Repack Rider said:


> The grooved seat cluster and the Unicrown fork are from different eras.


Yep its a Frankin bike mostly mid 80s stuff, the primered framed hung on a shop wall while the owner collected parts and finally put it together in the mid to late 80's hince the unicrown fork


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Salsa roller stem?


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

wxflyer said:


> Salsa roller stem?


it is also threadless, here is a pic of the fork , that the stem goes on, I would like to find out what kind or who made this fork , it is currently off the bike, the steertube had a pretty good bend in it and is going into a press soon :skep:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats Wacko


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you post a close up of the fork dropouts?


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

wxflyer said:


> Can you post a close up of the fork dropouts?


Shimano


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Back together tonite


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Looks like a Ritchey*

not sure what's going on at the top of the steertube


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The stem with the brazed in post for clamping the post was pretty common on Ritchey forks prior to '83. Clamp-on bars where standard on the early bikes and came on the higher-end bikes for a couple of years. I'm not sure that I've seen that on a Ritchey unicrown fork though.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd like to know how you got a salsa stem to fit a 7/8 stub


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

interesting, I have never seen a brazed sleeve inside a steer tube like that. Makes sense, saves weight. Some rumour has it in the Repack days that Tom was pissed that bars slipped under load at the most critical times so he made the clamp bullmoose, and that didn't really work either,hence the double quills.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> not sure what's going on at the top of the steertube


Potts, Cunningham style.



hollister said:


> I'd like to know how you got a salsa stem to fit a 7/8 stub


Shafer made those. I've got a pic somewhere of a killer Salsa with this set up.



rismtb said:


> interesting, I have never seen a brazed sleeve inside a steer tube like that. Makes sense, saves weight. Some rumour has it in the Repack days that Tom was pissed that bars slipped under load at the most critical times so he made the clamp bullmoose, and that didn't really work either,hence the double quills.


Yep, that's the story. But Tom went to a regular quill before the double quill.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> interesting, I have never seen a brazed sleeve inside a steer tube like that.


The early bikes were all set up like that. They look like this when built.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Here's another one


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssulljm said:


> Here's another one


Is that from a really early Team Comp?


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the history on the fork ! Seems like the ones i have seen always have the Campagnolo headset, i have been keeping a eye out for a threadless bullmoose bar , no luck on that , But the bike has been like this since the mid 80's and it rides good I guess I just need to leave it as is


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

*Just for fun.*

Hope you'll excuse this for not being V or C, because the R reference is pretty cool:









Sneak Peek ? Ritchey Commando Fatbike Debuts at NAHBS Today! | FAT-BIKE.COM


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes, if memory serves...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ssulljm said:


> Yes, if memory serves...


uh oh.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The early bikes were all set up like that. They look like this when built.


And after they went to a quill, they went back to a clamp on again:



















fiveandaquarter: Ritchey Annapurna


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

There were some biplane forks that sported this design too, got 1 in my box o forks up north, again, if memory serves.
Gobby, I can't remember where my keys are most mornings, 30 yrs ago sht...fuggetaboutit


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ssulljm said:


> There were some biplane forks that sported this design too,


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Not for sale, for this. FWIW, it took me a few years of intense searching, and I bugged a lot of people to find those bars.


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Close up pic after it is back together


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

*Similar Forks...*

I think from 1984. Same single-hole brake bosses, but with vent holes near the dropouts, which I've only seen on one other set of fillet brazed Ritchey forks.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

*Ritchey in the wild...*


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

All crooked too...


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Most recent pic of my 88 SuperComp - closer to it's original glory.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Naked Ascent*

Recent restoration, a very rough 85 Ascent a custom sandblasting using a special blend of glass bead,garnet,walnut shell and aluminum oxide by B&W strippers


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

We're the brake bosses and chainstay brace brazed by TR on the early Ascents?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

hmmmm not sure at that time in 85


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1983 frame*

1983 Timberwolf? the frame is in good shape, at least stored inside judging by the inside. Funny how you can tell what type of rider was on it by the amount of "chain suck" marks. Only 1 water mount on the down tube and a interesting decal that says "special mountain bike chrome Moly tube" wonder if that was something developed by Tom?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. Auction over. This went pretty cheap, it seems. Yes, not for show room, but the main frame, alone, should have brought this, no? Very odd serial #. Chicken coop frame?

Tom Ritchey Handmade Mountain Bike Fillet Brazed Sugino Araya Campagnolo 22" | eBay

Just curious re: thoughts on this bike.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

The ser #'s look like Tom's numbers, although the spacing and the line they are on being a little skewed, hmmm being a man of detail wonder if he stamped? ya was bidding on that, by the time I turned my computer on {6am} there was only 2min left and didn't have time for auto bid. crazy low price for whole bike.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

LeicaLad said:


> Just curious re: thoughts on this bike.


Isn't that the exact same bike posted by @wacowacko, just recently in this thread?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Yow! It was this bike, too! Yes?

Sad. I knew I couldn't justify to the mrs, so didn't bid. But I watched anxiously.



Wacowacko said:


> Close up pic after it is back together


Hmm. Can't repeat the photos. . . Just a short ways up the thread.


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

Chicken coop frame?


I think this has been answered earlier in the thread, but to my knowledge (which is far from expert) this is not a chicken coop.

If it was, I would expect to see a scalloped seat tube top, campy drop outs, machined head tube and no serial #.

My two cents!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Okay. Auction over...
> 
> Just curious re: thoughts on this bike.


My thoughts...

The basic frame is from '81 or '82. However, it was either never completed by Tom or it was completely reworked by someone else. All of the cable stops are several years years newer than the frame, and the rear rack mounts are not the correct style used by Ritchey. That leads me to believe that someone besides Tom finished the frame several years after the frame was built. Add to that the decals are too new for the bike, and many of the components are is as well. And the fork, while nice, is not the correct fork. So if you're looking to restore the bike to "like new" there is a lot of work involved. It would make a great bike for cruising around on, and is a good conversation piece (maybe the uniqueness is cool to some). But I think the majority of the value was lost to the fact that it's odd bike with a history of modification that is unknown.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Wacowacko said:


> [HR][/HR]
> Yep its a Frankin bike mostly mid 80s stuff, the primered framed hung on a shop wall while the owner collected parts and finally put it together in the mid to late 80's hince the unicrown fork


backstory


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*20b50*

Hey what's this thread doing on page 2?


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Gorgeous! Does anyone know how the rounded non-tapered chainstays date the frame?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Not nearly as easily as the serial number, which says 1983. Fabulous color, especially in the sunlight.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Vertical dropouts, above BB cable routing and unicorn fork lead me to believe late 83 or early 84. B-series frame?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

The serial number is given: 20b50.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe 20b50 to be an 83' In gun metal grey, I think Tom was anti colour? preferred the colour of steel?I also have an 82 and another 83 in the same colour. I looks kinda brown in shop light. There are some interesting parts on this one. A road headset, the deer head rear derailleur looks like something Tom got from Shimano pre production? It has a rectangle plate on the bottom that says pat pending plus on the bolts. The fillet brazed bull moose are stamped Ritchey MountainBikes on the steer tube and just below it is stamped Specialized? I guess Tom was working with Mike S at that point. Never heard of the cranks, they are very light and well made. I guess I will grow old waiting to find a matching Ukai speedline rim. I patient grasshopper


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Our much beloved Ritchey registry seems to be down. Anybody know what's happening?

oldmountainbikes.com


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

1 hr left on the rare Ritchey on EBay today. If this is really a 79' ??? I hope it stays in the USA and ultimately at the new museum. The parts are obviously from 83 and newer. The frame seems a bit of a contradiction with different era braze ons and the Ritchey USA banner decal but that fork wow.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been sighing over it since it popped. Yeah, shame no original bars. I also wonder about '79 versus, say, 81'ish. But it is all about the matching crown fork, in my eyes. Frame with original twin-plate crown. End of story. But, I cannot justify when I really should turn loose of my "art piece" that I just cannot ride.

And what happened to the "oldmountainbikes" site????


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay. Now, who bought it?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It looks like a very early frame to me. The fork crown and seat cluster are both the earliest style. It is odd that the decals are newer, as well as the components.



LeicaLad said:


> And what happened to the "oldmountainbikes" site????


I didn't renew the hosting fees this month. I've been paying to host the site for 12 years and finally decided that the costs are adding up to more than it's worth to me - especially when it seems as though I have no time to maintain it. I'm trying to decide if I should look for a less expensive hosting option (i.e. free) or transfere it to someone that has more time to work on it.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

So sorry, but this is understandable. What kind of fees are / have been involved?

I would love to volunteer for the duty, but, frankly, I'm not experienced at keeping ANY web site running.

I DO believe it to be a wonderful resource and I am very, very grateful for all the time it has been available. I've spent many hours there. Really.

I will, at the least, be part of the cheerleading team that it doesn't die.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> So sorry, but this is understandable. What kind of fees are / have been involved?


The place I use to host is $25/mon. for one site and $5/mon for each additional. When I started the site I needed another site for work, so the OldMountainBikes site was $5/mon (no big deal). Times changes and I haven't "needed" a site for several year (although I've been paying for two). So I've been paying $30/mon for the past few years plus annual registration fees (which aren't a big deal). At ~$400/yr I'm not sure that I'm all that interested keeping it going year after year. There are cheaper hosting options out there, but most of the free sites don't allow CGI scripts to run, which is what I used for a lot of the pages. I'll figure something out to get the content back up somewhere.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I am still trying to reach some IT guy's as well here's a little something to tie us over


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Tom was so prolific he could qualify for The best mass produced MTB award.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Quite a line up. Very cool family photo there.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

rismtb said:


> 1 hr left on the rare Ritchey on EBay today. If this is really a 79' ??? I hope it stays in the USA and ultimately at the new museum. The parts are obviously from 83 and newer. The frame seems a bit of a contradiction with different era braze ons and the Ritchey USA banner decal but that fork wow.


Could this bike really be a late '82 or '83? Certainly odd with the diver bell cable stops for the rear brake and the newer slotted cable stops for the shift cables. It does have the "flush crown" fork (top plate of crown finished flush with blades) but I don't think that is an indicator of early/late forks. My speculation is that TR made the flush crown forks for use with the early Blackburn front racks, which might have a hard time fitting over a regular bi-plane fork with overhanging top plate.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeff said:


> Tom was so prolific he could qualify for The best mass produced MTB award.


Ha! Exactly. More than 300 a year! Right.

And thank you Laffeaux for hosting it all these years. I've also benefitted and enjoyed it. I completely agree that it's a pretty big expense. Bike pro is also one that I've looked at for reference quite frequently in addition to mombat. At least Jeff gets sales out of it! Don't feel bad about it, maybe doublecentury's workshop guys can handle it!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Ha! Exactly. More than 300 a year! Right.
> 
> And thank you Laffeaux for hosting it all these years. I've also benefitted and enjoyed it. I completely agree that it's a pretty big expense. Bike pro is also one that I've looked at for reference quite frequently in addition to mombat. At least Jeff gets sales out of it! Don't feel bad about it, maybe doublecentury's workshop guys can handle it!


Thank you EL. I had no idea the cost involved. Wow. I feel like I lost a great friend.No doubt I have looked at that site hundreds of times.

300 a year GOB and every one was special!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

tductape said:


> Thank you EL. I had no idea the cost involved. Wow. I feel like I lost a great friend.No doubt I have looked at that site hundreds of times.


Yes, thank you EL for building and maintaining the site all these years. It certainly was the go-to site for information to guide the two Ritchey restorations I have done.

Now its kinda like tuning in to your favorite radio station and just getting dead air and static. We take much for granted until its gone.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Don't feel bad about it, maybe doublecentury's workshop guys can handle it!


His people talked to my people and determined that the construction formats are very different and would not be easy to transport.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

There are way cheaper hosting options out there that are paid sites where you get what the free sites don't give. These places are also not Go-daddy levels of suckitude also. See your PM's.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

tductape said:


> Thank you EL. I had no idea the cost involved. Wow. I feel like I lost a great friend.No doubt I have looked at that site hundreds of times.


+2. I can't count how many times I've utilized not only this site, but the wisdom on your other bike pages too.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> The place I use to host is $25/mon. for one site and $5/mon for each additional. When I started the site I needed another site for work, so the OldMountainBikes site was $5/mon (no big deal). Times changes and I haven't "needed" a site for several year (although I've been paying for two). So I've been paying $30/mon for the past few years plus annual registration fees (which aren't a big deal). At ~$400/yr I'm not sure that I'm all that interested keeping it going year after year. There are cheaper hosting options out there, but most of the free sites don't allow CGI scripts to run, which is what I used for a lot of the pages. I'll figure something out to get the content back up somewhere.


I, too, am a bit shocked, but it just makes me all the more grateful for the access I/we had to such a collection of details.

I often would just flip down the list of bikes and examine the details for pleasure. What a resource.

I hope it can return to us one day, but I truly had no idea of the burdens.

Thanks, yet again!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Could this bike really be a late '82 or '83? Certainly odd with the diver bell cable stops for the rear brake and the newer slotted cable stops for the shift cables. It does have the "flush crown" fork (top plate of crown finished flush with blades) but I don't think that is an indicator of early/late forks. My speculation is that TR made the flush crown forks for use with the early Blackburn front racks, which might have a hard time fitting over a regular bi-plane fork with overhanging top plate.


Good point on the downtube guides. The top tube has "diver helmet" stops, but the down tube does not. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

DT guides had me wondering also. Someone was sure convinced though.
Cool stuff.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

*1993 Ritchey P-21*

So a guy I ride with who, like me, had a collection of old bikes, decided in the span of a couple of weeks that he was going to sell all of his old bikes and buy a new ones. I tried to talk him out of it but in the end he had his mind made up and since I did not wan to see the Ritchey go to some strange on Ebay I agreed to buy it. It has the original finish and mostly original parts with lots of wear but still very presentable. I have ridden it twice now and aside from having a very quick front end I found it to be an excellent handling bike.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lewisfoto said:


> So a guy I ride with who, like me, had a collection of old bikes, decided in the span of a couple of weeks that he was going to sell all of his old bikes and buy a new ones. I tried to talk him out of it but in the end he had his mind made up and since I did not wan to see the Ritchey go to some strange on Ebay I agreed to buy it. It has the original finish and mostly original parts with lots of wear but still very presentable. I have ridden it twice now and aside from having a very quick front end I found it to be an excellent handling bike.


I really like that...clean, purposeful, and looks fast standing still.
The R/W/B paintjob brings back some great memories.

Did Tom do any of the work on the frames that have the "by Ritchey Mountain Bikes" decal?

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Dig the P21! Nice save. Hopefully he gave you a decent bro deal also. Pure race machine in good shape, and it has the stripes on the seat tube to prove it.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I really like that...clean, purposeful, and looks fast standing still.
> The R/W/B paintjob brings back some great memories.
> 
> Did Tom do any of the work on the frames that have the "by Ritchey Mountain Bikes" decal?
> ...


I don't know, but I have seen frames with decals that say "Handmade by Tom Ritchey" which this does not have.

I have been riding with the previous owner for 10 years and I was shocked when he wanted to sell given that he has had it for 20 years. It was originally ridden by one of the employees of Bud's Bike Shop here in Claremont which was a high end shop.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

a 2.3 tire will mellow out the front just enough..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

For the most part, I believe with the P series frames, Tom created the fillet brazed Team Models.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

colker1 said:


> a 2.3 tire will mellow out the front just enough..


Thanks for the suggestion, will try that.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

lewisfoto said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, will try that.


Nice! Classic. I love my P-23 and I have 2.3 tires up front and it does fantastic.


----------



## sq_root_of_2 (Sep 7, 2008)

*1987-8 Super Comp - 8C146*

Got this as a frame and fork.

18 inch and I think it is an 87 or 88. Serial Number 8C146

It had lots of paint missing. But I just couldn't repaint it. A lot of the original paint was still there so I decided to have some fun with it and just touch it up with some contrasting colours. I am hoping for a cure to be discovered someday for badly chipped bikes. 

I have decided to call the paint scheme* 'chipoflauge'*.

It looks interesting in person and since I will use this often I now don't worry about getting additional chips on it.

For the rebuild I used all build correct and period correct parts, with the exception of tires (Ritchey Cross Bite) and pedals (MKS 2000 Graphite). Cable ends still need cutting and soldering.

Most components are Shimano XT - M730 Series
Seat Post: Suntour XC
Seat: Turbo
Rims: Mavic Rando M5 with XT hubs
Grips: Grab On

More photos here: Ritchey Super Comp 1987 Photos by rmtb | Photobucket

Constructive comments always welcome.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Great old bike, although I am not too keen on the Chipoflage. A halfway decent painter can spot paint the worst areas for a pretty reasonable price. I had a top tube painted for about $80, it was flawless and allowed me to retain the original decals.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Sq root of 2 is an excellent paint restorer that looks like he's just doing something different. Good for you for not repainting it. Great workhorse of a bike.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

I would like to share with you a picture of something you don't get to see very often. After removing the seat stays on this Ritchey (Timber Wolf?) frame, you can see how Tom would modify the drop outs to suit the angles he needed. Kind of cool i think.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a great picture. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So of course the question is what prompted the repair?


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Rusted stays. See thru.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

YO, I think the Chipoflage is very artsy, looks intentional and great...kind of like one of those silly FC bikes! good-on-ya. 
p


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Anyone that rides a bicycle knows what he's talkin about:

Brian Vernor and Tom Ritchey | The Radavist


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Was picking up my old 88 wtb hubs with spanky new bearings in them today, and look what I found. Possibly an 84 with the Rocky Mountain sticker that the shop owner just bought. Almost mint!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

*Ritchey bull moose bar stem clamp issue*

Gentle Riders of the Ritchey persuasion, I have questions.

About the bull moose bars and attachment to the fork stem. On my '81 Ritchey, the bull moose bars and stem were one. It was tightened the same way as other quill-type stems. On the '84 SC, it is a clamp that is part of the bar and tightened with a rather small hex-headed bolt.

Photos of the '84 bar-stem clamp:



I got dumped, most unceremoniously, while mashing up a hill and the bars simply slipped around. I have 3 broken ribs and an AC-shoulder separation from that moment. Moreover, I'd made a point to tighten that bolt before the ride, as I'd been eyeing it as a potential problem point.

I'll also point out that a proper adjustment of the headset requires you to remove the bars. The specialized wrenches for this headset cannot get past the broad base of the bars. I find that annoying, as well.

How long did Ritchey build the bull moose bars like this? As noted, it wasn't this way on my '81, but I don't have personal experience with too many other specimens. My only other Ritchey is an '80 road bike.

Is there a trick to getting this tight enough to not slip? Seems a weak design for an off-road bike, no? Does one sand the stem to a rough state (and risk it being permanent)?

The bike, btw, emerged from the crash with nary a mark. I think I instinctively held it aloft while I slide in the gravel.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Let me be the 1st to offer my quill bullmoose as a trade....
Sorry about the injury, sanding sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Not trying to talk you out of the sweet deal I just offered you, but standard wrenches fit that headset as well...


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

LeicaLad said:


> I got dumped, most unceremoniously, while mashing up a hill and the bars simply slipped around. I have 3 broken ribs and an AC-shoulder separation from that moment. Moreover, I'd made a point to tighten that bolt before the ride, as I'd been eyeing it as a potential problem point.


Hi 0wen-

I don't have answers to your questions but wish you a speedy recovery. Crashing due to vintage bike failure weighs more and more heavily on my mind as time goes by...

-Brian


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Mostly I worry about crashing due to vintage rider failure. 

This came as a complete surprise!

But it is the design question that keeps nagging at me. This approach cannot have lasted long. . . did it?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> But it is the design question that keeps nagging at me. This approach cannot have lasted long. . . did it?


The bars that clamped onto the brazed-in "nub" (like you have) came on the early bikes ('81 and earlier) and on some of the higher-end bikes through 1983. It's a slightly lighter set-up since there is no quill.

I've not had any issues with my bars slipping after tightening the bolt to a "reasonable" tightness (same force that I'd apply to any standard bolt on a stem). You may want to check to see if the threads are stripped not allowing you to tighten the bolt. Or perhaps the brazed-in nub is damaged or slightly under-sized.

I don't do crazy rides on the old bikes, but I've ridden them off-road and raced them a couple of times at Keyesville with no issue.


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Apologies for the completely off topic question but what type of Leicas do you have?

I have a small collection, M3, IIIc etc. Used to have some pretty rare stuff but I sold most of it on some time ago.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> I'll also point out that a proper adjustment of the headset requires you to remove the bars. The specialized wrenches for this headset cannot get past the broad base of the bars. I find that annoying, as well.


That headset design is newer than the bike, so blame the wrenches not fitting on Shimano not on Ritchey.  Also as Z-Man said, standard 1-inch wrenches work just fine.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I thought my '81 was different, but among my very few photos of it I can see that it was similar. I never had a problem. This occurred waaaay too easily, so something is clearly amiss. 

I also fear discovering it an unobtanium thread and head size. The seat post bolt on my '80 road Ritchey is also totally unobtanium. I treat it very, very, very carefully. I was unsuspecting on this one -- or insufficiently suspecting, to be more precise.

Oh, and I was actually on pavement when this occurred. Even less reason for it to have turned loose, not to mention a harder surface to be slammed onto.

I am one sore dude, and very annoyed.

Ah, well. Battle scars.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

nightshade_rider said:


> Hi 0wen-
> 
> I don't have answers to your questions but wish you a speedy recovery. Crashing due to vintage bike failure weighs more and more heavily on my mind as time goes by...
> 
> -Brian


You will have plenty of time next weekend to contemplate this as you descend into Castle Creek off the back side of Pearl Pass. As the Witz said, "Rocks! Biiig Rocks!"


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

LeicaLad said:


> I thought my '81 was different, but among my very few photos of it I can see that it was similar. I never had a problem. This occurred waaaay too easily, so something is clearly amiss.


Very sorry to hear about this. There are a few things I can suggest.

I'm seeing that the bolt head looks a little mangled. The bolt is either metric M6 x 1 or English 1/4-20. For 1984 I would guess Metric M6 x 1. You might try a bolt with a fresh head that can handle a bit more torque.

You should definitely grease the threads of the bolt as well as the area under the head of the bolt. This allows the bols to get tighter and apply more pressure before binding up internally.

If you look at the bottom of the bolt head, it often has a very sharp edge. This sharp edge will dig into the recessed hole in the bullmoose bars and may prematurely take on all of the pressure. This results in very little surface area under the bolt head actually engaging in the recessed hole. If you take a file and round this off a bit, you can usually tighten the bolt farther.

Before you ride the bike again, test the bars out first! Put the front wheel between your legs and try and twist the bars around with your arms.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Very sorry to hear about this. There are a few things I can suggest.
> 
> I'm seeing that the bolt head looks a little mangled. The bolt is either metric M6 x 1 or English 1/4-20. For 1984 I would guess Metric M6 x 1. You might try a bolt with a fresh head that can handle a bit more torque.
> 
> ...


Yep, what DC said. And yep, you can use a regular 32mm headset wrench. Make sure the interface between the bar and fork nub are clean too (grease in there might make it difficult to get it tight enough). You should be able to get that plenty tight. That's my favorite bar/fork interface and I've never seen any issues like you had.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you, gentlemen.

I shall take the bolt out and inspect. I think this bolt has seen more action than the bike, as I am the third owner and the first to ride it. So the bars have been on & off. Someone did try to use an allen head instead of the hex, so it is a stressed, but I thought it was torqued down tight. I'll check for the shoulder issue. That might explain.

You can be certain that I'll be testing it seriously before I take it out again!!!

Thanks, again.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

It is the original headset, FWIW.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

The bolt has a T30 head, exactly like the seat post bolt on my road Ritchey. That one is very much NOT metric, so I'll guess this isn't either.



But I don't see much of a problem here - at least not at first blush. Maybe in better light. And after I've scrubbed any last trace of grease from the fork nub, and applied a bit of sandpaper, maybe it'll hold better.



Again, my many thanks for the thoughts, considerations and suggestions.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

If the socket on the bolt is really T30, than it is a replacement for the original hex. If that T30 bit is on a screw driver handle, you won't be able to get it tight enough as compared to a wrench with some extension. This might be your problem; you need something with a good 4 inches of leverage.

In your photo of the recessed hole you can see how the paint has been removed at the periphery by the outside under edge of the bolt head. A lot of pressure is being applied through a small area.

Looking at this bullmoose again, there are substantial fillets attaching the clamp pieces. The large amount of fillet brass keeps the clamp from easily bending around the nub in the steerer. All of the bending and conforming is confined to a small section of the clamp. Bottom line: you really need to grease that bolt up and be able to tighten it down fully.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for this. I am 99% certain this bolt is original. And, as noted, the seat post bolt on my road Ritchey is the same.

The larger observations about the fillet brass are important. I'm still waaay too stiff and sore to do the wrenching, but I will take the bars off and examine much more closely to see if there are any other points of interference.

Then, some serious grease to the bolt. The T30 is part of a multi-tool, so I have some leverage, but I might consider picking up a single head for a ratchet wrench.

All-in-all, a most interesting and painful learning event.

Thank you, again.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

The socket of your bolt is not T30, it's a plain hex. You need to stop using the T30 wrench, which as you can see in your first photo is damaging the socket. Just because it fits doesn't mean you should use it, because it isn't properly engaged. If you metric hex keys on your mulit-tool do not fit tight that means the bolt is English with a 3/16" hex socket. Any good hardware store can sell that wrench to you for $1.

T30 has only been used on bikes for about the last decade, starting with disc brake rotor bolts and chainring bolts.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I do honestly appreciate your concern. Thank you.

The damage you observe was probably from owner #1 or whomever packed it to send to #2, an esteemed presence in this thread. Attached is photo with T30 very snugly fit right down in, and - just for gratuitous Ritchey viewing - a photo of the same socket head (longer bolt) in the seat post of the 1980 Ritchey road bike. I know the provenance of this bike and that bolt is absolutely original.





I hold out zero expertise in this arena. I'm just working with what's in front of me. Some months ago, I canvassed all the machine supply shops in my area, in addition to web searches, looking for a replacement for the road bike's bolt. The original owner of this bike admitted that he had used an allen wrench on it. It is more damaged than the '84 we're talking about. Point is: these damn bolts with this precise socket head size and thread combo are Pure Unobtanium.

Fortunately, the threads on both are perfectly fine. So, I make sure that nothing could possibly fit more snug and securely than the T30, and nothing else does.

But exactly how well it seats in the socket will be examined more closely. That, and a thorough scrubbing of any lubricant off the sleeve, and . . . that's where I'm at for now.

I'm in it for learning about it. I wish Tom were a bit more responsive, but this is ancient history. . . and all about a socket-head bolt choice.

Cheers!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Attached is photo with T30 very snugly fit right down in.


Nice looking road bike!

DoubleCentury is correct it is definitely not a T30 bolt - although it may fit. The bolt head fits a 3/16 inch allen wrench. The bolt threads are a standard SAE thread (nothing special if you live in the US, but impossible to find outside of the US). The metric system had not taken off in the US in 1981 - the bolts on early Ritchey frames are SAE and not metric.

Using a screwdriver to tighten the bolt is likely the issue. Use a allen wrench to apply more torque and it will hold much better.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

That is a plain hex socket on your road bike.

The Torx was developed in 1967 for specialty applications and would not have been found on a bicycle in the 1980s or 90s. A Torx socket would look like this,









My 1980 Ritchey road bike is very similar to yours, so I can check and tell you what the bolt is. I'm willing to bet it is English 1/4 inch with 28 threads per inch. That's National Fine (NF) threads as compared to the more common National Coarse (NC) which would be 20 threads per inch. A good hardware store will have it for you. In either case, the hex key is 3/16 inch.

My similar road bike,

1980 Ritchey Road - Vintage MTB Workshop


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Since we're showing close ups of bolts on Ritchey frames, I'll go next.

This is the bolt that secures the bullmoose bars on my '83 Ritchey.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Ah, yes! I have that page to your road bike open for months at a time to admire. Mine was built just a couple months after yours.

The 28 pitch NF thread sounds right. Easy to find. . . except with this exceedingly rare socket head size. I've been to dozens of stores, including a major distribution house, with bolt in hand. Matching the thread is easy. Thread AND socket head size? Nope.

BUT, I will go dig in the antique tools box, as there must be a set of US hex head wrenches.

Still, that T30 is a very snug fit and goes right the way down. Just what I have. BUT, I am very happy to learn the correct details here.

Here is my Ritchey Road;



Again, my sincere thanks for access to the knowledge base.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> The 28 pitch NF thread sounds right. Easy to find. . . except with this exceedingly rare socket head size. I've been to dozens of stores, including a major distribution house, with bolt in hand. Matching the thread is easy. Thread AND socket head size? Nope.


Have you tried an auto parts store? The bolt should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Auto parts stores were my first stops. They couldn't match the socket head size.

It's okay. Knowing the problem source is half the solution, as they say. 

Again, thanks for the learned responses. If only these ribs would heal faster. ouch.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

If I was looking for such a part, give Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic! a shout. The guy who runs it has an amazing memory. You can say "I'm looking for a screw to fit my xyz part." He'll reply, "Oh yes, that is part number fn-87-b487." You'll look it up on the website under the part number and there you go.

He has never gotten a part wrong and if anyone remembers, it is probably him.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

I checked some socket head hardware in my shop, and a T30 Torx driver is a solid fit in the 3/16" head of a 1/4-28NF bolt. Either continue to use the T30 Trox driver knowing that it will distort the socket over time or go to a hardware store and ask for a 3/16" hex key and be done with it.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you for that link. I'll do some digging there.

I did find a 3/16 hex wrench and, yes, you are correct. I do think that the socket on these two bolts are already slightly distorted, as the T30 fit is definitely more secure than the 3/16 - on these.

I'm feeling terribly guilty for too many posts in what is the primary Ritchey photo thread, so I'll make this the final post on this subject. I am very grateful for the responses. My goal is to make these bull moose bars secure, so no more thrilling but very painful spills happen because of them.

Again, my very sincere thanks to each of you.

Now back to the proper subject of this wonderful thread: Photos of fine Ritchey bikes!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

My P-23 Team has been in the rotation lately, so I re-did the photo shoot as well as some trail shots...


----------



## cosprings (Jun 8, 2013)

*1982 Ritchey McKinley*

1982 Ritchey McKinley, nearly all original including the Cook Bros hubs and Titron pedals.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

cosprings said:


> 1982 Ritchey McKinley, nearly all original including the Cook Bros hubs and Titron pedals.


Very nice!! Are you the original owner? Would love to see more photos if you have some.


----------



## cosprings (Jun 8, 2013)

nightshade_rider said:


> Very nice!! Are you the original owner? Would love to see more photos if you have some.


Thanks! I'm the second owner. Here's a few more photos (don't mind the post-ride dirt).


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

nightshade_rider said:


> Very nice!! Are you the original owner? Would love to see more photos if you have some.


He poached it from your neighborhood!

And yes, very nice bike. Great original example.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

cosprings said:


> Thanks! I'm the second owner. Here's a few more photos (don't mind the post-ride dirt).


Wow, you even got the Simplex FD and Duopar RD. Nice to see one of these that wasn't a victim of "upgrades" from the late 80s and 90s.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> He poached it from your neighborhood!


I guess that's ok ... I recently poached something from his neighborhood!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ritchey goodness


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Ritchey goodness


Awesome!! Where did that come from?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

nightshade_rider said:


> I guess that's ok ... I recently poached something from his neighborhood!


I would love to hear/see what you got!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

all three are local Vancouver bikes


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

That double crown fork is heavenly...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Was that the green Competition with the Syncros fenders?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

tductape said:


> Was that the green Competition with the Syncros fenders?


Hey T....good to see you around. 

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Laying low brother. Nothing like some Ritchey brazing to catch my attention though.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Same Ritchey goodness from Retobike. Going to give it a little more than a bubble bath. Liked the colour so I will keep the same. A mint Ritchey in mint.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

what HAPPENED TO THE PAINT, MARTIN?!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

A mint repaint, is still a repaint

Bummer


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

hollister said:


> A mint repaint, is still a repaint
> 
> Bummer


You only get one shot at original...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

relax it was far from original


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Not going to argue whether it should have/have-not been repainted but looking at the dictionary definition of the word mint: in mint condition in perfect condition; as if new

Restored may be a fine word to use, but not mint.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

I would take that twin plate goodness in any state that could be made rideable. Call it what you will, but it wouldn't affect the grin on my face when riding!

ymmv


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

trust me went I am done it will be better than new. Tom is or was at that time a master with the torch not so much with paint. I understand the importance of keeping orig paint but I had other issues to deal with that it had to be stripped. Sorry if that offended anyone


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

rismtb said:


> trust me went I am done it will be better than new. Tom is or was at that time a master with the torch not so much with paint. I understand the importance of keeping orig paint but I had other issues to deal with that it had to be stripped. Sorry if that offended anyone


Hey friend, it is your bike and you are free to do with it as you see best. Some may judge but not me. All the same, I come from a historian's perspective so with my bikes I always strive to keep the original finish unless the condition is so poor that there is no other option.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Not ragging on you in specific rismtb as its your bike, just a humble comment about the word choice. I spent a lot of time in a machine shop that did restorations. They'd say, "Oh, it's an '83" and would mean an 1883 model.

One guy was working on a high-wheel penny farthing bike. All his bikes had chrome and brass fittings that gleamed. You could shave off of the reflections of the glossy paint and clear coat and everything fit perfectly. If the tire had s slight mar in it, he would replace it with one he made (not as hard as it sounds). Another guy was finishing up a restoration and on the bare steel parts, was applying a thick paint that resembled a mud puddle and liberally and irregularly applying it.

The second guy explained that his approach was a more authentic restoration as the day those bikes came out of the factory, they had a finish that looked like mud. They never, ever had a gleaming finish nor even a clear coat and the metal parts had a dull finish. He said they simply didn't have the quality control nor did they have the desire to make it look like that.

You can put on a higher quality paint than when it was new or smooth a fillet or whatever but restoring something "better than new" might be an oxymoron (and twice I've spent four figures to paint a mountain bike)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

lewisfoto said:


> Hey friend, it is your bike and you are free to do with it as you see best. Some may judge but not me. All the same, I come from a historian's perspective so with my bikes I always strive to keep the original finish unless the condition is so poor that there is no other option.


You are judging by saying others are judging but not you!  And yes, of course he can do whatever he wants since it's his bike. I am not saying he can't. My own personal opinion is: I think we have a duty to preserve bikes as best we can. Since rismtb says there were other issues, I'm just glad he's preserving it and hopefully ride the piss out of it.

Rismtb: good for you for picking it up. Flak for repainting is not a personal thing against you but I hope you can understand that some of us appreciate a bike in its original condition. To say it's better than original, I kinda disagree. However, you are valued here and your passion speaks for itself. Nobody is offended and I hope you are not as well. I, for one, can't wait to see it all built up. Enjoy!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Mint job*


----------



## onebignut (Aug 1, 2013)

That is my dream, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

+1 internets to you sir. Original or not, that is a stunning paint job. I hope for many adventures during this bike's second life.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Pretty.

Decals?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*more mint*

Decals coming from velocal


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

S***! it's beautifull. Throw some silver hardware and white wall tires there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good choice using Harold. Nice work indeed.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*A little more mint*

winter projects


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So do you plan on selling off the other three? 

Thats a whole lot of the same color.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Dang... that's nice.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Four frames, but only 3 forks? And only one is the bi-plane!

Still, lovely all. More details, please.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

83 comp NFS, 83 20' Timberwolf frame only, 84 20' Timberwolf frame/fork, 83 20' American tig Ascent frame fork. I have orig complete groupos + matching wheel sets for everything except the frame only. I plan on buying add on this forum first After I have assembled and applied decals. Should be quite the mint show.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice color. The '83 Competition is a hard to come by frame. It looks great.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yup, 

The 83 Competition has it all. Biplane fork, Columbus SP Tubing, Bilaminate lugs.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You should sponsor a team at Keyesville.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

tductape said:


> Yup,
> 
> The 83 Competition has it all. Biplane fork, Columbus SP Tubing, Bilaminate lugs.


How does one determine that's a Competition vs an Annapurna. I've got an Annapurna that's got all the same details (I think...). What's the serial number?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> How does one determine that's a Competition vs an Annapurna. I've got an Annapurna that's got all the same details (I think...). What's the serial number?


Competitions have the bi-plane fork, Columbus tubing, and were only made in '83. Annapurnas came out in '84 and have the unicrown fork. The Annapurna was a "luxury" frame and the Competition was the "race" frame.

The Competition kind of split in '84 - the Columbus tubing and race geo became the Team Comp, and the faux-lugs were incorporated into the Annapurna.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Competitions have the bi-plane fork, Columbus tubing, and were only made in '83. Annapurnas came out in '84 and have the unicrown fork. The Annapurna was a "luxury" frame and the Competition was the "race" frame.
> 
> The Competition kind of split in '84 - the Columbus tubing and race geo became the Team Comp, and the faux-lugs were incorporated into the Annapurna.


Ok yeah that makes sense... and my Annapurna has the Unicrown. Some of the minutiae gets slightly foggy when you don't think about them everyday like we used to, right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rismtb said:


> winter projects


Jesus! Did you get a discount rate on that color or do you just really really really like that green/blue shade?

Cool stuff!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

What Laffeaux said. Also the Competition has a "C" serial number like Team of the following years. Annapurna's have an "A" of course.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

rismtb said:


> winter projects


Those look pretty, but I'm a bit sad thinking about the OG paint and patina that has been lost.

Steve


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Competitions have the bi-plane fork, Columbus tubing, and were only made in '83. Annapurnas came out in '84 and have the unicrown fork. The Annapurna was a "luxury" frame and the Competition was the "race" frame.
> 
> The Competition kind of split in '84 - the Columbus tubing and race geo became the Team Comp, and the faux-lugs were incorporated into the Annapurna.


How about my 650b Ritchey? Those were also called a Competition according to one old magazine write up.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> How about my 650b Ritchey? Those were also called a Competition according to one old magazine write up.


As far as I know those were never listed in a catalog. No idea what they were called, or even if they had an "official" name.

It's kind of like the early 26ers which were just the Ritchey MountainBike frame. It wasn't until there was more than one model that it needed a name - and it became an Everest.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> You should sponsor a team at Keyesville.


hahahahaha...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*TR head badge*

thanks to Velocal great deacls


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

hmmm. looks nicer without paint. glad u got it. did u sort the sn mystery. stolen back in the 80's or no...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> thanks to Velocal great deacls


The blue looks good on the teal.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The blue looks good on the teal.


very similar to mine


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would like to see more and learn more about that bike KB


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

found it> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/springtime-resto-92-93-ritchey-everest-414993.html

but pics are not there anymore.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Fixed the pics for you


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*team teal*

kb11 you made me do this


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

One of my favorites, KB


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Ritchey Litebeam: Who's hoarding one of these?

































I believe this bike was made in 1995, around the time that Joe Breeze offered a Softride bike as well. I bought it new at a super closeout price in '99. I'm not sure it would have captivated me so much if the beam was the normal boa constrictor color. The bike had the full Ritchey/X-Ray/XT group in the beginning. (And a 28 spoke Ultegra front hub.) It's far from stock these days, just wheels, crank, brake levers, bar ends.

The more recent 2-speed drive train was inspired by a friend who has bikes set up this way. It lets you single speed where it's really far too steep to be single speeding. I just flip the chain manually when it's time to change gears. Gearing is 24-38x21, perfect for Mt. Lukens. I was willing to try this because the old XT/X-Ray/Ritchey setup was...unsatisfying. The chain tensioner is a Suntour Sprint derailleur off a mid-'80's Cannondale Black Lightning. As a 2-speed this bike has taken me to a lot of great places. It's one of my favorite bikes. (And I am a bike hoarder.)

The story from Tom is that during the years when Softride was a sponsor of Team Ritchey, Softride said at least one rider on the team had to ride a Beam bike. I heard he did a run of 50 of these. The other riders rode rigid Ritcheys with a Softride stem. It didn't sound like the team was especially happy about riding the beam bike.

A beam bike has its limits of course, but it works much better with clipless pedals. Flat pedals or toe clips don't work as well. To get a Softride beam suspension to work, you really have to plant yourself in the saddle and let your feet rattle a little bit when the trail gets rough. If you have a good connection to the pedals, it's easier to do this.

The fade paint on the frame and beam used to jive better, but a crack in a brazed joint got the frame back under Tom's torch and then a repaint. I am ever grateful for Ritchey's good service in repairing this bike.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

As to your initial question...I am, have many,still a daily, or,er, weekly rider of the Beamer's.
Always happy to ride e'm, even happier I didn't have to sell them at a shop though.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

ssulljm said:


> As to your initial question...I am, have many,still a daily, or,er, weekly rider of the Beamer's.
> Always happy to ride e'm, even happier I didn't have to sell them at a shop though.


[Looks at ssulljm's profile and gallery]

Holy crap man, I see in your gallery a photo of three Lite Beams and a Ritchey tandem. So that's where they all went.

You sir, have a problem. I can totally relate. I applaud your discretion, taste, and sensibility. Nice work.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Dates of These Bottles?*


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 933736


Nice. The one on the left has the newer logo (inside a blue box) which is from the early 2000's. The one on the right looks to be older.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks.

I'm a little surprised that people were still making Softtop, non threaded, bottles in the early 2000's.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm a little surprised that people were still making Softtop, non threaded, bottles in the early 2000's.


It could be earlier. But I don't remember the logo being in a box prior to that time though.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1983 Competition*

I believe this frame to be one of the first Ritchey's to be sold in Canada. After interviewing Larry Ruble owner of Maple Ridge Cycles the first few sat on his sales floor for weeks as the touring and roadie crowd stared at them and the price tag that was almost twice as much as a high end road bike. A few months later the levy broke. only a few orig parts


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2014)

I absolutely love that color and the condition is amazing. Good for you!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Yep, looks great!


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Those biplane Comps are super sweet! Nice job on the restoration. Any "before" pictures?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Well done. Much quicker than I am.
Spec sheet?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

before pics are on retrobike search "Ritchey Goodness". My real interest were the fenders that were the very first product that Syncros made in the little shop in the alley off 2nd ave. Not many were produced by hand before they moved to bigger and better things. At the time they were a hot item because of the beefy one piece aluminum fender stay. Sadly most cracked that weren't mounted on rubber. They will be mounted on a 86 Timberwolf they will be more period correct on that. Bike specs list will appear when I list on old mountainbikes


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't believe this is V, R, or C. But it's Ritchey.

Can I sneak this in here?









2010 Break Away Cross

Or is it more like...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Is this thread for pictures of bikes or of the actual guy? I asked Tom to join me, Gary and Joe for a book signing at Interbike. He said, "Let me see the book." I gave him a copy and told him the signing was the next afternoon. Didn't hear a word one way or the other, but at the appointed time Tom showed up and signed copies of my book for two hours. 180 people have first editions with all four signatures.

Nobody gets Tom Ritchey to do free publicity. As far as I can tell, he doesn't even like to do publicity for himself. He doesn't have business cards, because he doesn't want people he doesn't know to find him. When he gets an award, it's a struggle to get him to show up and accept it.

I guess he liked the book, because he went out of his way to promote it for me, and pretended to enjoy the process. He looks pretty good in the book. The photos of his bikes are spectacular, including several studio shots from the SFO Museum.

I challenge anyone else to get Tom Ritchey and Gary Fisher to pose together. It obviously got a lot of attention, since the photo ran the next day on the cover of the show daily.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

CK,
Finished your book a while back. Fun read, great pictures. Thank you (anyone here reading a VRC forum should read CK's book). Being a big fan of old Ritchey's and of course Mountainbikes, I found that part of the book the most interesting. I am curious though, after you stepped out of your business with GF, did Mountainbikes, or Fisher (the company) ever pay TR the 60K?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

See CK, this is the type of thing that tends to cause you grief -- When you go about trying to toot your own horn. It's really not necessary, and as Colker pointed out, it's not what successful people do. We're trying to love you here...but sometimes you make it difficult.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I am glad that CK posted that story and photo.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

No disrespect, but that might be because you're new, and maybe you missed it in his "Bible" thread.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm not so new, a long time lurker actually. I know of the other long threads. 
I am glad that CK posted that story and photo.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry, not here to bust balls. Just trying to help out a "friend" who seems to get in trouble seeking on-line adulation. I'm done.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

tductape said:


> CK,
> Finished your book a while back. Fun read, great pictures. Thank you (anyone here reading a VRC forum should read CK's book). Being a big fan of old Ritchey's and of course Mountainbikes, I found that part of the book the most interesting. I am curious though, after you stepped out of your business with GF, did Mountainbikes, or Fisher (the company) ever pay TR the 60K?


Ha---I can see it being hard to get Tom and Gary in the same room for a happy photo session if Gary owed him $60k for decades. They are on opposite edges of the frame


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!?! Okay, we know now that Hollister and CK have the magnetic power personalities required to get them in the same photo/same room. Kudos to you two titans.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Some more pictures of TR


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I challenge anyone else to get Tom Ritchey and Gary Fisher to pose together.


Whoops.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Great pics! makes me want to sing......come together right now.....over mtb


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

When love and skill work together, expect a masterpiece. John Ruskin 1819-1900 writer


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Sitting in front of the coffee house yesterday, and one of the regulars rolled up on this nice factory made Ritchey, which he had purchased the day before in Emeryville. Paint job looks custom. I presume the controls will date the bike for the purists.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Ha ha Shimano integrated brake/shifter what a era of bicycle over engineering. Too many little plastic parts that fail


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*84 Timberwolf*

Hope you aren't getting sick of the mint colour, this is the last of the frames I have forks for. Still need to decide on gearing.I rather like this one it has some interesting parts That were in my parts bin. Salsa black chrome bars {almost impervious to scratching}, early Answer very nicely welded stem, early syncros post, matching hub/rim French wheelset don't look at the tires they are **** anyway enjoy


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Such a total embarrassment of riches. 

Certainly yet another fine machine you've resurrected. 

Great photos, too.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks, I am only rich in Ritchey's which is all I need


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The paint came out great--I love the color. That stem doesn't fit (too new and too chunky), but hey.


----------



## American Flyer (Jul 10, 2013)

*I finally get to share*

At long last I have finished my P-21 restore. I have owned this early 90's Ritchey for almost 20 years. I am the second owner. The previous owner gave it a good beat-down and crappy orange, yellow, and black repaint. When I got my hands on it the only original parts, other than the frame, were the stem and cantilevers. Everything else had been swapped out for lower end components and the fork replaced with a Tange. NOS parts include both derailleurs, seat post, bars, cantilevers, headset, and fork, which was the most difficult to find, but not the most expensive component. Not exactly as it was on the showroom floor, but exactly as I want it. I raced this bike many times in it's previous incarnation and I'm looking forward to racing it in it's reborn state.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Good for you. Looks nice.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Force Comp*

I believe this is an 89-90??? Can't find any info on this model. Canadian only perhaps


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

After taking off the touring pkg this bike really woke up. 1989 I believe, Force stem bars tires. Kinda weird first year LX groupo. just a nice all Ritchey bike I posted for sale. I can't find any promo material on this model.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

We all know how hard it is to find Ritchey fillet brazed bars. Thanks to Pippin from Syncros a pair that were cut really short were brought back to ridable length. I just found this pic in my files from 2 years ago. He did a pro job thanks Pippin!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> We all know how hard it is to find Ritchey fillet brazed bars. Thanks to Pippin from Syncros a pair that were cut really short were brought back to ridable length. I just found this pic in my files from 2 years ago. He did a pro job thanks Pippin!


Nice! I had Mark Nobilette do this to a pair of my bullmoose bars too. Super narrow might have been cool at one point in time, but I'm not a fan.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

What's the scoop on the Ascent? I'm wondering, is it worth the expense involved with new paint and components? The ones I see are pretty trashed.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1986 Comp*

State of art in 1986


----------



## pilotintraing (Feb 29, 2008)

*Gone Missing: An old yellow Ritchey*

Hi all,

So this is likely a long shot, and who knows, maybe this thread it completely dead, but I've got a favor to ask of you all. A couple of years ago my Dad's Ritchey was stolen while I left it unattended outside of a friend's house for a quick moment :madmax: . I've held out hope that it might appear on craigslist or something of that sort, but no luck... which is what brings me here. I'm hoping that, at the very least you might be able to help me to a) identify exactly what kind of frame it was, and b) maybe keep an eye out for it. I have to apologize in advance for my lack of detailed information, so please bear with me as I explain to the best of my abilities what was lost.

The frame was (i think) a late 80's/early 90's Supercomp in Powerbar Proteam Yellow, with a matching unicrown fork. The frame was built up at Mountain & Road Bicycle Repair in Idaho Springs, CO, and has a sticker on the seat tube saying so. It was a 19" or 20", with Deore XT everything, and an Avocet O2 seat. The old gumwall tires had been replaced with black tires (specialized capitan in the rear, and a panaracer in the front). It had a silver quill/stem with a cable hanger, black flat bars that had a 'powerbar' sticker on the right side, canti brakes. I'm working on tracking down the serial number at the moment, but hopefully these pictures will do in the meantime.























The last picture is of the bike in its glory days of racing through the Colorado high country! Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

You can trust that this thread is never, ever, dead.

I had my first Ritchey, 1981 frame 133, stolen from my Bangkok home nearly 10 years ago. I'm STILL very, very pissed off about it.

That yellow one looks very nice, but I'll let the true experts weigh in. My condolences to your dad. These are bikes we truly love.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Lack of detailed information? Short of the serial number your description is excellent. Was it stolen here in Colorado?


----------



## pilotintraing (Feb 29, 2008)

Well the Supercomp is my best guess for the frame type (based on the two bottle cage mounts on the DT and the fact that it was a 'team' bike). 

It was stolen from Bozeman, MT. Like I said in my previous post, I was holding out hope that some drunk college kid/punk just took it for a joy ride, more than 3 years later no sign of the old bike. I figured it might be worth a shot here, as this is one of the keenest-eyed groups for old MTBs i've ever run across.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If any desirable bike like this is picked up by a forum member (not just MTBR VRC), it would likely resurface in a post. You've got enough detail to make it identifiable unless the thief covers or removes any of the tells that make it stand out.

It may surface someday. There have been bikes that have surfaced after having been lost for 15 years....so you never know.


Sorry about the loss. Really shitty.

As mentioned, this thread is unlikely to die at any point.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It's hard to tell exactly what the frame is form the pics, but it has Tange Prestige decals on the fork and seat tube, so it very likely is a SuperComp.

The yellow is a non-standard color, so if the bike is not repainted it should be pretty identifiable. However, if it's reapainted, unless you have a serial number there will be no way to identify it.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Who needs suspension


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Frame ID Help*

So I acquired this frame the other day and need a little help nailing down exactly what it is. I think it's a P-23. The guy I got it from didn't know. He took it in on a trade for a Brooks saddle. He sent me a couple of pictures of it before he had it sand-blasted and clear-coated and it only had the "Ritchey" decal left on the down tube. This thing was roached. There a several holes where it was rusted through and about five dingers. Serial number is 913. What do you all think? p-23? What year? Thanks!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry, but it's not a P-23, the rear brake cable on P-23 has no rear cable stop, the cable passes around /through the seat tube. Also the seat tube is not ovaled at the botton bracket. Your original decals look like an Ultra, '89 or 90. It could be an Ascent but front fork doesn't have a braze on. So my opinion is '89/ '90 Ultra. This is a nice frame, Tange Prestige and made in the US at TR's shop. Same geometry / tubing as the Super Comp. Bike's made in the US during this time had serial #'s all over the place, after all it gets smokey in a frame shop :skep:

Here's '89 Ultra catalog https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/ritchey/1989/ritchey1989_08.jpg

And here's mine :


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks kb. You're probably right. My frame IS oavled at the bottom bracket, however. You can see it in the picture taken from behind. You're right about the cable stop. Looks pretty Ultra-y.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

A pair of '89s for reference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Hollister, that's a very cool looking Ritchey...what's the story on it?

What size is the frame?



Steve


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A guy calls me up and says he bought a Ritchey from me in 1981. Says he hasn't ridden it for a while, do I want to buy it? I told him I am well supplied with that item, but I would like to get some photos of it.

We meet for the photos, and i have to say it almost makes my heart sing, because this bike was USED UP! He raced it all over California for about ten years before retiring it, he broke and replaced about half of what came with it including the fork and Bullmoose bars. Says he had to have the rear wheel rebuilt 'cuz he trashed the rim, but the front wheel that I built is still original. Ahem.

Paint is original but trashed. I didn't ask why it had Tomaselli levers instead of Magura, but I should have.

















Serial # is 203.









Cook Brothers hubs.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Great story. Right on! My size, feel free to send him my contact info!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Well used and looking good. That's what an old bike that's had a fun life looks like.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Out riding with Chefmiguel this morning at Six Mile Run 
Cool and crisp 58 degrees at start of ride but 77 when we finished 2 1/2 hours later.

Thanks to Colker - who gave me a longer stem, and to Girlonbike - who gave me some bars with less bend my P23 was transformed from disappointing into an exciting thoroughbred.






























Thanks Colker!
Thanks Girlonbike!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Out riding with Chefmiguel this morning at Six Mile Run
> Cool and crisp 58 degrees at start of ride but 77 when we finished 2 1/2 hours later.
> 
> Thanks to Colker - who gave me a longer stem, and to Girlonbike - who gave me some bars with less bend my P23 was transformed from disappointing into an exciting thoroughbred.
> ...


a non-Ritchey stem? Colker!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> a non-Ritchey stem? Colker!


F-B - your "Colker-Vision" is failing as happens when you get old 
That *is* a Ritchey stem - WCS version.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> F-B - your "Colker-Vision" is failing as happens when you get old
> That *is* a Ritchey stem - WCS version.


Oh, missed that. And yes, getting old.  But I'm not good at the post-1991 stuff. But to be picture perfect it would need an early Ritchey stem with the hanger right?? WCS is circa '93 or so?

Those early P bikes ride great! Good to see it out on the trails!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Oh, missed that. And yes, getting old.  But I'm not good at the post-1991 stuff. But to be picture perfect it would need an early Ritchey stem with the hanger right?? WCS is circa '93 or so?
> 
> Those early P bikes ride great! Good to see it out on the trails!


100% on proper stem that's why I'm on the lookout for a fillet-brazen version. 
Colker was generous enough to give me a stem longer than what was originally in it. Now I know what I need.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> F-B - your "Colker-Vision" is failing as happens when you get old
> That *is* a Ritchey stem - WCS version.


Lol. It may not be vintage perfect but it's fit perfect. And lightweight.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Finally:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

tductape said:


> Finally:


greeat looking bike


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow, amazing work.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> A guy calls me up and says he bought a Ritchey from me in 1981. Says he hasn't ridden it for a while, do I want to buy it? I told him I am well supplied with that item, but I would like to get some photos of it.
> 
> We meet for the photos, and i have to say it almost makes my heart sing, because this bike was USED UP! He raced it all over California for about ten years before retiring it, he broke and replaced about half of what came with it including the fork and Bullmoose bars. Says he had to have the rear wheel rebuilt 'cuz he trashed the rim, but the front wheel that I built is still original. Ahem.
> 
> ...


Former owner called me yesterday to tell me he had sold this bike to a member of this forum, for an amount that I will let the new owner reveal. Old owner thanked me for putting him in touch. I won't identify him, but I'm pretty sure the new owner will 'fess up in this thread soon.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Well ridden bike.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

If only we could hear all the stories of where she been, who rode her, how many times she bucked the rider off and all the screams of excitement {and pain} flying down technical descents and climbing brutal granny gear climbs and surviving only because you own a superior fully ridged bike that was made to go anywhere. viva vintage mtb!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The key to that one would be to restore it to era correct and mechanically sound without taking away all that hard earned patina.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

tductape said:


> The key to that one would be to restore it to era correct and mechanically sound without taking away all that hard earned patina.


That would be a worthy effort!


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Help with frame Identification..please?*

Hello,

OK, so I'll start that by saying my "vintage" Mtn ride is in fact a gorgeous 1990 Bontrager (sorry), but that's all I'll say. In either case, I know this is thread is more mtn aligned, but I recently missed a Craigs list buy by 1 hr. She was a 1997 Swiss Cross, perfect size 56cm, just perfect, for $1,099 no less.....so now I'm crushed, but recently found this, any chance she was ever actually in TM's shop or a factory in Japan? I restored the Bontrager and am thinking about taking this on, but only is she's worth...any thoughts on where it came from, has a 4 digit serial #...


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for anyone who might be able to identify the above pictured Ritchey road frame..Ride on and enjoy
Benjamin


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> Thanks for anyone who might be able to identify the above pictured Ritchey road frame..Ride on and enjoy
> Benjamin


It's a 1990s Road Logic. The biggest change in these frames was the switch from traditional rear dropouts to Breezer-style dropouts in the mid 90s.

I put about 5,000 miles on a Road Logic and really enjoyed it. I now own a "Road Classic" which is the fillet brazed version of the frame.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Many thanks and I hate to say one more question*

Many thanks for the response Laffeaux and from what I can gather the TIG welded Road Logic frames were made in Japan and only the Road Classics were actually made in Palo Alto?

Also last question, as I was actually trying to find something I could mainly use on dirt roads and some short city forays, there's also this Ritchey Mtn for sale, I'm a bit suspicious though, the decals say Ascent (which it doesn't appear to be), it may be pretending to be a 1987 Super Comp, but if you look at the seat end, it does not have that classic curve to it, plus the decals are wrong (but I know those can be replaced) and I'm not sure about the double water bottle bolts on the down tube), any ideas there? Here are some pics...Back brake is mounted like a Super Comp.
Many thanks to all and sorry for the bother, have a great weekend all.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> Many thanks for the response Laffeaux and from what I can gather the TIG welded Road Logic frames were made in Japan and only the Road Classics were actually made in Palo Alto?


Correct, the "Road Logic" frames were all TIG welded imported. I believe that they were made by Toyo in Japan. The "Road Classics" were made by Tom in California although he was no longer in Palo Alto when they were made.

And in the pic below it sure looks like this is a TIG welded frame. No way it's a Super Comp. Very likely it's an Ascent as labeled.



Mr. Claus said:


> View attachment 1033581


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Again many thanks laffeaux, and I know therey're only pics, but I thought the welds the at steer tube look TIG also the seat post collar does not have that peaked flourish. I suppose the custom paint job made me confused. She's still in pretty good shape for her age, the price seems reasonable too, but it's a long drive, I'm still stinging from missing out on the 97' Swiss cross, she was just so beautiful, in amazing shape, great price and just my size too! My search will continue as that is actually what I'm looking for, must be patient...many thanks again and have a great weekend.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

be mindful of the super cross it has rust at the weakest point of the frame. I'd buy the ascent that a beaut!


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1989 Super Comp*

Bought this NOS already built up. Only parts that were not NOS were the Grafton Levers and the Tires.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh man, really where in the world did you find that?! Is that a re-paint or original? Please tell me it cost you dearly (j/k). I recently purchased a 1999 NiTi frame in great shape to build up over the "winter" here in NorCal, I know the rumors about the NiTi, but am giving it a shot anyway to find out for myself.

In either case that beauty is just amazing, lucky you! Fillet brazed or Tig? Any chance you have more pics?

Dig it,


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Its all original paint, fillet brazed the original owner must have not like decals, he took a couple off the bike, took them off the Ibis stem, the CBR bars (the ones that had the blue decals and not etched), the hubs and the seatpost.

the first picture is its first ride, on the Maah Daah Hey Trail, covered it in mud and cow s**t.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*1990 p23*

Here my P23, supposedly the only one this original color. Tried to get it back to as original as possible. Bottom bracket is Ti and the rear brakes are Pauls, i couldn't get the Dia Compe 986 on the rear to set up properly, it was dragging on the bottom of the brake boss where its brazed.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*One more Ritchey*

1984 Ritchey Team Comp, with the Columbus tubing.

this one is kinda of a basket case. Its a repaint by Rainbow Cycle Craft out of Colorado. They put non period correct decals on it. Pulled most of them off.

Had a mishmash of newer parts when i got it. Switched out the wheels for Durace hubs on RM20's. Put the Shimano Deerhead group back on and a brooks saddle. Also has the nice Blackburn specific full braze ons, which was a extra option.

The fork is getting sent off to receive some thread chasing and a stub to be brazed in. The original bars broke and the guy i got it from put a Ritchey FB force stem on it and lost the double quill. The fork was prepped for a stub but never received it. I have a nice 7/8 stem that will work nice.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok Yaks, now I'm really curious, how on earth did you manage to gather such phenomenal collection, I can't imagine those are all local finds? The brazing on the 89' Super Comp is exquisite and never have I seen a P-23 in that color...glad to see they're all being ridden. 

I plan to ride my 99' NiTi after I build it up, find out for myself how it handles, maybe tweak it a bit and ultimately if it doesn't work for me I'll part with it. Have you ever ridden one? I will always keep one eye out for a true classic (P23, Super Comp etc.).

Take care and many thanks for sharing the pics and increasing my envy!


----------



## 1978bmxracer (Jan 15, 2016)

That mint colour is fantastic on your Ritchey's!


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Wicked thanks for that. The race is on for that elusive Trailmaster.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello all, last week I acquired a third Ritchey from ebay, it's listed as a 1984 Timberwolf, serial #1B41, 21.5". Looking at the database and frame construction, that seems about right. It's missing a few original parts, but close enough for my needs-the size, condition, and price were right.
















Bullmoose bars are a given, maybe black, as I've seen in some catalogs/mags? I have a proper M700 RD ready to go for a Shimano-centric bike, but I could go Suntour XC, swapping out the Deerhead shifters and mechs, still keeping it somewhat original and correct. How weird is a dirt drop setup on a frame from this era? I'd be using the WTB/Specialized bars and a Nitto stem. I have most of the parts kicking around for the various builds, I've been hoarding some of it for a long time.

Feel free to discuss/share input, it will help me pass the time until it arrives, waiting is intolerable.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I had an 85ish B frame set up with DD and it worked great. Suntour would work great, but for the era without roller cams and with the Shimano already on there, I would probably continue with that. Fun pickup, enjoy.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

tductape said:


> I had an 85ish B frame set up with DD and it worked great. Suntour would work great, but for the era without roller cams and with the Shimano already on there, I would probably continue with that. Fun pickup, enjoy.


Thanks, good to know that drops can work. Makes sense about the Shimano build. Maybe I am trying to differentiate it from my Timber Comp, which is the same color with a Deerhead/Dura Ace original build. The headset is Avocet, and the brakeset is Dia-Compe, making the shifters/mechs as the only obvious M700 parts. I don't know what the original wheelset was, unfortunately. All that opened the door in my head for more options as I was going through my parts bins.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Shogun700 said:


> Maybe I am trying to differentiate it from my Timber Comp, which is the same color with a Deerhead/Dura Ace original build.


I know what you mean. Suntour would look/work fine also. I like going with different components to differentiate builds. Plus you can use Suntour bar end shifters.


----------



## El Sapo Rojo (Feb 24, 2011)

Omg



tductape said:


> finally:


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*1999 NiTi - Ride Experience?*

Hello there,

OK, I know she's not truly vintage (I know not debatable in this crowd) and it's nothing like Yakima's fillet Team


















, but I got a good deal on a bare/NOS 1999 Ritchey NiTi (nitanium) frame and have been building her up with some, but not all period parts. Gil at retro-decals did a great job on these panels. In either case, I've heard mixed reviews on the handling of the NiTi, any one out there care to comment, give their thoughts?

Can anyone else suggest a more fitting fork? I know it was originally sold with 80mm suspension fork

Build (1999 M NiTi frame)\
Full 1999 XT with XTR canti brakes and rear derailleur
Wheels XT hubs, Mavic 517 SUP rims (great deal on em!)
Ritchey WCS riser bars (had to since I'm 6 ft and the bikes a touch small)
Thompson post
chris King HS
Odd Surly Big Dummy fork (tough to find a canti, 80 mm corrected fork for my budget, we'll see about this one.

So, that's her, I'm having surgery in a couple weeks and built her as inspiration to heal quickly and get on it for the spring/summer.

Any one that has experience riding one of these?


----------



## lpw71 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm a long time member, but hardly ever post, so please excuse my seemingly abrupt entry. I do follow along with this thread regularly, just haven't had the reason to add anything until just now. This is probably going to be a "To be continued..." post as well, so my apologies in advance, but I hope you'll understand my excitement as you read on!

_Story time to set everything up:
_
A couple months back a close close friend of my wife's family passed away. He was nearly 100, so nothing unexpected, but he was a great guy to chat with so he'll certainly be missed. He had a fairly large estate, so my in-laws are helping to go through some of his belongings (you may guess where this is going already). Obviously they know I'm "into bikes", so naturally when they came across a few bikes stored in the basement they asked if I was interested in them.

Now, I'm sure we've all been asked this same thing at some point, "_Hey, you bike, do you want this old bike I found in the basement/garage/barn?_" Not expecting much I said that I probably wasn't interested because the wife (their daughter) would kill me if I added any more bikes to the stable, but there are a few bike charities in the area that would gladly take them. Just for curiosity I said send over a few pictures and I'll take a look at them.

Well... I do wish that there was a video camera on me when I opened up the email with the pictures of these bikes because, I think I remember falling off my chair. On my computer screen I see pictures of not 1, but 2 of my dream, holy grail, vintage mountain bikes. Without blabbering on any more, I present two Annapurnas - serial numbers 3A4 and 4A5:














Warning before looking further, they are quite dirty at this point and my apologies for the bad pic quality. I wanted to take some pictures in "as found" condition to start the restoration documentation.



















































I obviously have loads of other pics if interested, but I'll stop there for now. If you want some other specifics let me know and I'll post some detailed shots. As far as I can tell they have all the original components (down to the tires). Based on some of the components I'm guessing the silver one is late-1985 and the blue one is around 1987.

I have tons of questions about this find, it's sort of a big mystery? For one thing he lived near Philadelphia, so that's quite a journey. Why did he have two - one for quick trips and one for touring (blue one fully loaded)?

The biggest question is, what am I going to do with them? They are massive frames (23" and 24"), so unless I grow 8" in my mid-30's I'm not going to be riding them. I'd love to restore at least one of them, maybe hang it on the wall if the wife agrees??

Anyway, enjoy for now and maybe I'll start a new thread soon with the resto process!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

DoubleCentury said:


> Wow!


Exactly!:eekster:

They both look like they will clean up well. New tires, cables, brake pads should get them rolling again.

Those are giant frames! My '81 Everest is 24" - at 6'1", I can ride it, but would not dare to do anything technical off road. 

Looking forward to seeing pics of the clean-up / resto.


----------



## lpw71 (Feb 3, 2006)

82Sidewinder said:


> Exactly!:eekster:
> 
> They both look like they will clean up well. New tires, cables, brake pads should get them rolling again.
> 
> ...


Yeah, absolute monster frames! I'm 5'9" with my hair sticking up, so definitely not riding them anywhere.

I'm going to try giving them a bath this weekend to see what we're working with. The blue one has a large section of bad touch-up paint on the top tube (looks like blue house paint with a brush was used), but other than that should hopefully clean up nicely.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Whoa.
The opposite bike fit styles crack me up.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

lpw71 said:


> Now, I'm sure we've all been asked this same thing at some point, "_Hey, you bike, do you want this old bike I found in the basement/garage/barn?_"


Wow!! You might possibly be the luckiest man alive. 

If I were you I'd rig up a contraption that will hang you by your feet as you sleep, in the hopes that you will slowly stretch about 8-inches over the next few months.

Those are two great bikes! Hopefully you can trade one for an Annapurna in your size.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

laffeaux said:


> Wow!! You might possibly be the luckiest man alive.


He is, no doubt. Whenever people ask me to look at old bikes in their basement or garage it usually turns out to be a Huffy.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Fantastic find! Nice save.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

lpw71 said:


> Yeah, absolute monster frames! I'm 5'9" with my hair sticking up, so definitely not riding them anywhere.
> 
> I'm going to try giving them a bath this weekend to see what we're working with. The blue one has a large section of bad touch-up paint on the top tube (looks like blue house paint with a brush was used), but other than that should hopefully clean up nicely.


As Laffeaux said, perhaps you can trade one of them for an Annapurna in your size and use the other for wall art, unless you have a riding buddy that is over 6ft. 

The scratches and touch up are part of the bike's history and character. It means it was ridden as intended.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

lpw71 said:


> For one thing he lived near Philadelphia, so that's quite a journey.


Killing me that these came from my back yard....I'm guessing the previous owner lived in the Wayne/Devon/Radnor/Villanova area?

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve, either you have got the same PM 15 times or I am going to have to email you. 

What I really like about this Annapurna post is a long time lurker stepped up and presented. At less than one post per year for the last decade, thanks for making the time to share these jewel's.


----------



## lpw71 (Feb 3, 2006)

tductape said:


> What I really like about this Annapurna post is a long time lurker stepped up and presented. At less than one post per year for the last decade, thanks for making the time to share these jewel's.


Absolutely no problem, after sitting in a basement for a couple decades these needed to be appreciated! I never knew he was even a cyclist, but he'd apparently go on long rides around the area. Interesting the things you learn about people by going through their things.

Steve - you're spot on with the guess, Nova area. I'm just down in N Wilmington, so you're welcome to come down and take a peek.

I love the "rack" idea laffeaux! It is pretty heartbreaking that they're no where near my size, but as you say I'm lucky enough to even see these, so I can't be greedy. Now the search begins for an NBA player that's stuck with an 18" Annapurna to trade...


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

lpw71 said:


> ! I never knew he was even a cyclist, but he'd apparently go on long rides around the area. I
> 
> Now the search begins for an NBA player that's stuck with an 18" Annapurna to trade...


Just curious - how tall was the original owner? If that is how he had the bikes set up, they didn't fit him properly either.


----------



## lpw71 (Feb 3, 2006)

82Sidewinder said:


> Just curious - how tall was the original owner? If that is how he had the bikes set up, they didn't fit him properly either.


I originally met him when he was about 90 and he was still quite tall, so they probably fit him ok. The pics of the blue one are as I found it. I moved the post on the silver one - had to see if I could at least sit on it right


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I wonder what frame I will buy when I hit 70? Back looking at the pictures again.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow - very cool! If I had to guess I bet the guy had the grey/silver one built and then decided to do some touring so he had the blue one built with eyelets for the BG racks and Beckman bags. You are one lucky man!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

You shouldn't have a problem finding an 18" frame only just begging for a fillet fork and bull moose bar. The blue one would be the one to keep together with the long stem. Not sure if you can put a 23"frame fork on a 18" frame?


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty sure a 18" Annapurna is the next hardest to find Ritchey after a 1983 Ritchey Competition


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

An early 18" Ritchey frame is really small. In '83 that size frame came with 24" wheels - not sure about later years.

While a 24 and 25 inch frame are large, they're not crazy large. A 24" frame should fit someone that is 6'2" or over.

Ritchey measure to the top of the seat tube, not center to center, and there is no slope to the top tube, so using "modern" sizing does not work. There's a good sizing guide in the '83 Mountain Bikes catalog:
https://oldmountainbikes.com/catalogs/mountainbikes/1983/MountainBikes1983_15.jpg

EDIT: According to the '86 catalog, a 19" frame was the smallest size Annapurna offered. So don't look too hard for an 18" frame.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes interesting, maybe repack can weigh in on when frame measures changed after K&F break. I see the K&F size chart for 83 the only tube size change was the top tube. all the frames had the same 17.5" chain stays. Tom changed the ratios of angles and lengths depending on overall size. He did offer fillet 18" frames in 26" wheels a little later. My suggestion was to find a fillet any model chassis in a 18-20' any year and mate it with the bull bars and fork and parts.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

rismtb said:


> My suggestion was to find a fillet any model chassis in a 18-20' any year and mate it with the bull bars and fork and parts.


Obviously, the owner can do what he wants. However, I would not cut up an original, rare Ritchey Annapurna in that manner. I'm sure that in due time, a frame / fork swap could be made with another Ritchey owner that has one too small to ride. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

*Ritchey Wheelset, what year?*

Hello folks,

I have a quick question, can any of you wise peeps give me an approximate age for this wheel set? I picked these up very inexpensively and was thinking of putting them on my 92'/93' P-22 (which should be delivered today!!), would they be way off base? Also, any opinion as to the quality of the hubs, bearing issues? Many thanks and hope you all had good muddy Norcal weekend.














Oh, anyone have a spare Ritchey front skewer just laying about??


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey! Maybe start a separate thread on your bike as I'm sure you will be having lots of questions about it and it's fun to watch a project progress through one single thread. this thread is more a picture thread of completed bikes. Your bike era used shimano hubs. The Ritchey catalogs are online. Google it and you'll see how they were built up back in the day. Glad you're getting super excited Santa!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mr. Claus said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I have a quick question, can any of you wise peeps give me an approximate age for this wheel set? I picked these up very inexpensively and was thinking of putting them on my 92'/93' P-22 (which should be delivered today!!), would they be way off base? Also, any opinion as to the quality of the hubs, bearing issues? Many thanks and hope you all had good muddy Norcal weekend.
> 
> Oh, anyone have a spare Ritchey front skewer just laying about??


GOB has a good suggestion. Bike should have it's own 'build thread' so we can all enjoy (and help field questions).

That wheelset is years too new and IMO the quality won't be as good as a correct Shimano XT/600 wheelset. QR's would also most likely be Shimano.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

OK, understood and I'll think about it. I apologize for my posting etiquette violations, hey at least I wasn't trying to sell something w/o buying an ad! Take care


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The "Rock Comp" rims came out in '97. I'm sure they are fine, but they were the lowest of the three rims offered at the time: Comp / Pro / WCS. "Comp" level components were solid high performing components - with Pro and WCS being lighter, strong, or both.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mr. Claus said:


> OK, understood and I'll think about it. I apologize for my posting etiquette violations, hey at least I wasn't trying to sell something w/o buying an ad! Take care


No, it's fineeee! You didn't violate anything. I just thought we could help more and it's fun to watch the progression if your new bike had a dedicated build thread.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> No, it's fineeee! You didn't violate anything. I just thought we could help more and it's fun to watch the progression if your new bike had a dedicated build thread.


This ^^^^^^^ Yor bike is nice. It deserves it's own thread. Also, this place needs more build threads of nice bikes in it.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks folks, it'll be a somewhat brief "build" thread, if the pictures were accurate she's in pretty good shape. I'll create a P-22 build-lite thread now. Hopefully I and it will be ready for this mythical vintage ride Rumpf mentioned?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Here's a nearly completed project that I've been working on this past year. Sorry for the picture quality but it's pouring rain outside, so I snapped a few pics in my garage.

I had been looking for an early (pre-1980) Ritchey road frame for a while, but finding them is difficult, and find one in my size is even more difficult. I found and bought this frameset on Feb 2 of this year. I lucked into this one on the Classic Rendezvous list.

The paint was originally gray and in really rough shape. I had the seller send it directly to CyclArt in SoCal to have them "fix" the paint. Luckily they were able to turn around the frame quickly and by late March the frame was in my hands with fresh paint!

I wanted to build the bike up with less common parts than I normally see or use. The easy route would have been a full Campy Super Record build, but I own a full-SR bike from this era already so it seemed kind of repetitive. I opted to go with as many US made components as possible and fill in the rest with a Zeus 2000 drive train and brakes and Cinelli bar and stem. There are not a whole lot of US-made offerings from the era, but I did go with Hi-E hubs, Weyless seat post, and an Avocet saddle (not US made, but a SF bay area company). Coming up with some of the parts was challenging but it's finally together.

I think the frame is form '79 based on the serial number. Tom used a lot of different styles when he built, and this frame as the "park bench" behind the BB to stiffen the frame, and an interesting fork crown.

Since it's raining I've not actually ridden the bike yet, but will get it out this week to see how it does.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

A ride in the nearby wilderness area should be the tell all..
This bike is made for trails... nice lookin rider!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Here's a nearly completed project that I've been working on this past year. Sorry for the picture quality but it's pouring rain outside, so I snapped a few pics in my garage.
> 
> I had been looking for an early (pre-1980) Ritchey road frame for a while, but finding them is difficult, and find one in my size is even more difficult. I found and bought this frameset on Feb 2 of this year. I lucked into this one on the Classic Rendezvous list.
> 
> ...


Briiliant. Awesome. Perfect. I am also on the Not campy for a change.. camp. I like Suntour (on cinelli supercorsas for example) but i guess it would be non period correct since Suntour entry was early to mid eighties. I may be wrong.

You even went w/ tubular wheels... classy.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

FANTANSTIC ......I love those "park bench" Ritcheys !


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I could look at that fork all day straight


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Stunner


----------



## chudly (Nov 3, 2016)

A thing of beauty.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice, Laffeaux.

By the way, I had a dream the other day with you in it. You were moving back and I was helping you and your wifey. It was very hot and the uhaul was very full with inner tubes hanging from the ceiling. haha!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Very nice, Laffeaux.
> 
> By the way, I had a dream the other day with you in it. You were moving back and I was helping you and your wifey. It was very hot and the uhaul was very full with inner tubes hanging from the ceiling. haha!


It's a dream about pregnancy.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Very nice, Laffeaux.
> 
> By the way, I had a dream the other day with you in it. You were moving back and I was helping you and your wifey. It was very hot and the uhaul was very full with inner tubes hanging from the ceiling. haha!


You really dream big, don't you. 

I hope the inner tubes held air, unlike the ones hanging in my basement waiting to be patched.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Laffeaux,

I'll have to chime in and say that fork is a thing of beauty, so elegant, I think I like it more than the bi-plane ones. Hope you get a break in the rain (and before the snow!) to get a couple rides in. 

The Ritchey brazed stem isn't for this right? come to think of it I don't think I've ever seen a brazed Ritchey road stem, though I haven't been around the block that many times. Cheers and enjoy


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh and I also like the subtle decals, I assume this is before the iconic "Ritchey" decals?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Claus said:


> Oh and I also like the subtle decals, I assume this is before the iconic "Ritchey" decals?


The stem is for a different bike. I think Tom made some road stems that climbed onto a steerer stub, but I've not seen a fillet-brazed quill stem from him.

The frame would normally have "Ritchey" on the down tube. However, I asked CyclArt not to put them on. I think it looks better without them, plus the frame doesn't require a decal to tell people who built it.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Bi-plane road fork.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Clamp on stem from 1976.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome bike Laffeaux!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Clamp on stem from 1976.
> 
> View attachment 1103690


Jesus Christ... I just had a visual orgasm.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, not bad for a 19 year old kid.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Bi-plane road fork.
> 
> View attachment 1103686


Dario Pegoretti is doing something similar for his Luigino... 19yr old Tom's job does not fall behind.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

is that a powder coat? looks kindda plasticiky


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

rismtb said:


> is that a powder coat? looks kindda plasticiky


Cycleart laid it on way too thick unfortunately.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

colker1 said:


> Briiliant. Awesome. Perfect. I am also on the Not campy for a change.. camp. I like Suntour (on cinelli supercorsas for example) but i guess it would be non period correct since Suntour entry was early to mid eighties. I may be wrong.
> 
> .


I bought a Fuji Finest in 1973 that had Suntour / Sugino drivetrain.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sryanak said:


> I bought a Fuji Finest in 1973 that had Suntour / Sugino drivetrain.


Hmmm... good info. When did everybody realize the suntour rear derr. was way more efficient (and lighter) than campy? Late 70s?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> Hmmm... good info. When did everybody realize the suntour rear derr. was way more efficient (and lighter) than campy? Late 70s?


Suntour patented the slant parallelogram rear derailleur in 1964, and the patent didn't expire until 1984. During that time Suntour likely had the best shifting derailleurs on the market. I think Rhino (Italian component maker) licensed the design, but no one else did.

For Europeans that raced (and the few Americans as well) Suntour and Shimano were rarely used. In the pro peloton they were certainly non-existent. Suntour did not sponsor teams or cater to racers, but I'm not sure why the average rider didn't use them so much. Frank Berto wrote a great article on Suntour and part of his explanation was that Suntour sold their products too cheaply - no one believed that a $20 derailleur out performed a $45 derailleur.

Campy was the biggest supplier of the era and was on most of the non-French race bikes, but Simplex, Huret, Zeus, Gipiemme, and others all built products as well. Simplex had the lightest, Suntour shifted the best, and everyone wanted Campy. 

Campy saw Zeus as their big competitor, and completely missed Suntour and Shimano taking over the market in the '80s.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Suntour patented the slant parallelogram rear derailleur in 1964, and the patent didn't expire until 1984. During that time Suntour likely had the best shifting derailleurs on the market. I think Rhino (Italian component maker) licensed the design, but no one else did.
> 
> For Europeans that raced (and the few Americans as well) Suntour and Shimano were rarely used. In the pro peloton they were certainly non-existent. Suntour did not sponsor teams or cater to racers, but I'm not sure why the average rider didn't use them so much. Frank Berto wrote a great article on Suntour and part of his explanation was that Suntour sold their products too cheaply - no one believed that a $20 derailleur out performed a $45 derailleur.
> 
> ...


Excellent info. Also, the cranks... Suntour cranks are beautifull too while Campy of certain vintage had the habit of breaking.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Timberwolf ready for prey*

Not sure what year this frame was brazed by Tom, fairly early judging by the ser#, perhaps one of the first unicrowns. This was Barry's bike who is 70 and lives on the flatlands of Vancouver delta. He mentioned he bought it from Bayshore bikes on a day that Tom was actually there and there was a special on pricing and Tom would sign the top tube. He wasn't really a cyclist but had lots of money at the time and thought these new mtb's were cool. He certainly didn't ride much, it was sporting rack,bags,3w light and my fav a kickstand. It is completely orig sans extras. 19" and I guess it was painted here possibly and built up later from Tom's older stock


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Man that is awfully clean, I am assuming it's now in your line up? Also is that bull moose TIGed? If it's now yours nice find and like the story too.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Si enter into collection awaiting similar public vmtb display/museum/coffee/eatery/brewery. As of now everyone including me is shunning any responsibility for such venture for obvious reasons mostly it would cut into ride time which is more important.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> Here's a nearly completed project that I've been working on this past year. Sorry for the picture quality but it's pouring rain outside, so I snapped a few pics in my garage.
> 
> I had been looking for an early (pre-1980) Ritchey road frame for a while, but finding them is difficult, and find one in my size is even more difficult. I found and bought this frameset on Feb 2 of this year. I lucked into this one on the Classic Rendezvous list.
> 
> ...


This is such a fabulous bike. I remember when it came up on the CR list. To say that the "paint was rough" is a bit of an understatement. There were some significant issues with rust and corrosion. Clearly CycleArt did some very fine restorative work there.

Do please give us a ride report -- as well as any additional photos you might like to post (!)

I have a weakness for Tom's work in this era. I think it was right at his peak!

imho, obviously.


----------



## slowedtrans (Apr 8, 2015)

*Help IDing my new(to me Ritchey)*

I recently bought this Ritchey. I am not going for period correct collectable, but a just a nice vintage usable all terrain bike.

Serial number 1654. I am kinda confused what model it was. I am assuming it is A 1994 P-22 because of the 4 digit serial. I have not seen any all white frames bikes from browsing since the Ritchey Ultra. Could the bike have been repainted or was white offered ever on the p series? Also a bit confused about the MarwiUSA sticker. At first I thought it was the name of someone (maybe racer or someone who owned the bike) but then found out they make seats, pedals, spokes. As far as I know it didnt have any Marwi products on it...

It seems it was built with all Shimano XT bits from 1994 - M737 (8 Speed shifters, Xt Brakes, XT rear derailleur , XTR front. 
-Some Sugino Crank.

Ritchey Cockpit bits
-Force Stem
-Comp lite bar
-Ritchey Seatpost

Ritchey Rock Pro Rims - Made in Italy. The hubs I can't id yet. The logo is some Stylized "O".

Anyone know if more info on this bike? I was hoping to id it so I could pull the Marwi stickers of and put the corresponding P-22, p-23, etc on there!

Thanks.

Edit - photos to come.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1YzVkSGdfZU5GNGc1MGt4dHJPX1YyMzNRQjZn/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1aHB0X2o5c25zS1V4Rl9idFZJQ3FWUHhRT1Iw/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1azI4a09uNy1HWFBKN0NSak1ETk5nWThwbjc4/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1dC1hN21xQ3BJRUdFbnNXV2ItUVBweDVaRC1v/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1LXVFWkx2NG9WTHI5UU8yNlBqa09ueGp5SkdZ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1c2xpWHl5N0J6WGJEbnVlSk5LcE1oaUNiTXRV/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1OXR5Y1lqa2x3UHlUY2FERnZDYVVMc0hZT2M4/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B55n9AcHtAH1ckNLeHctc0RRTEVzbUR0SExRa21WeEo5WFZJ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks legit to me, I have seen white P series bikes before.


----------



## kritmatatratip (Mar 21, 2017)

2 Ritchey Supercomp...but still want to have more of fillet brazed frames


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*1r0 10*

From Vancouver a very early Ritchey ser # 1R0 10. This number would put it second in the directory. Interesting pancake bended front derailleur hanger. Very similar to Tom's road bikes. The bike was bought from a small west side classified newspaper before internet aprox 83'. The bike had the orig bullmoose bars but were broken. The new owner took it in to West Point Cycles to get new bars. Very soon the shop told him the bike belonged to them and he had bought a stolen bike. He then when back to the girl that he paid $500 bucks to. She freaked {was a prison guard at the time} and gave him his money back. West Point cycles said they had been paid out by the insurance co and would he be interested in buying it. He did and had Paul Brodie weld a very cool custom stem and had extra set of braze on for another water bottle. Its been painted and is set up for a daily cruiser I know some don't agree but there it is a very early Ritchey out there still giv'in a sweet ride


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That's a nice one! I like the blue/black combo. 

The fork isn't the early design where the top plate is flush with the legs, and the seat tube has the ring-retainer at the top meaning that it's not super early. I'd guess the serial number means 1981. Possibly the 10th frame of the year? Who knows? 

To me it's nice to see the time capsules if unridden unmodifed bikes, but it's also nice to see bikes like this that show a history of use. Bikes that were used as intended and modified to work as needed are equally cool in my book.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ya the ring on seat collar made me wonder to. It would be so cool to be ridding that in 81. If it belonged to West Point Cycles that could be the first TR bike in Canada. Grayson Bain and Co owned that store and went on to open RM in 83. Funny thing is there was a Rocky Mountain mtb bike builder/Co in Colorado in like late 70'S?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I love everything about it except maybe the thomson straight post. Beautifull bike being ridden on the streets.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like it. RISMTB you always bring cool stuff to this thread.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Ductape, it helps living in Vancouver back when it was a small town and everyone wanted that new go anywhere ATB. There were a lot of passionate bright minds that did big things in the development of the sport over the years.


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

Quick question for the experts - I just found a pair or ritchey logic branded / dia compe canti brake levers in a local parts bin. The right lever has a return spring sandwiched in the pivot bolt area, the left one does not. Is the left spring missing, or was it never there...

Thanks.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

most canti's have same modulation in levers uninstalled so its missing the spring although I have been known to spew BS


----------



## AirTomac (Jul 27, 2017)

My P-23... bought the frameset this year and built it according to the 1990 spec... still needs some last changes (headset, bar, and cogs) but it is a sweet sweet ride for sure!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

18 in?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

AirTomac said:


> My P-23... bought the frameset this year and built it according to the 1990 spec... still needs some last changes (headset, bar, and cogs) but it is a sweet sweet ride for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18in?


----------



## AirTomac (Jul 27, 2017)

colker1 said:


> 18in?


No, 19in... 49cm center to top.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Colkervision getting rusty!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Colkervision getting rusty!


no way, man. it´s sharp. It´s Ritcheys which are size confused. 
Just from checking pics on Lafeaux´s database and there are 18in w/ headtubes bigger than 19in. 
It´s Tom Ritchey´s fault, not my eyes.


----------



## AirTomac (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm not selling. Just sayin'...


----------



## exlibris (Aug 18, 2016)

*frame ID help*

Can anyone help determine what year this frame might have been produced?

Any anecdotal info on ride quality, especially as compared to other P series bikes from the same era would also be appreciated.

*this is not my bike
**I know most components are not original, including the fork.

Thank you!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

The p20 came out in 1995 and was made for 2 or 3 years. It should ride very similarly to other p series frames


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I love it when things work out easily.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice color!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> I love it when things work out easily.


Nice! Late model Super Comp?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice! Late model Super Comp?


'89 Timber Comp - 21.5 inch

The Kawasaki Green made me do it.


----------



## dubrat (Mar 24, 2011)

Saw that one on the bay... I ended up getting this


__
https://flic.kr/p/Xv4dHL


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

dubrat said:


> Saw that one on the bay... I ended up getting this
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Xv4dHL


Very nice! A classic!!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*83 competition*

Just like the royal jewels that need to polished yearly so does this one. Actually took it for a bit of a ride and hey I'm think'n get her dirty I didn't wait a year for the paint to cure and apply all those layers of wax for nothing.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Actually took it for a bit of a ride and hey I'm think'n get her dirty


How did it ride?


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Well as far as it being fully ridged it is dream on relevant trails. As far as taking it on trails I normally ride no that would be dangerous. I would be very keen on doing a long trip on backroads with a pack and a rear rack with provisions for 3 or 4 days, its that comfortable.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Ser#S004-LiteBeam*

Near NOS RWB fade,P/U from original owner who lives in Fairfax.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That's right up your alley Sully! Looks pretty good (except for the V-brakes).


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Rides dreamy too,
The V-Brakes are stock,my threshold for unacceptable crap in regards to bicycle brakes are "anything moto is a no go" on my steeds...


----------



## Oldermtber (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello gents. Am finally getting around to paint my early 90's Ritchey P21 Team at the original factory painter, even though I am still looking for wheels and a few other small parts for it. Originally, it was a show bike with a unique paintjob and I am inclined to repaint it that way, but I am also looking for your suggestions as for how I should get it painted now - the period correct red-white-blue is a bit overdone, no? I want to keep it with me for the time being but resale value should also factor in the decision. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Oldermtber said:


> Hello gents. Am finally getting around to paint my early 90's Ritchey P21 Team at the original factory painter, even though I am still looking for wheels and a few other small parts for it. Originally, it was a show bike with a unique paintjob and I am inclined to repaint it that way, but I am also looking for your suggestions as for how I should get it painted now - the period correct red-white-blue is a bit overdone, no? I want to keep it with me for the time being but resale value should also factor in the decision. Any suggestions? Thanks!


I have seen yellow Ritcheys and i love it. It wasn´t a P21 but an early team comp.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

colker1 said:


> I have seen yellow Ritcheys and i love it. It wasn´t a P21 but an early team comp.


https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...icial-tom-ritchey-picture-thread-img_1720.jpg


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I worked for a Ritchey dealer in the early '90's and remember that buyers could choose custom paint colors from the DuPont Imron chart. Two or three color paint was popular then, like Fisher team fade, Ibis blue & purple, Serotta red/yellow, Ritchey early RW&B, Specialized did some. We sold Ritcheys in lots of colors: red, midnight blue, silver, sky blue & white, green & white, black. It hardly matters what colors you choose; someone has likely chosen them already.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice interview w TR:
https://electricbikeaction.com/where-did-the-mountain-bike-come-from-tom-ritchey-shares-his-story/


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice article. 
I can't believe that there is an "Electric Bike Action" magazine.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*Just finished rebuilding this one*

82 McKinley or Everest.
Don't know how to tell them apart


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

*83 Everest*

Got a new rider too


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> 82 McKinley or Everest.
> Don't know how to tell them apart


Likely a McKinley. The difference between the two is a that the Everest came with a lighter head tube (your bike does not have it), and the option to add additional braze-ons like a second water bottle mount (which your bike does have), and the McKinley came in limited number of colors and sizes.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

laffeaux said:


> Likely a McKinley. The difference between the two is a that the Everest came with a lighter head tube (your bike does not have it), and the option to add additional braze-ons like a second water bottle mount (which your bike does have), and the McKinley came in limited number of colors and sizes.


Ok- so how can you tell if the headtube is lightened just by looking at the bike?
Is there a special lug on the outside? It looks identical to my 83 Everest.
The prior owner swears it's an Everest.
Is the wall thickness different?
The bike has tons of braze-ons and 2 spots for bottle cages too.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

zygote2k said:


> Ok- so how can you tell if the headtube is lightened just by looking at the bike?
> Is there a special lug on the outside?


The "Mountain Bikes 1" frameset (Everest) had a relieved head tube as pictured below. If your bike has this, it does not look like it does, then it it is an Everest for sure.

The "Mountain Bikes 2" frameset did not have this. The head tube is a uniform diameter form headset cup to headset cup.

If your bike is missing this, but has the extra braze ons, who knows what it was sold as. It's either an Everest with the wrong head tube, or a a McKinley with extra braze ons.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

laffeaux said:


> The "Mountain Bikes 1" frameset (Everest) had a relieved head tube as pictured below. If your bike has this, it does not look like it does, then it it is an Everest for sure.
> 
> The "Mountain Bikes 2" frameset did not have this. The head tube is a uniform diameter form headset cup to headset cup.
> 
> ...


Thanks Laffeaux.
After closer inspection and comparison to the 83 Everest, the 82 is indeed a McKinley. My 83 has that lug/collar.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

*This simply canNOT be a 1977 Ritchey.*

I don't want to break rules, but there is an auction site listing for a bike that screams 1984+, but the guy is insisting that it is a 1977 -- and that he's the original owner. I really want to call Bullsh*t on this listing, but thought I'd cool my heels and ask here. It's all over Facebook, too.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-very-f...753565?hash=item1c9760471d:g:I2AAAOSwZqZaAqXs

And I right?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> I don't want to break rules, but there is an auction site listing for a bike that screams 1984+, but the guy is insisting that it is a 1977 -- and that he's the original owner. I really want to call Bullsh*t on this listing, but thought I'd cool my heels and ask here. It's all over Facebook, too.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-very-f...753565?hash=item1c9760471d:g:I2AAAOSwZqZaAqXs
> 
> And I right?


Yeah, a 1985 frame with lots of misinformation. 

Hopefully it's just the result of a bad memory.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

And, if that serial # is just 4 digits, doesn't that say it is a Canadian-market bike AND that it may NOT be actually brazed up by Tom???

He's using the serial #9877 to say it was built Sept 8, 1977.

The oldmountainbike site is down. By any chance, can that number be checked?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> He's using the serial #9877 to say it was built Sept 8, 1977.


The serial number is visible in the BB picture. It is 9B77. It's a 19" TimberWolf (or Commando version with that paint) from about 1985.

It's a nice bike, but certainly not 1977, and certainly not the first unicrown fork ever made. The unicrown fork and taper stays date from '84, prior to that neither existed on a Ritchey (who claims that his first mountain bike was made in 1979).


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow. You have better eyes than I. I could see the photo but not read the #.

Do we send a cease & desist note? 

OTOH, who's gonna even be tempted by that price?

Thanks for the details, too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

LeicaLad said:


> Wow. You have better eyes than I. I could see the photo but not read the #.
> 
> Do we send a cease & desist note?
> 
> ...


Anyone who throws 2.8K on anything w/ historic value based on a seller´s description only, made of hyperboles like "first ever made" without any second guessing... somehow wants to be fooled.


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

Not sure if you'all can see this,as it's camouflaged, but here goes.
Ser#1B222, Original Tyres,et al, 1st Owner upgraded to Biopace Chainrings(his designation for Biopace) to alleviate his knee problems.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i want a hite rite.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Timberwolf makover*

Just completed a complete restoration from a rescued timberwolf. Thanks Shamus on Van island for that. After junking every part except main frame I waited to collect fork/bars and hand stripped/sanded tubes. I really didn't want to spend a lot on custom paint so I just waxed and rode it. The wax finish wasn't enough to prevent surface rust so I was considering rattle can until I ran into the welders at Landyaghts bike. The heating and applying a thin coat of clear powder coat and another last bake the frame came out a coffee colour. Pretty nice finish for 1/2 the cost of wet paint.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*found picture of the orig bike*

Rescued Ritchey


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

rismtb said:


> Just completed a complete restoration from a rescued timberwolf. Thanks Shamus on Van island for that. After junking every part except main frame I waited to collect fork/bars and hand stripped/sanded tubes. I really didn't want to spend a lot on custom paint so I just waxed and rode it. The wax finish wasn't enough to prevent surface rust so I was considering rattle can until I ran into the welders at Landyaghts bike. The heating and applying a thin coat of clear powder coat and another last bake the frame came out a coffee colour. Pretty nice finish for 1/2 the cost of wet paint.


That is a beauty, I really like that coffee color and also still showing off the elegant fillets. Very nice build, but is it now that coffee or that silver in the last pic? Oh also, is the powder coat applied over the fillets and it was a light coating hence you can still see them, or did they not apply over them? Either way, that's really nice.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry, the pictures area little backwards The silver picture is the raw frame after I stripped and sanded and built it up. Finding the fork and fillet uncut bars took a while and some scratch (400 for the fork and aprox 500 for the bars) The process goes like this, the frame is polished with a compound that I am not sure what that is. The frame is then baked and it turns a blue purple colour. The frame is then charged for reg powder coating process and a light clear powder coat is applied and baked again to acquire the coffee colour. The final colour depends on the age/type and thickness of the steel.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Barn find*

We could hardly get the doors open from all the leaves and low hanging moss from years of going to seed. As I struggled to bend the top of the door so she could look in she screamed "it"s a Ritchey!" this one looks old with a Henri Ganthier leather stamped chair and no decals. She could be right but these things you find in dusty barns could be anything like pre 18th century Ser # 2P3


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I am wondering about the relationship of these two bikes. This one in the above picture I just acquired {2p3 is a 21"}and the other is Gerry aka "grearchart"'s bike from Hendricksons in Santa Barbara 1d3 is a 19". When talking to the previous owner {Gerry's friend} he mentioned that there were 3 bikes that Tom built for the shop with the same ser # perhaps this recent one that turned up is one of the 3


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

pretty sure the d is just a flipped P in the end and aren't the first numbers of the serial the indicator of the year that frame was made?
1 = 1981
2 = 1982
so both bikes would be the 3rd P frame made in these particular years. 
Unsure what the P stands for though... 

the time where the first number of the serial indicates the frame size started in 1984 (see your Timber Wolf above, 1 = 21")
1983 numbers started with the entire frame size e.g. 21


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

1d3 is a 19" frame so that can't be it. 2p3 is a 21" both have non slotted cable stops and have the non tapered chainstays and above bb front derailieur cable routing so made around the same time


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Some of the '82 and earlier frames have odd-ball serial numbers that may or may not have any special meaning. First Flight owned several bikes with serial numbers that didn't fit any pattern.

As far as the bike goes it's probably a '82 Sierra. The "ring" at the top of the seat post puts it at '81-'82, and the socketed fork crown points to one of the lower speced bikes which first appeared in the '82 catalog.

If you can decipher the serial number pattern for those bikes, let us all know what it is.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Laffeaux I feel a little guilty about referencing the database when I haven't contributed any of my collection. That I will change in the near future. As far as this recent one that turned up on Vancouver Island I am pretty excited to be able to take it apart and clean it and leave it in its orig condition. Its odd that it has orig paint but no decals. My main interest in collecting Ritchey's is our Canadian mountain bike roots to Tom. I have documentation what went on between Tom and Grayson Bain after the 1983 split with MountainBikes. The period 80-83 was a little before mtbing here in vancouver. I have a few questions if any body know? Did MountainBikes have exclusive selling rights for Tom's bikes outside of Palo Alto? who painted all those first gunmetal grey models? these are some of the parts I am cleaning


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rismtb said:


> I have a few questions if any body know? Did MountainBikes have exclusive selling rights for Tom's bikes outside of Palo Alto?


I was hoping that Charlie would chime in, as he would know the answers for sure, however...

As I understand it, MountainBikes (Charlie and Gary) sold complete bikes. They sourced bikes from multiple vendors, at least initially, and found that Tom was the only builder capable of reliably supplying frames. So most MountainBikes bicycles were built by Tom.

Tom was a frame builder. I don't think that at the time he was overly interested in selling complete bikes, just frames. By providing frames to MountainBikes he could sell lots of frames and not to worry about turning a frame into a complete bicycle. Gary and Charlie took care of building bikes, leaving Tom to build frames. (Apparently he wasn't a fan of building forks either, as they took a lot of work.)

I don't think that there was any exclusivity between the companies. Tom could build and sell frames to whomever he wanted. MountainBikes could source frames from whomever they wanted. However, working together they could sell a lot more product. Tom was a reliable supplier of frames, and MountainBikes was able to then sell the frames through their "distribution network."

When the two companies parted ways in late '83 Mountain bikes was left looking for a new frame supplier, and mostly filled the void with imported Japanese frames. Tom was left with no distribution network, and Palo Alto Bicycles (with their mail order business) stepped in as a distributor. The following year Ritchey produced his first catalog of complete bikes and moved from being a frame builder to being a bicycle builder and distribution company.

I'm not sure if the initial conversations with Rocky Mountain Bikes was a result of the split with Gary that necessitated Tom finding a new distribution channel, or if it happened earlier. Gary began importing Fisher frames, and Tom began importing Ritchey frames soon after. I suspect that together they had worked toward setting up a supplier in Japan, but they implemented the imports as separate entities - Rocky Mountain may have contributed significantly towards this as well.

Maybe Charlie will fill in the blanks...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for your input Eric, ya in 1983 lots of people wanted the new all terrain bicycle. Our records shows that Rocky Mountain was incorporated in 85 and previous to that Grayson Bain owned 4 separate stores in Vancouver that couldn't keep enough Ritchey's stocked. Prior to that I believe in 81-82 the first 2 or 3 Ritcheys were ordered by Larry Ruble{who later tooled and managed the start of the Rocky factory} for his bike shop in Maple Ridge. Those first couple of Ritchey's sat on the floor for months Larry said because of where his shop was and most of his customers were roadies. Larry says he has VHS tapes of Tom teaching the welders at the Toyo factory how to braze. I have heard from other sources that there was a meeting of the minds at the Toyo factory in 83 with Tom/Grayson/Pippin{Rocky designer/syncros} on how to mass produce tig mtb frames. I remember reading somewhere else in this forum that Tom rejected the first container full.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

My 1.5-year-old son is spoiled!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

And...we have progress on 21B80, the 1983-ish McKinley (or Mt. Tam?) I've had for years. The head tube was ovalized and had a crack, so this will have new metal and brass. I bought this without a fork and I now wonder if it went into a garage on a roof rack...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

That photo on the concrete floor is breathtaking


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Coming along...*

Ready for paint, including the new head tube.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Polished up rather nicely


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Fun winter project.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*21B80 is back from the paint shop with its new head tube*

Here's a teaser shot, as I just picked up the frame. Assembly will start soon, as I collected parts for this over the course of years!

Highlights:

Lots of M700 XT
Dura-Ace hubs with Araya 7X rims
"Mountainbikes" Bullmoose bar (I have a black one and am interested in a trade for silver...)


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice colour red. powdercoat? I have silver bull to trade if you like.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

rismtb said:


> Nice colour red. powdercoat? I have silver bull to trade if you like.


Thanks! It's as close as they could get to original and it was sprayed, vs. powdercoated.

Will send a PM on the bar - need to dig it out to be able to share a picture.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

For those with similar frames, does a 26.6mm post sound right for a 1983 Mt. Tam? My caliper is saying it's very close to that, but I don't have a 26.8 or 26.6 lying around to try. 27.0 definitely doesn't fit...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

cegrover said:


> For those with similar frames, does a 26.6mm post sound right for a 1983 Mt. Tam? My caliper is saying it's very close to that, but I don't have a 26.8 or 26.6 lying around to try. 27.0 definitely doesn't fit...


This would be a good question for Charlie Kelly to answer correctly since he was doing most of the builds at that time. I have collected a few that measured 26.6 and they were all pre 82-83's. I think Tom was working closely with Tange to develop tapered cro mo tubes. 26.6 posts are fairly rare as 26.8 are common


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

83 Everest is 26.8mm


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

eshew said:


> 83 Everest is 26.8mm


I found a 26.6 and it slips, so it seems this is a 26.8.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

cegrover said:


> I found a 26.6 and it slips, so it seems this is a 26.8.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


if the seatpost is stamped 26.8 it's probably 26.6 as most of the seatpost bitd where stamped 0.2 bigger as they are. Something to do with the "tolerances" on the frame tubing etc.
Measure the seatpost to be 100% and then start looking for a 26.8 stamped 80ties post :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cycle&Surf said:


> if the seatpost is stamped 26.8 it's probably 26.6 as most of the seatpost bitd where stamped 0.2 bigger as they are. Something to do with the "tolerances" on the frame tubing etc.
> Measure the seatpost to be 100% and then start looking for a 26.8 stamped 80ties post


An SR 26.8 fits beautifully. This one is almost exactly 26.8 when measured.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

cegrover said:


> An SR 26.8 fits beautifully. This one is almost exactly 26.8 when measured.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You need a Laprade post for it. A super long 250mm.


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

cegrover said:


> An SR 26.8 fits beautifully. This one is almost exactly 26.8 when measured.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


that's weird as I got a bunch of SR seatposts floating around (CT-P5s aka Laprade, MTE-300 etc.) dating up to 86 and all are 0.2mm under the stamped size. Also got a few posts from other manufacturers and they all follow this pattern.
So what year is the SR seatpost you referring to? they are all clearly stamped :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

These seem to be spot on...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Grover, looks like you have a Mitutoyo IP67 calipers 

I have the same one.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Grover, looks like you have a Mitutoyo IP67 calipers
> 
> I have the same one.


Mine's branded Kobalt (Lowe's), but I reckon that the OEM and model.

Update: Looks like yours is much higher end vs. this one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

A critical component arrived today!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

cegrover said:


> These seem to be spot on...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


oh that's interesting as all of mine are 0.2 less than stamped...
Looks like I have to further investigate that SR seatpost topic 

anyway I'm not 100% where the fork in your frameset was made but the shown Bullmoose is for 21.1 (US) instead of 22.2 (European, now considered standard) and I was assuming your fork would be 22.2 as almost all the forks made by road bike influenced builders bitd used that size for their forks.


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

just checked you frame/fork pictures above and I'm 99% sure that you need a 22.2mm Bullmoose to fit in there without play :thumbsup:


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Cycle&Surf said:


> just checked you frame/fork pictures above and I'm 99% sure that you need a 22.2mm Bullmoose to fit in there without play


It's a Tange fork (correct for a 1983 Mt. Tam), so it takes a 21.1. I believe the Ritchey forks used on the Everests at that time used the clamp-on Bullmoose and it seems later Ritcheys used 22.2 (?).

Sent from my P01MA using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycle&Surf (Sep 8, 2016)

cegrover said:


> It's a Tange fork (correct for a 1983 Mt. Tam), so it takes a 21.1. I believe the Ritchey forks used on the Everests at that time used the clamp-on Bullmoose and it seems later Ritcheys used 22.2 (?).


I should have zoomed into your picture to proper identify the fork, sorry for that. Good to know that these early Tange forks came with the smaller size :thumbsup:
to my knowledge all Ritchey made forks from the early beginning were using 22.2mm shafts and the clamp-on version used on the higher end bikes is basically just a stem shaft where the bullmoose is clamped on (kinda like ahead systems nowadays)

have fun building it up!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*It's coming along*

Update pic...


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Almost complete...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

This one's down to final tuning and adjustment. I bought it as a frame only (no fork) with a cracked head tube and ruined bottom bracket spindle (had to cut off a crank). The build is straight out of the 1983 Ritchey Catalog.

1983 Mt. Tam with new head tube and paint

Correct Tange fork

Deerhead derailleurs, brakes, levers and shifters

Phil Wood BB Spindle and Bearings

Sugino AT Crankset

DID Chain

Suntour XC II Pedals (too new for '83?)

Nitto Bullmoose bars

Reproduction Grab-On Grips

SR Laprade Post

Avocet Racing Saddle

NOS Dura Ace hubs

Araya 7X (I think) rims


----------



## cruznit (Jun 7, 2019)

*New Restoration.*

Hello. Thanks for adding me.

Just wanted to share my recent restoration of what appears to be 86-ish Team Comp SN 0C109. I got the bike from the original owner (widow). She said everything was original and that her late husband was in the bike industry many years ago. The bike had a quill stem so that might have been changed or custom. The bike appears to be transitional to the 87 Super Comp as it was built full XT M730 with Dura Ace headset. The headtube is also shouldered like the 87+ Super Comp. However, the paint and Columbus tubing points to a Team Comp. Bike was in very good condition but I decided to replace hubs,headset and pedals with NOS. I polished the wheels and cranks. Rebuild the wheels, replaced cables and found a Ritchey Fillet Bullmoose (Difficult). Saddle,tires and grips are period correct.

Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Your bike and your lawn - immaculate.

Really liking the Ritchey though!

Grumps


----------



## Boosted GP (Mar 10, 2007)

Is this allowed?
P-29. 
Respirated Reba QR fork to Judy livery I cling decals
Ritchey classic cockpit
Flite ti saddle covered in alcantra. From 90's
Rohloff 500/14 IGH. 
Middleburn crankset 
Shimano 520 silver pedals to match era. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annapurna (Sep 8, 2019)

*84/85 Ritchey Annapurna*

HI new here hope I am posting correctly I am sure some one let me know if I am not lol .

Ritchey Annapurna 
Serial Number 0A? Some one drilled 3rd digit out for plastic cable screw. If any one has any info on this bike please message thanks


----------



## SteelAppeal (Jun 11, 2018)

*1987(?) Ritchey TimberWolf*

This was bought from a NorCal mtbr member. It was his "trainer" bike when he rode for the Team Ritchey senior team. I haven't removed the bottom bracket cable guide to see all of the serial # so dating it based on Shimano Deore derailleur dates of 12/86 & 1/87. Although it has TimberWolf decals it has the chainstay mounted Deore U brake like the TimberComp had, so kind of an oddball. Maybe factory riders could custom spec their rides? All the components look original though.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

SteelAppeal said:


> Although it has TimberWolf decals it has the chainstay mounted Deore U brake like the TimberComp had, so kind of an oddball. Maybe factory riders could custom spec their rides? All the components look original though.


It's a TimberWolf because it has TIG welded construction, not fillet-brazing like the Timbercomp.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Annapurna said:


> HI new here hope I am posting correctly I am sure some one let me know if I am not lol .
> 
> Ritchey Annapurna
> Serial Number 0A? Some one drilled 3rd digit out for plastic cable screw. If any one has any info on this bike please message thanks


This bike was sold on Ebay couple of days ago for 4K+ and it had some surface rust issues


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

rismtb said:


> This bike was sold on Ebay couple of days ago for 4K+ and it had some surface rust issues


I think they know they made a lot of money off a garage sale find.


----------



## ianewk (Sep 30, 2005)

A neighbor discovered I was into bikes a while back and mentioned he had an old mountain bike at his beach house that I could have. I didn't pay it much attention until a couple months later when he rolled up with this Ritchey. Not really my genre (I've done a bunch of high-end 90's MTBs) but I decided this bike needed to be appreciated again. I believe it's a 1982 Mt. Tam. I took it down to the metal and coated it with Gibbs penetrating lube (an old hot rodder’s trick). I'm absolutely loving how it's turning out. I'm taking my time and bringing it slowly back to life.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ianewk said:


> A neighbor discovered I was into bikes a while back and mentioned he had an old mountain bike at his beach house that I could have. I didn't pay it much attention until a couple months later when he rolled up with this Ritchey. Not really my genre (I've done a bunch of high-end 90's MTBs) but I decided this bike needed to be appreciated again. I believe it's a 1982 Mt. Tam. I took it down to the metal and coated it with Gibbs penetrating lube (an old hot rodder's trick). I'm absolutely loving how it's turning out. I'm taking my time and bringing it slowly back to life.


Stunning work you are doing there.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I love naked Ritcheys. The grips and the levers are bad.........................ass.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

1995 Litebeam. 2nd paint job after a minor repair. Rear brake is by me.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the Switchback conversion, how well do they work?


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Retro Dude said:


> I like the Switchback conversion, how well do they work?


Thank you, they work quite well. Excellent heel clearance, parallel push pads, no housing stop needed and super strong. I kept the straddle hanger high to keep squish to a minimum. They feel like mini V's on a drop bar bike: strong, some squish, lots of control. These were not difficult to make and I think they work better than the IRD. If I lowered the straddle it might work fine with V levers, maybe XTR or Avid with the adjustable pull.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

I am trying to identify a bike, I think it may be an Outback because of the steep head angle.

I think it may not be an Outback, because it is missing the fork bosses.
Also the seat cluster, chainstay and seatstay bridges are fillet-brazed.
Outbacks seem to have tig chainstay and seatstay?

Does anybody know what the diamond ES means? 
I assumed was a stamp of the US welder adding the final touches, but I have seen it on Canadian frames. So it may be a Japanese stamp?


----------



## GeorgeJ (Jun 5, 2020)

*'84 Team Comp*

Hi all, I am new to this forum. In this time of COVID with the gym and pool closed I dusted off my old Ritchey mountain bike and started pedaling. I have always marveled at how beautiful these bikes are. I recently started googling about the history and stumbled onto the MTBR site and forums. I read through the Ritchey picture thread from the beginning. Some really great bikes and knowledgeable folks here. I will attempt to add photos down the road, but in the meantime I am off for a ride. Cheers, George


----------



## GeorgeJ (Jun 5, 2020)

*'84 Team Comp pics*








I think I finally got a few pics to download. Tech challenged. I ordered this bike in June of '84 from Velo Sport in Berkeley with various personal specs like braze on locations for water bottles and rack. Also opted for Phil Wood hubs and bottom bracket. The bike remains unchanged except for changing out the Brooks saddle for a Selle some years back. Also, the little wood plug on the bars popped out on a trail off of Skyline above Woodside about 20 years ago and I had a replacement made out of teak recently.

In the early years I spent many days up and down fire trails on Mount Tam and around the lakes above Fairfax. I lived in Mill Valley at the time and spent lots of miles around Marin.

Now the bike is relegated to being a daily and pleasurable exercise ride on the road around the Napa Valley (hence the very not mountain bike tires). It is a bit like taking an old sports car out each day to keep it healthy though in this case it is a matter of keeping the rider healthy.

Of note my bike appears to be nine (22") frames after LeicaLad in this group. I hope he is getting some miles out of that bike, what a time warp. Cheers!


----------



## GeorgeJ (Jun 5, 2020)

*Team Comp frame weight???*

I noticed in the liturature on The Ritchey Project Site that the weight of a complete '84 Team Comp with Columbus tubing is 25 pounds. In the same brochure the Ritchey - Palo Alto with 4130 Chrome Moly tubing weighs 29 pounds. It goes on that the Ritchey - Palo Alto frame weighs 7 pounds 15 ounces. Does anyone what the Team Comp frame weighs? Thanks, George


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

rismtb said:


> Just like the royal jewels that need to polished yearly so does this one. Actually took it for a bit of a ride and hey I'm think'n get her dirty I didn't wait a year for the paint to cure and apply all those layers of wax for nothing.


Gorgeous bike.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Here's how she sits until the parts wagon shows up.


----------



## SterlingDavis (Sep 9, 2020)

*Please help me identify this bike*

I work for a non profit. This Tom Ritchey bike was donated to us at a fundraiser. I'm hoping to understand it's value and also see that it ends up in the hands of someone who appreciates it.

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

SterlingDavis said:


> I work for a non profit. This Tom Ritchey bike was donated to us at a fundraiser. I'm hoping to understand it's value and also see that it ends up in the hands of someone who appreciates it.
> 
> Any input would be appreciated!


I recommend checking to see whether there is a serial number under the bottom bracket. That will pin this down pretty easily. Without that, perhaps someone else here can tell a Timberwolf from a Timbercomp easily, but it seems like one of the two and the brakes, bar and "Deer Head" Shimano suggest about 1985.

This is worth auctioning to raise money for the non-profit!


----------



## SterlingDavis (Sep 9, 2020)

I found the serial number 7b38.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

This will help narrow it down

Old Mountain Bikes


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Well all done restoration love the bike.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally found one in my size.
Minor restoration was needed. Near mint condition, was hanging in bike shop for nearly 38 years.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

Very Sweet, Rob!


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

GeorgeJ said:


> *'84 Team Comp pics*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very, VERY nice. Sadly, I traded mine to *zygote2k. * You can see his latest just above. So, yours is 2C16?


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> View attachment 1915042
> Finally found one in my size.
> Minor restoration was needed. Near mint condition, was hanging in bike shop for nearly 38 years.


That's fine build, too. Good you've got the legs for it. I can also tell you that new BB bearings transformed 2R062 into a fine riding machine. I swapped out the wheel set to Kojaks, too. What cranks have you gone with here? They look good. Not to mention those fine treads! Congrats!


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Just finished!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

zygote2k said:


> View attachment 1915042
> Finally found one in my size.
> 
> Minor restoration was needed. Near mint condition, was hanging in bike shop for nearly 38 years.


Looks like Steve Mickens' bike. He was an auto body repair guy who painted frames for us in exchange for a bike. Steve is a big man.


----------



## GeorgeJ (Jun 5, 2020)

LeicaLad said:


> Very, VERY nice. Sadly, I traded mine to *zygote2k. * You can see his latest just above. So, yours is 2C16?


Thanks for the kind words. It is 2C16 and it is one of the few things that I have held on to. It is the only bike I have had since I ordered/bought it at Velo Sport in Berkeley. I rode it over a thousand miles last year and it always puts a smile on my face. Cheers


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Repack Rider said:


> Looks like Steve Mickens' bike. He was an auto body repair guy who painted frames for us in exchange for a bike. Steve is a big man.


It was purchased as a frame set by Mark Beaver in Canada in 1985 and he ordered the custom 200mm bullmoose.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Repack Rider said:


> Looks like Steve Mickens' bike. He was an auto body repair guy who painted frames for us in exchange for a bike. Steve is a big man.


The length of that head tube and stem, and how the 26 inch wheels look so small, I would guess that bike was made for a big man, maybe 6 feet 5 inches?


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

That’s how tall I am


----------



## wmalan (Dec 8, 2005)

My 1986 Ritchey Commando back in the day. Rode it in the first Kamikaze Downhill at Mammoth Lakes Ca. The Plumline 7500 four years in a row. And the Silver Canyon Downhill (White Mountains to Bishop Ca in the picture). The Raleigh Technum Worlds at Mammoth Moutain. When front suspension came out I installed some OG Rock Shocks. Got rid of the originial forks though. No longer have the bike, as I donated it to a charity last year.I have many fond adventures on this stead!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

only the best for the best for 0A2


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

rismtb said:


> only the best for the best for 0A2
> View attachment 1947580


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

rismtb said:


> View attachment 1947581


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

AADE569F-0059-4AD7-8A39-B09E0EAF26D9.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021












  








9E4A5E96-793B-4285-91DC-F23C147092E1.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021












  








66BA5186-3876-4831-AFCD-7A2CA532E83C.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021












  








729D6C7F-E3AF-4E19-88AB-B5F18A7A6435.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021












  








3EA782DD-D82F-4309-B7E3-759AA0F0A69A.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021












  








B1D53A8C-5BCF-467C-BED9-7E116ADF8F19.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021












  








5BFE2C47-3951-4BEB-B0D5-F71E497CD304.jpeg




__
rismtb


__
Sep 9, 2021


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Could you provide the tooth count on the chainrings? Campy 135 mm BCD?



rismtb said:


> only the best for the best for 0A2
> View attachment 1947580


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

DoubleCentury said:


> Could you provide the tooth count on the chainrings? Campy 135 mm BCD?


Hi there yes will do after I get it out of storage again busy working on A10


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I was searching for 6 yrs for first gen magura for my front forks Not only did I find one I found a custom machined blue set and matching blue I think is IRD seatpost. Never give up searching!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

decided to blow the dust off this old gal and take her for a spin


----------



## orbeamike (Apr 20, 2007)

DoubleCentury said:


> Could you provide the tooth count on the chainrings? Campy 135 mm BCD?


I believe these are 144mm BCD for the outer two rings, I don't remember the inner/granny BCD but I believe it was campy specific and only takes a 36T as the smallest ring. I have the same set up on my vintage Richard Sachs.


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a 1989 Ritchey Super Comp that I am restoring. Frame is now bare metal. I am looking to have it re-painted by 
\D & D cycles. The original paint was red and white. As most of you Ritchey forum users know, the classic paint for the late 80's Super Comp was a red and yellow fade. Instead, I am leaning toward a Ritchey heritage paint job with the Commando paint scheme, as offered and authenticated by Tom Ritchey, as applied by D & D cycles/ by Rick Stefani.

I love the commando Camo paint. While I am doing a period correct restoration, the Super Comp was never offered with the Camo paint scheme. What are your thoughts on applying the camo to the SC frame in terms of authenticity and resale?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

fixed up my decal location on the Ultra


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Some beauties here for sure!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

buggymancan said:


> I have a 1989 Ritchey Super Comp that I am restoring. Frame is now bare metal. I am looking to have it re-painted by
> \D & D cycles. The original paint was red and white. As most of you Ritchey forum users know, the classic paint for the late 80's Super Comp was a red and yellow fade. Instead, I am leaning toward a Ritchey heritage paint job with the Commando paint scheme, as offered and authenticated by Tom Ritchey, as applied by D & D cycles/ by Rick Stefani.
> 
> I love the commando Camo paint. While I am doing a period correct restoration, the Super Comp was never offered with the Camo paint scheme. What are your thoughts on applying the camo to the SC frame in terms of authenticity and resale?


If you love it, do it. It´s a repaint already you might as well improvise.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

I was surprised, and more than a little excited, to see a Timberwolf when I did my perfunctory CL scan this morning!

Scratched and scraped, with several crappy parts, but by God it's a gen-u-ine fillet-brazed Ritchey.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Came apart without any drama. D-A hubs, 600 headset, Shimano/Sugino BB all good to go again...


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

That is a find🚀🚀so nice


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

And in the interest of full disclosure-

Future concours winner it ain't... ;-)


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

not a MTB but still a Ritchey..


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

More of that road bike, please. And flip the front wheel around. Actually, flip the whole bike around, I don't like the skewers.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

Gilarider said:


> More of that road bike, please. And flip the front wheel around. Actually, flip the whole bike around, I don't like the skewers.


lol I had the wheel off and just slapped it on without paying attention lol. good eye. I actually have it for sale on my local CL for $850


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Built up surprisingly easy, not a single weird glitch. Other than I can't for the life of me find my big bag o' crank dustcaps, and the 2.2 tires I 'remembered' turned out to be 2.4s... I really shouldn't be riding near any tumbleweeds yet- maybe, _maybe, _3mm of fork clearance... Tracks straight, shifts like a champ, smooth and quiet. A solid, useful bike.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

FWIW, I finally got around to taking the Ritchey away from the neighborhood and nearby ditch road...

Some gravel FS and easy dirt. Good time. Bike rides straight and tight. Kinda funny using a 6s cassette again!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

very nic


surly357 said:


> FWIW, I finally got around to taking the Ritchey away from the neighborhood and nearby ditch road...
> 
> Some gravel FS and easy dirt. Good time. Bike rides straight and tight. Kinda funny using a 6s cassette again!
> 
> ...


very nice rebuild you did there w/ drop bars.


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

victorm said:


> View attachment 1350163
> View attachment 1350161
> 
> 
> Here's how she sits until the parts wagon shows up.


Bump! Question about Ultras: Did they only say "Ultra" on the drive side?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

Nope on both


----------

